# King Kirby's Rabbit Nation



## kirbyultra

*



UPDATE May, 2009: King Kirby has expanded his Dreamland to encompass the Rabbit Nation. The subjects of the Rabbit Nation ( Population: 2 [Sir Toby the Faithful, and Helen the Slave]) bow to his Majesty's every whim!* 



This is my first blog posting on Kirby's Dreamland! Welcome!

_Edit: (1/15/09) I'll also be sharing this blog with Kirby. Sometimes he has something to say. It'll be a"Kirbyz Blogz" :biggrin2:_

I've had such a great time on the forum and I'm almost sure everyone in my life who's not a rabbit owner is fed up with me talking about my rabbit and finding a way to work him into every conversation! This a perfect place for me to do my brain dumps! 

My Kirby... beautiful black satin mix bunny, with just 1 white mouth, 1 white paw and 1 zigzag stripe across his neck. I'd been wanting a rabbit for many months and my then-boyfriend always told me how we'd get one. I really wanted one but I was scared about the commitment because the only pet I ever had was a fish for 2 years. When Fishie died, I was crushed. And a rabbit is so much more responsibility... 

Before we even got married, we bought our place and he bought the rabbit condo before I even moved in! I still wasn't sure what I wanted to do and he already got the cage! 3 months after we got married, I started looking around online and some bunnies caught my eye. We went to visit a rabbit rescue in New Jersey and on that very day we adopted sweet Kirby from the wonderful people, and we named him Kirby.

Kirby was an owner-surrender. He was just over 2 years old at the time. Since Day 1,he has had me wrapped around his little toesies. Even though I was in love, I was still doubting myself, wondering if I had it in me to take care of such a tiny, scared and gentle life. 

Looking back, I definitely made the right decision. I cannot imagine my life without Kirby. My husband and I both work at the same large global bank in New York. We have both survived 3 consecutive rounds of layoffs. My department got butchered in half in a matter of 2 months. We work hard and don't necessarily like our jobs anymore, but we do it to pay bills and continue our lifestyle. We're newlyweds, we live in the city and have a double mortgage to pay... we come home completely and utterly exhausted and defeated daily. Being greeted at home by Kirby binkying around and completelythrilled to see me again is the light of my life. In these trying times of our lives, Kirby is truly our light. 

What would I do without him!!!!:dutch


----------



## Bo B Bunny

He's so pretty! :hearts:


----------



## Lover_Of_Lopz

Let the bunny napping begin:duelh34r2:devil


----------



## kirbyultra

*Lover_Of_Lopz wrote: *


> Let the bunny napping begin:duelh34r2:devil


No! Not my bunny!!My lovely wittle bun! :bunnyheart


----------



## kirbyultra

January 14, 2009

Kirby binkied lots today. He saw me coming and ran around in joy! He patiently waited for me to make him his salad... usually I give him his plate of goodness soon as I get home. But I was so exhausted today that I came home, pet him a bit and went straight to the bedroom for R&R. I emerged 1 hour later and found Kirby sitting right where I left him, looking towards the door. Hello! Dinner time!

After dinner I picked up the little guy and we watched the end of The Day After Tomorrow on FX together. I put him back on the ground and he happily scurried away... I put him down bum-first but he still launches out of my hands as soon as he's within 6 inches of the floor! I gave him his usual Papaya tablet and he ate it willingly. Good -- he isn't mad. When I've crossed the limits of how long I can hold him he just gets all mad and refuses my treats! That's when I know I'm in the doghouse. :grumpy:

Currently he's lying down on his tum, legs all sprawled out, chillaxing... watching me type my post on my PC. Sweet bunny!!! I wish I could take him to work. Just looking at him every so often makes the world right again!:biggrin2:


Out and about:


----------



## Wabbitdad12

A few years ago, I would have told people they were crazy if they told me I would like rabbits. Now I have 16 spoiled furry bundles of joy and attitude, especially when it comes to treat time.

Kirby is a handsome guy, looks like a real character.


----------



## Bo B Bunny

Look at his little white paw..... :inlove:


----------



## Elf Mommy

Sounds like you found the right guy to be with, and the right bun for your family. 

Kirby is adorable!!!


----------



## kirbyultra

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Look at his little white paw..... :inlove:



Hee hee!!! I love his little white paw too! I used to touch it a lot and he would look at melike "hey, do I point out YOUR imperfections?" and shrink his foot into his tummy area. Now he doesn't mind. It's just mommy. 

It's weird. His white paw has white nails. The rest of his black feet have dark nails...:shock:

You should see his mouth. It's just 1 splotch of white on his wittle lips. I gotta try to get a good shot of that one day. The lighting has to be right and he has to be in his cage so I can get a good bottom-up angle. Little guy never sits still...


----------



## kirbyultra

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> Kirby is a handsome guy, looks like a real character.



I could just about swear Kirby is my real-born son from my own womb. Why?


He has no normal rabbit interests. He ignores all the toys I make and buy for him. His one true love? Food. Dinner time? Get outta the way!!!! Heeeeere he comes! 
He loves tv. We installed a TV in his room so I could watch some tv while spending time with him. He runs up to the top level of his condo so he can get a good view of the tv. Go figure... Maybe he likes video games too, but I haven't ventured there with him yet. I should buy him Wii Fit and we can hula hoop together... 
He loves a good massage. If you're not massaging, you're not doing your job right. My husband knows. :biggrin2:
I love a good salad and so does he but... celery? We don't touch it. We don't even touch anything that's touched it before. I tried feeding it to him once with his lettuce. He refused to eat. I found out the hard/long way that it was the celery.
He sure has spunk. Just like his mama.:biggrin2:


----------



## xeblic

Kerby sounds like a funny bunny.


----------



## kirbyultra

kirby'z blogz vol. 1

hi everyone, it's me, kirby the bun. this morning i was waiting for breakfast... mommy was snoring. today mommy woke up late and she forgot to turn on the light. she tripped over something walking into my room. it was snowing out (brrr) so the sky was still dark. i remember snow. it used to be so chilly out there. now i am inmy new home with mommy and daddy and it is always warm and comfy here. we live really high up and daddy opens up the shades for me. i like to look outside a lot. lots of itty bitty cars move around all day and all night!

today i was napping when i heard a big noise. big screaming noise. not like the normal honking noises that usually scare me (mommy says they're just ships and trucks outside, but i don't like them)... this was really big. something was falling out of the sky!!! i was really scared. where was mommy?

i sat like a ducky and waited for mommy. it was cold out. there were a lot of sirens and they scared me. it got dark and i knew that was good because after dark, mommy comes home and rubs my head. i missed her.

it's really late. where was mommy? where was daddy? it's so late and they are not home yet. my tummy is hungry so i know it is late. what happened? :bunny5

it was a couple hours later but mommy finally came home! she still had her coat and hat on but she came to to hug me and pet me in my cage. her hand was so cold. she was happy to see me and i was happy to see her. daddy came home a little bit later too. she gave me dinner and sat with me. everything is ok again... i wuv her. 
[line]


*What Kirby witnessed from our Manhattan apartment:*

[ame=http://www.cnn.com/video/#/video/us/2009/01/15/natpkg.ny.plane.crash.cnn]http://www.cnn.com/video/#/video/us/2009/01/15/natpkg.ny.plane.crash.cnn[/ame]

http://www.1010wins.com/-Miracle-on-the-Hudson-/3667851

Note from Kirby's mom: I got home much later than usual today because my ferry suspended service on the river. Had to take 2 trains and a bus to get home in the night. What a chilling day.


----------



## kirbyultra

Jan 17, 2009

Oops, I just realized today I only have 1 more week's worth of Kirby's Oxbow BBT pellets... oh no! I haven't found it in any pet stores I've gone through in the last 2 months. So I'm buying online. I hope it ships soon... Kirby loves his pellets... 

I bought them from The Bunny Basics and bought him 2 straw mats (because he eats carpet...grr!), and 2 new baskets for him to chew up. I bought a 5lb bag of BBT from busy bunny before and wasn't very happy with it. There was a lot of smushed powder in it and Kirby doesn't like to eat any of the crushed pellets. I hope Bunny Basics is better!! 10 lb bag this time. I didn't realize he'd go through a 5lb bag so quickly, even if like a pound of it was powder. Sigh!



[line]


Trip to the pet store

I didmy research online, thought I might have found a good source of hay in NYC but when I got there they said they tried to order that kind, but it was not available. They had a "Sun Seed" type of hay instead. How disappointing.... I've just about given up my search for hay in and near NYC. I guess I will have to pay lots of shipping online.:X


----------



## kirbyultra

Jan 18, 2009

My skin problem is coming back with a vengeance. The condition of the wounds on my hands is worsening. I have seen it go down this path before and I'm afraid of where it's going. I saw this coming. My skin breaks when it's too dry too easily. But I've been avoiding lotion because I don't want to get it all over Kirby's fur and he'll ingest it when he grooms himself. 

I need time and patience and meticulous care of my hands now otherwise it will continue to get worse and then I'll really regret it. I asked my husband to clean Kirby's litter box and wash his greens for the next 3 days (put away in tupperware). He complied but he didn't seem happy about it. I was a little annoyed because when we agreed to get Kirby we agreed that we'd split the tasks. And yet I do 98% of everything for Kirby. Occassionally I'll be cooking human food when it's Kirby's feeding time so in the interests of not cross-contaminating I ask him to put out some pellets. He just seems so cranky every time I ask him. He's only cleaned the box twice since we've had Kirby and twice had to wash his greens. He said he wasn't upset but I could hear the annoyance in his tone. I'm annoyed too. Is it too much to ask to do a little bit of dirty work while your wife's hands heal so they don't bleed 24/7? :banghead

I suppose I should be happy that he didn't protest at all to begin with. He complained to Kirby that there was lots of poo. I think it's really a good thing Kirby poos a lot. God knows I'd be freaking out if he did not poo!
:litterhealthy:

Sigh. At least Kirby is happy.:dutch


----------



## Haley

How have I missed Kirby's blog? He is adorable! And any man that wants to bring home a bunny sounds like a keeper 

As for ordering Oxbow, do you have Pet Supplies Plus stores out there? They dont carry the pellets in store but they special order bags for me and dont charge for shipping. If you dont have them, try calling some chain pet stores. Sometimes they can get it cheaper for you since theyre already having Oxbow stuff shipped in. 

Im sorry to hear about your hands! Do you wear gloves when you clean his cage etc? I wonder if that would help? 

Hope youre feeling better soon. We need some more Kirby pics!


----------



## SOOOSKA

Hi great blog. Kirby is Adorable.

I agree with Haley. I'm very allergic to many things so I wear gloves whenever I do anything for the bunnies. I buy them at Wallymart they are the non latex gloves. I'm also allergic to latex. I'd try them you will really see a difference and you can put your lotion on your hands too.

Susan

PS

I've also started to take 1 tablespoon of Flax Seed Oil a day, it's suppose to be really good for skin conditions. I mix it in with my yogurt in the morning.


----------



## kirbyultra

Search for Hay: Trip to the Pet Store #2

Went to a place further away that sweetmeadowfarm.com says carries their shtuff. I was actually super disappointed in the quality of the SM timothy they had in stock but the Oxbow timothy looked good and actually the Zupreem orchard grass looked lovely. Zupreem didn't strike me as a brand many people talked about so I figured it wasn't really good or bad either way but it looked fresh so I got a bag. Kirby's never had orchard grass (under my watch anyway) and he loves food so much that introducing some variety would only make him happier. First of all finding a place that carried any amount of hay was shocking, let alone variety! They also carry Oxbow BBT, $9.99... for 5 lb. That was the cheapest I've ever seen it (versus online + shipping). I liked this pet shop, it's just a little far. I wonder if I can ask if they would special order a big bag of SM hay for me since they get the hay shipped in anyway.

On a recent thread under nutrition and behavior, I've gotten some positive testaments to ordering SM hay from their website so maybe it isn't so bad after all. The pet store only carries little bags which are not priced for value at all. The big quantities online plus shipping is still a better value per pound. Both my husband and I are still fortunate enough to make decent money but it's a bad economy and I hate my job. One of these days I feel like I might just snap and sabotage my career and quit in a huff. I fantasize about it all the time, actually! Better save up wherever I can... 

I fed Kirby a tablespoon of pumpkin on a dish. He gobbled it up faster than I've ever seen him gobble anything. It's so cute to watch him chew/lick/slurp the lumpy orange paste. He had his whiskers and nosey in it. A speck landed on his nose and he became very confused. He kept sniffing all over looking for the pumpkin when he had already clearly finished the dish off. Poor thing. I helped him wipe off his nosey. 

:dutch

Here's a picture of my dear lounging in the city backdrop:


----------



## kirbyultra

*Haley wrote: *


> How have I missed Kirby's blog? He is adorable! And any man that wants to bring home a bunny sounds like a keeper
> 
> As for ordering Oxbow, do you have Pet Supplies Plus stores out there? They dont carry the pellets in store but they special order bags for me and dont charge for shipping. If you dont have them, try calling some chain pet stores. Sometimes they can get it cheaper for you since theyre already having Oxbow stuff shipped in.
> 
> Im sorry to hear about your hands! Do you wear gloves when you clean his cage etc? I wonder if that would help?
> 
> Hope youre feeling better soon. We need some more Kirby pics!



:biggrin2:

I don't think I've ever seen a Pet Supplies Plus out here. I'll have to start keeping an eye out for pet shops wherever I go. A lot of pet stores, I've realized, look very inconspicuous and I often drive and walk by without ever registering their existence in my brain. Probably becauseI didn't have a pet till now.

I wear gloves when I really clean his cage out once a month with disinfectant, but when I am just cleaning the litter box and giving him new piles of hay, I don't bother. But after my hands heal up this time I'm going to have to reconsider. You and Soooska are probably right. I need to invest in some protection so I can keep myself healthy while caring for Kirby. But for petting him, a glove in between us just won't do! I love to run my hands through his fur and I like to tickle the top of his head with my index finger. I don't think I'm allergic to _him. _Probably just the hay and the chemicals. 

Hay is also pretty sharp (I know it sounds absurd, unless you have sensitive skin). I had all these hairline cuts all over my hands recently and I couldn't figure it out for weeks. Then I realized... it's the tiny blades of hay. When I reach in to grab a handful the surrounding hay must be somehow cutting through my skin. _Any _break in my skin takes forever to heal. It's unreal. Gloves will help. Sigh!

:dutch


----------



## BethM

I hope your hands heal up quickly!

I have eczema on my hands. It's not as bad now as when I was a kid, but I still get flare-ups. I also try to avoid putting lotion on when I will be touching the bunnies soon. I will only put on my eczema lotion while I am on my way to work, so it will be worn off and/or absorbed by the time I get home. I generally put on regular lotion at night, right before bed. I'll use something with shea butter (nice and rich), and wear thin cotton gloves to help it absorb. Then I just wash my hands a couple times in the morning to get off any residue before I make salads.

I know how it goes with the "sharing" of the bunny work. While I have gotten Jason to take charge of litterboxes, I do everything else. (And he doesn't do litterboxes quite as frequently as I'd like them to be done!) He will look right in the half-empty water dish and then leave the house. Grrr!

Oh, I have to tell you, I just love Kirby! What a cutie!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I bought a large box of Sweetmeadow grass and the buns love it. I compared it to what I was paying for hay locally and it was cheaper per pound even with shipping. I stuff it into toilet paper tubes or cut a paper towel tube in half and put the hay in there. The buns love to chew on the cardboard to get to more of the hay.

I am very pleased with the Sweetmeadow hay. When the box I have runs out, I will definitely order more.

More Kirby pictures pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## kirbyultra

January 22, 2009

Kirby seems to be growing quite fond of me these days. On Tuesday I sat down on the floor after a long, long day, hoping to just read Eclipse (Book 3 of the Twilight saga). Kirby hopped over and started to sniff me all over. He kept poking his head over my book, attempting to munch on some pages. I kept ignoring him as I wanted to see how far he'd go to disrupt my reading to get attention.

He proceeded to sniff more. Then he did the most amazing thing! He stood up on his hind feet and then rested his front paws on my leg. He just stayed there for a little while. He's _never _put any part of himself on me voluntarily before. Well, not without a treat in hand luring him towards me anyway. I couldn't help but pet him on the head at that point, he was so sweet! 

He hopped off and continued to sniff and hop around me. I went back to reading. He didn't very much like that. He finally stood still looking at me. Then he poked my knee with his nosey! Ok, I had to put down the book after that! I pet him from head to tail until he could take no more 

I think Kirby's really starting to like me lots :biggrin2:

:dutch


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I am glad he is enjoying your company. One thing I have learned about rabbits is they hate to be ignored! If one of mine won't come out of their cage, I just leave the door open and go about my business, then they come hopping out and want my attention.


----------



## kirbyultra

January 24, 2009

Kirby went to the vet today. Just a routine checkup. He passed with flying colors: good eyes, good teeth, good ears, good abdominal, spotless hiney. Sweet little guy was just perfect. He was just slightly angry with all the touching and traveling. He came home and we discovered he had peed in his travel kennel. Little guy had his paws all wet. I tried to wipe him down but there was no neat way to do it. I bit the bullet and did what moms do... Picked up the urine covered bunny boo and held him in my arms. I patted him dry and gave him a papaya tablet and set him loose. He groomed himself like crazy all afternoon. I ended up having to do a full vacuum job on his condo as a result! Oh yeah, I had to do laundry too --urine covered sweater...

Some pictures of my sweetheart:

"Hi... I'm shy..."






"Hello, mommy. I was just thinking about you... I ate the carpet a while ago. When am I getting new carpeting?"





"They're going to put what in my bunny bum??"





"I knocked over mommy's block tower! Uh oh."
[flash=320,256]http://www.youtube.com/v/ieLZQneeRVQ[/flash]

:dutch


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry

Kirby is just so handsome!
He's on my bunnynapping list!

I demand more cute Kirby pictures!  

I love his markings, too. He looks like my Magic.  

Emily


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Kirby is quite a bun! Sounds like a rough day for him, but I am sure the vet's staff oohed and awwwed over him! Who couldn't?


----------



## kirbyultra

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> Kirby is quite a bun! Sounds like a rough day for him, but I am sure the vet's staff oohed and awwwed over him! Who couldn't?



The people at Symphony Vet Center were lovely. Our vet & her bunny assistant were quite taken by him indeed!!


> I demand more cute Kirby pictures!


I'll try to take and post more! He moves too fast...


----------



## kirbyultra

kirby'z blogz vol. 2

my turn to blogz again! tomorrow is lunar new year. mommy took some glamour shots of me to show off. 

hope you like 'em!

this is what i call... "the soft profile":






this is what i give mommy all the time. i call this one "the googly eyes"






the "sweet surrender"...





the "it" shot.i call this one the "obey me!"





k that's all.
-kirby

:dutch


----------



## kirbyultra

January 26, 2009

Debating whether to not to bring Kirby with me to my mom's house on Saturday. She totally traumatized him last time and he wouldn't touch food or acknowledge me for a day afterwards. That was before we knew how to pick him up properly and he was being tugged at by my mom who believes "you don't need to be so gentle with animals" :grumpy:Well, I got a handle of Kirby now. I think we can more civilly handle him and pet him and love him this time 'round. I hope Kirby doesn't get too mad I took him out of his home. 

Kirby did some cute stuff eating his hay today. Tried to get a pic but he stopped doing cuteness once I grabbed the camera. It figures...:?

Did anyone see Kirbyz blogz? He's getting mad no one commented on his glamour pix!
:anyone:

:dutch


----------



## missyscove

I hadn't seen Kirby's blog before.
He's quite the handsome bunny!
I'm familiar with the "obey me" look. Sounds like he's quite good at training you.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Kirby you da bun! No doe would be able to resist you once they saw those pictures!


----------



## myheart

I have been remiss in keeping up with all of the new blogs.... I am so glad I clicked on Kirby's blog though. He is one handsome and loved bunner. I thought my trio had it good, until I saw all of Kirby's great pics.

Poor little Kirby must have been scared when his hoomans arrived home late the day of the plane crash. I am surprised he didn't give you the butt for the rest of the night... He must be one foregiving little man.

I love all of the sleepy-bunny pictures he let you take. Makes me wish I could cuddle the warm sleepy guy. From the angle of the pics, one is able to see why he likes the high-rise living. He is really able to oversee his domain and city. 

Can't wait to see more pics of your sweet Kirby.

myheart


----------



## kirbyultra

January 28, 2009 - _"All My Loves..." & "Will Kirby miss me when I'm gone?"_

Can't believe it's already almost February. Time goes so fast. And what have I done all month but basically hate my job day in and day out...? What a waste. At least I am happy at home. I guess that sort of evens it out.

I got engaged last year around this time. It was an anxious time in my personal life. Work was...not what I'd call good but in comparison to now, those were the good ol' days, sadly. Life was more simple then. The rest of 2008 was extremely trying. I barely, barely made it. But I'm here! With my love Kevin & my new love Kirby. My husband and my bunny. The two most important boys of my life :inlove:

So the mid-season tv shows have started up since last week or so and boy has my DVR been fired up. I feel kind of bad because I have been thinking lately "how come Kirby doesn't binky as much anymore? How come Kirby doesn't wipe his face as much anymore in that really cute rabbity way?" Turns out, I've just spent less time with him since the season premieres. :dunno

On the one hand, I have 3 hobbies in life: playing video games, watching tv and cooking/eating. I have no other real consistent interests! All-new episodes ofFringe, Lost, House, Scrubs and the long-awaited 24 is what I ache for! But on the other hand... my bunny... he is all alone without me, his only friend and annoyance.I resolved to spend more time with him tonight. I'm sitting with my lappytop in his room. He is hopping around, occassionally going into his cage for hay. I like to watch him hop. But I like to watch my tv... but I can DVR my shows, I cannot DVR my bunny.

I am counting down the days til I go on a 14 day vacation abroad. Again I'm torn... I've been dying for a vacation since September (my honeymoon)... but it means leaving Kirby at home. He's going to be bunnysit by my brother who's staying over my apt for 2 weeks. I didn't want to bring Kirby to some other place unless I had to, especially for so long. I am not sure if he will miss me... maybe he will... but I'm not sure how attached he is to me yet. I am super attached to him. I forgot to turn on my web Kirby-kam this morning before work and I was wrecked all day wishing I could get a glimpse at what he was doing at home. I hope I can see him from where I'm staying through Kirby-kam. I would be so miserable if I didn't get to see his hoppity happiness for 2 solid weeks. :nerves1

Do you think Kirby will forget about me if I leave for 2 weeks? Do you think he'll think I gave him away (to my brother) even though he's still living in the same place during these 2 weeks? Will he be mad when I come back? :cry2

I'm going to try to spend more time with the little guy so I can get as many beautiful memories into my noggin as possible so I can think about him when I'm away. I hope he will think fondly of me while we're apart as well. :hug1

Here's my love, eyeing his bin of hay.
"Hi mommy, are you gonna gimme some of that?"





:dutch


----------



## kirbyultra

*myheart wrote: *


> I am surprised he didn't give you the butt for the rest of the night... He must be one foregiving little man.



I have offended him deeply and often in my earlier days with him as a newbie bunny owner. But he forgives me all the same. The most mad he was ever at me was a couple weeks after we were together and he gave me the rump view for about a day and a half. Even around Christmas when I first attempted to clip his nails, after I chased him around for 2 days straight he quickly forgave me a few hours later. He is either helplessly forgiving or silly and naive. I love him either way.


> one is able to see why he likes the high-rise living. He is really able to oversee his domain and city.


When we first got him he hung out on the 3rd floor of his condo a lot. We just assumed he felt safer up there. When it got cold and drafty, I covered the window side of his condo with a towel to keep him warm and he started to migrate to the other levels to take his nappies. The other day it finally got warm enough and I took down the towel. He spent all day on the 3rd floor, giving me the butt and I couldn't figure out why. Well, it's because giving _me _the butt means he's facing sideways with his eye looking out the window 

I left the towel off these last few sunny days.I saw through my web Kirby-kam that he likes to sit sideways like that, staring outside, bathing a bit in the winter sun while I am at work. Using the window's natural light also allowed me to take his sleep-head pics. I leave the towel off whenever I can now. He really enjoys looking outside.


----------



## kirbyultra

February 1, 2009: _Pets as a Learning Tool, Scaredy Bunny, & The Virgin Nip_

On Saturday I brought Kirby to see the rest of my family. My mom, grandmaand bro have seen Kirby before, but the extended family haven't. People's opinions differed (some are animal-phobic), but the general consensus was that he's special looking (cool black color) and that his eyes were adorably big and googly. One of my little kid cousins was so taken with him. This kid usually is so stuck to his Nintendo, but he was so interested in Kirby that he abandoned his video games and spent all night playing and petting. My opinion is that this kid is seriously ADHD and spoiled to death. His parents will not get him a pet though. He took real good care of Kirby with a little education. At 12 years old, he should learn some responsibility, and I think that getting him a pet is not necessarily a burden and could be good for him. 

Kirby was scared, of course. He barely touched his food all night, but he ate any treats we offered him. Though threatened, he was still a perfectly polite bunny. He took any petting anyone would give him and he went in his litter box (yeah I brought a little one for him). He came home and went straight into his hay bungalow and that's where he stayed unless he needed to go. Till today he still is hanging out mostly in his bungalow where he feels safe. But he's been totally chillaxing andflopped over so I know he's not _that _uncomfortable and traumatized:biggrin2:

The Friday night before that was a *whole other story*. He was becoming a big fuzzball as he's molting right now, so I had to brush him down or else anyone who pet him the following day would be a huge mess of rabbit hair. I had to put him on a table on top of a towel but he did not like it one bit. He started to push me away to try and make his escape, but of course I wasn't going to let him jump 4 feet off a table. Then, he actually nipped my forearm!!! It was like the arm equivalent of a purple nurple! It was so painful that I bopped his bunny bun once for being a meanie. I still have a bruise there... Anyway I had to cover his head with another towel to get him to sit still... sigh. 

He's never nipped me before. I feel as if... our relationship has escalated to some kind of... familiarity that he would nip me... it's weird. :toast:


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Kirby will miss you very much while you are gone. Although I suspect he will make you pay when you get back for a little while. It may take a lot of treats and petting to get back on his good side.

I think I've been nipped at one time or the other by all of my bunny's. Sometimes its a little nip to say "slave you've stopped petting me" or "hey, I don't like that! and now you must feel my wrath" or "I am a teenage bunny and I'm not in a good mood".


----------



## kirbyultra

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> Kirby will miss you very much while you are gone. Although I suspect he will make you pay when you get back for a little while. It may take a lot of treats and petting to get back on his good side.
> 
> I think I've been nipped at one time or the other by all of my bunny's. Sometimes its a little nip to say "slave you've stopped petting me" or "hey, I don't like that! and now you must feel my wrath" or "I am a teenage bunny and I'm not in a good mood".



I figured as much, wabbitdad. I hope Kirby doesn't miss me to the point of being sad and eating less. I am already worried about him losing a bit of weight since I got him. I have been giving him slightly more pellets, greens, and feeding him little treats he likes like a couple more pieces of dried cranberry and some canned pumpkin. I know he likes that stuff and it's considerably better for him than other treats. I want him to remember me fondly... hopefully lessen the inevitable blow when I get back :biggrin2:

The nippiness... he's really been quite jolly since the event. He's a very, very forgiving bunny and always has been. I think he was scared and tried to tell me "hey I don't like that! munch!" He doesn't dare pull that on my husband. I guess I should take that as a compliment that he feels more comfortable with me as his slave


----------



## kirbyultra

4 and a half more days till my flight... 

My husband and I have been looking forward to going on vacation for months. We are both exhausted from work and looking for 2 whole weeks to get away from the office and indulge our inner foodie. We've been having a lot of fun planning and imagining the food spots we're hitting up already. But I keep having this nagging uncomfortable feeling even though I'm really excited to go...

Last night instead of going to bed early like I had planned, I went to bed and ended up sobbing for hours. I cried myself to sleep, just in anticipation of being away from my Kirby. I kept seeing in my mind his sweet little bunneh head, big brown beautiful eyes, and soft perfect ears... and not being able to pet him. I worried about him being in someone else's care even though it'd just be my brother who adores Kirby. I worried if he'd eat some more carpet or some other crazy thing he'd get his paws on. I worried if he wouldn't get enough to eat or if my bro forgot to give him more water or something. What if he brings over friends and they torture him with their inexperience of rabbit handling... I was freaking out and my heart ached just at the thought of Kirby being scared. It's taken Kirby so very long to come out of his shell and he's been showing me his fun and playful side... I would be crushed if he thought I was abandoning him. 

He's my baby face. I had a real hard time adjusting to married life and Kirby transformed everything. He became a part of my new life and gave me a wonderful purpose. He doesn't know it but he's the world to me and I wouldn't know what to do with myself without him now. Like when I get really really angry at work, I just see him do his little half-binky-shakey-shake on the web cam and I can't stay mad at anyone anymore. My colleagues should send baskets of carrots to Kirby for the mercy he brings forth in me. 

Kirby Kirby Kirby... I don't know what will become of me these 2 weeks. I really hope I can enjoy the vacation. I will miss him so, so, so much. 

:dutch


----------



## myheart

I know it will be difficult for you to walk out the door for your vacation because no one else in the entire world will take as good of care of Kirby as you do. 

With that being said, don't forget the real reason you want this vacation, to re-energize yourself. Kirby is able to sense all of your stress and realize something is wrong. Don't turn him into a basket case before you leave.

Get all of your directions written down (check and double-check them) and take the time to go over them with your bunny-sitter until they understand them. Try to make sure Kirby's schedule is close to what he has already, especially when he gets free-run time and when it is time to go back to bed. 

Just remember that as long as Kirby has his fresh food, water, and hay, has a clean litter pan, and his usual run-time, he will live. It might be hard to believe, but it is true (I had to get over that one myself for a day-trip I took this past summer---one day!).

Hope that helps.... Now have fun!!!!

myheart


----------



## Wabbitdad12

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> What if he brings over friends and they torture him with their inexperience of rabbit handling... I was freaking out and my heart ached just at the thought of Kirby being scared. :dutch



I agree, just go over the rules and how important it is to maintain Kirby's schedule and remind your brother that if wants to continue breathing when you get back to take good care of Kirby. 

Just remember to bring back some presents for Kirby too! Kirby will be just fine, set your brother up a RO account and if he has any questions there will be thousands of people to help him. While your relaxing on your vacation, Kirby will behavingfuntraining a newslave.


----------



## kirbyultra

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> remind your brother that if wants to continue breathing when you get back to take good care of Kirby.
> 
> Kirby will behavingfuntraining a newslave.


LOL good points, wabbitdad. I'll make sure to remember those. :bunnydance:


----------



## kirbyultra

February 3, 2009

Only a few more days till vacation! I feel a lot better after what everyone's told me about leaving their bunnies for a few days. I am sure my Kirby will be fine... I am just a nervous bunny mom. 

Kirby is currently totally in a bunny flop. Legs out, head on its side, eyes almost completely shut, and completely chillaxing. I also just realized that I left my camera at my cousin's house from when she had her daughter's birthday party on Sunday. BUMMER! I wanted to take a picture of this adorable moment... His head twitches ever so slightly as he's happily in dreamland. What a sight!!!!

Now he's back up on his feet and shaking off his little nappie. Aw!

:dutch


----------



## kirbyultra

February 5, 2009 - _The countdown continues... Kirby plays dead_

I wrote up a big document for my bro to reference. It has:
-List of Rabbit duties (broken down by day & frequency)
-Kirby's food - what to feed and what is no ok to feed
-Bunny rules - what bunnies like and don't like their slaves to do. Follow da rules and nobody gets hurt!
-Bunny Illnesses - symptoms to be alerted of
-What if's - miscellaneous what-do-I-do-if Q&A
-Emergency Contacts - Kirby's vet, the animal ER off hours, the rabbit rescue where Kirby came from, rabbitsonline.net URL, and how to get in touch with me

I also took the February calendar and wrote all over it as a checklist of what he has to do each day at a minimum for Kirby. I think that should about cover it all...right? Am I missing anything?

Sigh. Just 1 more day. I fly on Saturday..... and there's lousy work tomorrow! Argh! I haven't even packed for this vacation yet! I'm so screwed...

Kirby's mom is officially a mess. :cry1:

In an effort to plump himback up a bit before I go-go, I've been feeding him more greens and a pinch more of pellets. I've been giving him treats more liberally, but not to the point where he'd get hooked on it. He's already looking a little more chubs. What a cutie. Little guy just *loves* to eat. He's nothing if not my son.

I've also been trying to spend more time with him like I has resolved to do. I think he enjoys the company even if he ignores me all night. I like to just watch him and hear him play. I think maybe that is why he has been a happier bun. He has been dead-bunny-flopping like a lazy wabbit these few days. Not only is he eating more and more happy, he's also being lazier which will all make him cuter and then I will heart him even more. He's got me so pwned. *SIGH* Still, I am dreading being away from him. I can't even think about it with my chest tightening. :tears2:
:dutch


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Sounds like you have everything covered. Kirby is one lucky bunny.

Relax and enjoy your vacation!


----------



## kirbyultra

Byebye!:dutch:missyou


----------



## Elf Mommy

Have an awesome trip!!! Can't wait to hear about it and how well Kirby did when you get back!


----------



## kirbyultra

February 16, 2009 - _The Unexpected Bun aka Lookalike Bun_

Hi everyone!

I'm still on vacation but just wanted to write an update.

Kirby's been well considering I've been gone over a week now. Poor baby is bored at home an becoming a bit of a trouble bun. He must miss me and I miss him dearly. He has been chewing on things he shouldn't -- but fear not, on my shopping adventures I came upon a large straw mat (6x5 ft) which should do agood job of replacing all the rugs he's been munching on. It cost _so much_ but my husband insisted that it was a good buy and it would b so much better for Kirby's gut. I had to agree with that. The amount of money spent on this bun!!

I went to the local HRS and they had a lotta bunnies. Then, I perused all the nearby pet stores for "small animals" and found that they're better stocked with hay and other quality rabbit essentials than NYC. I am really quite shocked. Even though I imagine everything is imported here, the prices are very reasonable. I went to one pet store that I thought was kind of awful, but I guess, they are a pet store after all. It wasa warm day, about 65-70 degrees F. In a clear box here were all the buns for sale. Just look at them all! They hopped all over each other but I didn't see them fighting at least:nerves1







Wait a minute, wait a MINUTE!There was one that caught my eye immediately... was it my eyes? Was it because I missed my own honey bun so much? Was it truly him? The furry patch of black? His long-lost grandson?! 






Folks, side by side comparison. Seriously, someone tell me this isn't a descendent of my boy?! Maybe Kirby had his share of the ladies before his "removal"?! This little one even has Kirby's little white spot on his nosey. Kirby's white spot is on hs little mouth though. Same little white stripe under the neck, and he has 2 white paws while Kirby has 1. Same exact beautiful shiny black fur...He even dead-bunny-flops like my Kirby!






I wanted to buy him right away, guys. Seriously. I missed Kirby so much (I cried on the way to the airport, on the plane, after arriving, etc). And when I was caught offguard seeing this little guy...peeking out to see me...






I just about pulled out my wallet and said to the lady "Take everything! Gimme gimme gimme!"

I weighed my options and thought it through. Continental airlines will charge $125 for me to bring Kirby Jr. back with me in-cabin, not in cargo/freight. It's a 15 hour flight. My bunny will just about go deaf from the airplane noise and have a heartattack from being in a scary unstable, MOVING environment for that long. He may never forgive me and never recover from that kind of trauma.

Kirby, after missing me for 2 weeks, may never forgive me for bringing home a second rabbit to share in his space. Without his consent! It would be disastrous if they did not get along. A baby bunny would be a handful as it is. Plus rabbit rivalry? I would not get any sleep for weeks.

On the other hand, this bunny was gorgeous. It's like he was meant to be mine. He was perfect. I may never find another one like him. (Unless anyone knows if this kind of fur spotting is common in Satins).

After reasoning with myself, I decided against it. I really thought about the poor bunny's 15 hour flight (in-cabin, but nonetheless frightening for him) and how Kirby would feel after mommy left him and then came home with _another bunny_. He must feel abandoned as it is. I couldn't do that to my honey bun. 

I peeled away from the display box. The hot tears filled my eyes and they started to stream down uncontrollably. How embarassing in public. :cry1:

I thought about that bunny every day since then. I keep deliberating the same points with myself. I keep arriving at the same conclusion. I will miss him. I hope he gets a good home. My Kirby already does.I may get a playmate for him if he's ready. Maybe later... Sigh.

:dutch


----------



## Becca

Woah how strange!! Must of been fate 

Though it was so great to have found that little guy it was even greater that you thought of your bun and his welfare first  

Don't worry about crying in public, remember these are people you are never going to see again, enjoy the rest of your vacation and try not to worry about Kirby too much.
I'm sure Kirby will be so pleased to see you when you get back


----------



## Numbat

Aww, that post almost made me have tears in my eyes!

I think you made the right decision though. It's so sad just thinking mum has left me and brought back another bun. And you'll be seeing Kirby soon! 

I'm sure the bun will find a happy home.

Wow, that pet store is so different from all of ours here. We barely get any buns and there are never nethies or lionheads, one even looks a bit like a harlequin, and they're all so fluffy!


----------



## kirbyultra

Yah floofy lionheads are all the rage in Asian countries! It's all I ever see here. Other popular ones are all sorts of mixed lops. They're groomed to have that funny spikey hairdo 

The more I look at the bunny's pictures the more I think that he might not be a satin. But it could be the lighting of the pic. I could swear he was a satin mix when I was looking at him in person. I have fantasies about snatching him in the night and stashing him in my oversized tote to take him home...h34r2


----------



## kirbyultra

February 19, 2009 - _2 more days_

Soon, I get to see my Kirby again... I am totally dreading my god-awful job but I really, really miss Kirby... He's my little light of life. Some still pics from the Kirby-Kam.





"Om nom nom nom nom nom! YUM YUMS!"





"Oops, forgot my bunny-manners..."





"Mommy, I know you're watching meeee. Why are you looking at me like that?"

So thrilled to be going home! I should be sad my vacation is ending but somehow I'm not, really. 

:dutch


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Soon Kirby will be running around you, hopping up and down asking "What did you bring me!, What did you bring me mom!"


----------



## kirbyultra

I have to buy Kirby a new busybunny wicker tent when I get home. That thing looks like it's been attacked by a pitbull in my absence! I got Kirby a little wooden ball with a bell inside. He had a bigger plastic ball with a bell inside, but I have a feeling he doesn't like it as much because he can't sink his bunny toofs in it :biggrin2:


----------



## myheart

Does Kirby have his mommy's full attention now?!!!! Has he been giving you the butt, or do you get lot's of kisses and "mommy I missed you" lovin' from him? Just waiting to hear if he has taken you back for leaving him for soooooo long.....

myheart


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Lets see a couple of things missing here, pictures of a happy Kirby and a couple of pictures of your vacation! Yes, that would do it.


----------



## kirbyultra

I know, I know guys, sorry! I've been _struggling_ ever since I got back. My husband got _sick _the night before we left, and he got ME sick on the 15 hour flight back. The two of us have been tag team getting better and worse all week plus getting over 13 hour jetlag WHILE going to a full day of work daily. It's been so brutal. I've literally been coming home, feeding Kirby, and going straight to bed. 

Anyway here's what you _really _want to know! Kirby! He's been doing really really well!! He got over his molt while I was gone and I came home to a clean and beautifully silky smooth black furry bambino! He did not give me the butt at all. He's actually been really sweet to me but still no bunny kisses (he's never given me any!). He knows it's me because he flattens out when I pet him. He doesn't flatten out for anyone else apparently. He has been tolerating me picking him up more too. I know he misses me now! He's such a sweet bunny. I have been trying my best to spend a lot of time with him but I just konk out every night by 7 or 8pm from the jetlag and the cold. 

You know what he did?! Kirby figured out how to operate a swinging gate! He pulled it open with his teeth (we don't hook it shut...there's nothing to hook it to) and one morning I just found him waiting for me outside of the bathroom. I wonder if he missed me and came looking for me. 

It was definitely a little scary for me though, because now that I know he can nudge the gate open, I gotta make sure the rest of the home is bunny proofed. I've been propping it closed with 2 chairs and hoping for the best. There's nothing to lock the fence closed the way we have it sorta L shaped to fence off just half of the room. The fence does not reach all the way around to hook onto itself. Kirby is not strong enough to move 2 chairs, I think. I hope.

Well gotta go to work now. There was another round of lay offs but I survived that one too. More pictures when I am more conscious after work


----------



## kirbyultra

February 27, 2009 

Some pictures of Kirby.

Before mommy's trip:

"Mommy...pwease don't go..."






Playtime with mommy after trip:

"Cranberry cranberry! Gimme gimme cranberry!"





"Pwease?"





"Hi-hi!"






Kirby has been doing really well. Despite his little new curious bun adventures, he's been a perfectly healthy and happy bunny. His uncle has been a good bunny sitter. 

I got Kirby some Zupreem orchard grass a few weeks ago and started him on a bit. He gobbled it all up. When I came back I started to also mix in some Oxbow timothy hay in addition to the orchard grass and the hay he came with at the rescue shelter. He was eating everything with equal enthusiasm for a few days and as a result has been cleaning out his hay basket abd hay ball much faster than he used to I have to refill his hay basket 2-3 times a day! 

Since yesterday he stopped touching his old hay. Granted, it's older and drier. Probably not as tastey as the new bags of hay. They look greener and definitely softer. He dives in like he would at a treat! He loves this stuff. I put some out and an hour later it's almost all gone. Of course he has been pooping more and drinking more water too. I wonder if he hasn't been eating much before because he didn't like the original hay he had at the shelter as much. Or if he just discovered he really likes this new hay more. I bought the Zupreem and the Oxbow just to try em out. I wasn't going to go with Oxbow because of the prices online with shipping (was going to try sweet meadow and some other farmers) but I found a real nice pet shop near me that sells Oxbow at a reasonable price and of course I won't have to pay the enormous shipping fees. Since Kirby loves it so much, I am thinking, Why not? 

I do not really like the Zupreem though. It's nice green grass hay, but it's really really bitty. As in, the pieces of hay are so small that Kirby can't get his teeth on them and he leaves just a huge mess of tiny pieces of hay everywhere. I'm not really sure if that'sthe way orchard grass is, but I don't think so. There are some rather long pieces in the mix but towards the lower half of the small bag, it gets really piecey. I think though maybe I am not accurate, that timothy is a better hay to feed in an unlimited quantity than orchard...You don't see 50lb packages of other types of hay for rabbits very often.

:dutch


----------



## kirbyultra

I got Kirby the 50lb box of timothy hay. It didn't fit in our sedan's trunk so it sat in the backseat. Both me and my hubby must be allergic to hay because our eyes started to swell and water up with itchiness everytime we stepped in the car on Saturday. Very uncomfortable. But it's for Kirby so we sucked it up.

Kirby gave me a scare yesterday. He was very sluggish and didn't eat his salad and didn't eat much hay at all. In the morning he pooped out something stringy that didn't look good. I couldn't tell what it was. I thought he was good after that but there might be something else. 

I threw all his mats out and replaced it with a big straw mat I got for him on vacation. I took away the towels blocking the window draft as he likes to chew and scratch there. He had me so worried.

Checked this morning: he pooped everywhere (even outside his box) and was binkying around waiting for breakfast. What a bunner!! Fed him some greens and pumpkin this morning. He's eating his new hay. I think he's alright.


----------



## myheart

It is so good to hear that Kirby is feeling more himself today. It can be scary to sit and wonder what is going on with them sometimes. If you ever need some help with things to have on hand for when he isn't feeling good, you might be able to do a search for "emergency kits" or something along that line. I know we have covered that topic a few times in the Infirmary threads. 

Such a good boy Kirby is with nomming his pumpkins down to make his tummy feel better.  It sounds like he is such a good hay-eater!! Many other bunny-moms would like to be as lucky as you are to have an avid hay-eater. 

btw... I love Kirby's little moosh...






"Kiss my nose, or else...." Way too cute!!!!

myheart


----------



## kirbyultra

:nerves1

Kirby's not been well...

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=44644&forum_id=48


----------



## kirbyultra

So, I shot an email to my 2 immediate bosses last night asking them if it'd be ok if I worked from home or took the morning off so that I could take Kirby to the vet. I didn't get a reply but I did send it rather late.

This morning some stupid crisis happened and my manager said I can take the afternoon off. I understand the time restraint and also the need for personnel but in the end the crisis was uncalled for -- I would have quit on the spot if anything was truly wrong with Kirby and anything happened to him because I couldn't take him to the vet earlier. I was so mad... I am really quite tired of this job...

In any event I took Kirby to the vet this afternoon and the vet found nothing wrong with his gut. I am so relieved to hear that he's ok -- but we're still puzzled as to why his eating habits have changed. He's not interested in his food anymore. Kirby used to just om nom nom nom nom his food till the end! But he's like "oh. it's food. ohhh kay. *snore*" His energy level has also dipped a lot. He kinda lies around. He doesn't binky much, he doesn't even like to come out of his cage much.

The vet said his molars were a bit pointy and he should eat more hay to help with that. I will try to promote more hay eating, but ... I hope he'll be ok. Vet said it shouldn't be hurting him right now. It doesn't look bad right now. 

Sigh. I've been a mess. I've worried about him since last Sunday. I haven't been sleeping well. I keep having nightmares. I miss my happy bunny. He used to be so joyful. People think I'm crazy until they meet him. My bunny smiles when he eats. Now ... he just doesn't look the same. It's like he's not the same bunny. Poor thing. Whatever it is I hope it works itself out. I'm still monitoring him like a hawk.

Please... Kirby, get better.

:cry1:


----------



## myheart

How is Kirby feeling? Is he eating more now? Maybe he misses your brother (I think he was Kirby's bunny-sitter for your vacation). You gave Kirby a new friend to play with, and now he is gone.... That would make me sad to. Are you still making time to watch tv together?

Maybe he is picking up on your stress vibes about work. Anything else really bothering you? 

Sometimes it is the little things that we don't think about that causes the upset in our pet's lives. Aside from a tummy upset, anything else come to mind that has changed for him?

Just thoughts...

myheart


----------



## kirbyultra

*myheart wrote: *


> How is Kirby feeling? Is he eating more now? Maybe he misses your brother (I think he was Kirby's bunny-sitter for your vacation). You gave Kirby a new friend to play with, and now he is gone.... That would make me sad to. Are you still making time to watch tv together?
> 
> Maybe he is picking up on your stress vibes about work. Anything else really bothering you?
> 
> Sometimes it is the little things that we don't think about that causes the upset in our pet's lives. Aside from a tummy upset, anything else come to mind that has changed for him?
> 
> Just thoughts...
> 
> myheart


I did consider that maybe Kirby is missing my brother.. I don't know, though. I tried to get my brother to come back to visit. He misses Kirby a lot but he's having midterms at school right now. :grumpy:Kirby sometimes seems better. Sometimes he seems worse. On some days he eats everything, just slowly. He's pooping fewer stringy poops which is either good (no more hair) or bad (the hair isn't getting out of his system). I can't tell. I've been trying to get more loose fur off of him as much as possible, though.

I have given it a ton of thought and I think Kirby could be disturbed by a few different things... what with me leaving, and then my brother leaving, he's probably not enjoying the constant tumult in his home. I changed his usual little mats because he was chewing on them in exchange for the big straw mat to cover half the entire room. I picked him up a lot more since I came home because I missed him terribly. And then I had to trim his nails last week... no bunny likes that. He's just getting over his molt and so many things have been happening. I am trying my best to promote a safe and calm environment for him all this week. I've not forced him to do anything besides putting him in the carrier to get him to the vet. 

Kirby... mommy's sorry for not... being there. Mommy is sorry for not understanding your bunny ways. Mommy is sorry for being selfish and picking you up when you didn't want to. I promise to be better. Please... I want to see you binky and run around again. Please, Kirby. Forgive mommy. :cry2

:dutch


----------



## kirbyultra

Kirby has been doing better the last few days. I think he does appreciate the private space. He has been coming out to play more and we even saw some binkies! I think a calm, stress-free environment is helping him cope and stabilize. He is eating _faster _than he was the last week. 

He's been eating his hay very well and pooping out good size poops. They look normal, with the occassional stringy one. I've been religiously tugging at his loose fur (which annoys him!) and hand-vacuuming all the little fuzzies in his condo. I've been encouraging more hay eating. He likes being fed pieces of hay one-by-one so I spend some time playing with him that way.

I also bought him a brand new busy bunny willow tent. He loves that thing. He's already been attacking it by eating thepieceson the side and climbing upon top of it.I haven't thrown out the old one that is literally standing up on 1 piece of willow, so he doesn't feel alarmed that I'm changing his environment again. I also got him a little ball that you can stuff hay into. He's taken a bit of interest in that. Kirby usually doesn't cake any interest in the little toys I buy him. 

This is really good! I am so glad to see him showing more signs of mental and physical interest. He seems way more happy today than he has in 2 weeks. I can finally breathe a sigh of relief! :singing:

:dutch


----------



## myheart

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> ...He likes being fed pieces of hay one-by-one so I spend some time playing with him that way....



Not that Kirby is sounding spoiled or anything.... Made me laugh a bit when I read that. Poor bunny getting single pieces of hay fed to him. :biggrin2:

So glad to hear that Kirby is doing so much better!!! I think it is a sign of spring. My bunnies are also going through a terrible shed and smaller poo's also.

Good job seeing him through his trying time of missing you and tummy troubles!!!:bunnydance:

myheart


----------



## kirbyultra

Oh, he certainly gets all the hay he wants. But when he is sitting on a different floor of his condo, sometimes I just want him to get up off his rump so I lure him with some hay. He gets into a mood and will sit and eat as many single pieces of hay I'll give him. It's so funny to watch the bunny lips twist and turn the long pieces while his teeth munch away.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I wouldn't beat yourself up over his eating habbits. Some of my buns will chow down on their food and then the next time I feed them, they take a couple of nibbles and ignore it for a while.

Othersare what my daughter calls private eaters. They eat and drink but not whenanyone is in the room.


----------



## kirbyultra

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> I wouldn't beat yourself up over his eating habbits. Some of my buns will chow down on their food and then the next time I feed them, they take a couple of nibbles and ignore it for a while.
> 
> Othersare what my daughter calls private eaters. They eat and drink but not whenanyone is in the room.



LOL

2 things made me laugh: "Private eaters" and you said "habbits". You been around too many wabbits, wabbitdad. :biggrin2:


----------



## kirbyultra

April 2, 2009 

Kirby has been eating better these days. I think it just is taking him a long while to get over whatever was happening with his GI tract before. He has officially finished molting. He is a slick, shiny, beautiful boy again! And so much less cleanup for his mom!

He runs out in his play pen more often than before. He's doing his usual bunny flops as well. I think my boy is coming around. His happiness makes my life bright.

Guess who is my favorite Easter bunny?





Work has been horrible. I feel like I'm working harder and harder every week... I don't even get to spend as much time with Kirby anymore. Sigh. I feel bad. He's all alone all day and I don't even get to spend much time to try to get him to be playful again. I want to though. I hope things settle down soon. Otherwise I hope they fire me so I don't have to work this horrible job anymore.

:dutch


----------



## Wabbitdad12

*kirbyultra wrote: *


>


What a cute picture! Looks like he is saying "Who's your bunny?"


----------



## kirbyultra

April 7, 2009 - _It's picture time again!_

4 days away from my first wedding anniversary! My husband got me a lot of stuff ths year. We got married the same day as my birthday, so it's extra special. I asked him to get me a gift sponsorship for a bunny at the rescue where we got Kirby. But he went over the top and got me a bunch of other stuff too. :blushan:

Kirby is so playful these days! He's really gotten over whatever it was. I'm so glad he's back to normal and happy again. I was home today and saw him sitting out in the play area all day long. The previous few weeks he used to just sit in his cage and be mopey. Now he grooms himself outside and eats outside, runs around and everything! That means picture and video time!!! Check it out! And happy Easter!

"Hello it's me again!"





"I heard you say carrot?!"





"For 1 craisin I will give you 1 bunny ear."





"For no craisins, you get no bunny ears."





Watch Kirby play in High Quality! 
[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/ar1Z_7GrPNQ&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]

[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/VuzstiivHio&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]


----------



## Wabbitdad12

arty:Happy Birthday & Anniversary!



I am glad Kirby has gotten back to normal, thats great. Wonderful pictures and video's of Kirby as well.


----------



## myheart

*Congratulations on the First Year Anniversary!!!* Sounds like your husband takes such good care of you! He must be a keeper...!

Good to hear that Kirby is feeling more like himself. Aside from his tummy not feeling well, maybe he could tell that you have too much going on in your life also. He must have thought it was time for you to slow down and worry about him for a bit. 

I love the new pics of Kirby. You should enter the basket pic in the Easter photo contest. He is just too cute in that pic!!! I'll watch for his entry, because he would definitely get my vote. 

myheart


----------



## kirbyultra

Here's one more Easter bunny pic!


----------



## kirbyultra

*myheart wrote: *


> I love the new pics of Kirby. You should enter the basket pic in the Easter photo contest. He is just too cute in that pic!!! I'll watch for his entry, because he would definitely get my vote.
> 
> myheart


Thanks!!! I entered the 2nd picture of him in a basket. He's such a googly eyed bunner!


----------



## kirbyultra

Oh goodness Kirbygave mommy a scare. I saw blood on the floor this morning. Kirby ripped a toenail. Someone is getting a pedicure tonight.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Glad he's ok. I have gone to trim nails and have come to one that has been ripped or broken off, hate when that happens.


----------



## kirbyultra

April 25, 2009 - Oh Happy Day

It's unseasonably warm today in NYC. I had to turn the AC on to prevent bunny roasting. I had a lot of family over my apartment today and it was probably the most people Kirby's ever seen! But he held up all right. He continued to eat and poop and groom as usual after everyone left. Kirby seems to be getting better all the time. He was actually sunbathing a bit...:? I grew concerned and pulled the shades to prevent direct sunlight from hitting his usual napping spot. It was really cute though!

What should I do in the summer? It's much too hot... keep the AC on?

More new pictures of Kirby!

Omnomnomnomnom!




















New Video!

[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/u5dZjv3mJeo&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]

:dutch


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Nice pictures, he does like his close ups doesn't he.

I keep my AC on when its warm/hot out and I make sure that the buns are not in direct sunlight. I also use a fan to circulate the air in the bunny room and make sure their water bottles are always full. You can also use frozen water bottles for him to lay against if you need to keep the ac off to save your electric bill.

He sure is a handsome guy!


----------



## kirbyultra

May 3, 2009 - kirby'z blogz vol. 3

hiiii it's me, Kirby the bun! mommy and daddy went outtie today. They said they were going out for lunch.

After they came home my kingdom was reconfigured. I don't know what they were doing over there but there was so much noise.

iwas hopping around wheni smelled...something.... something... weird... and stinky... 






And then... I saw him.........






!!! He smells weird! And now mommy and daddy smell weird too! I don't know, I don't like it... who is this guy, what's he doing in my kingdom?! Is he plotting a war? I saw him plotting...I saw it!






He's in there plotting something.... I just know it... oh mommy, what has happened? Who is this other rabbit?






:nerves1


----------



## Elf Mommy

how adorable!!!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Kirby, I don't know who he is, but he is a handsome guy.


----------



## myheart

Not sure what he is planning, Kirby, but I think you should start interrogating him ASAP!!! Like... where did he come from, how come he is so cute, is he going to be your new friend while mom and dad are at work...? Fill us in when you find out, okay?


----------



## BooLette

Oh my goodness! They are both adorable!
Kirby, have you found out who this new interloper is yet?:mrsthumper:


----------



## kirbyultra

May 4, 2009 - kirby'z blogz vol. 4

Kirby the bun! reporting the latest on the tresspassing fool. i do believe he is auditioning for the part of Court Jester. he's pretty good at it, i'll give him that. i can't be bothered with him all the time. mommy does a good job of shooing him away when he tries to wiggle into my castle. mommy and daddy were at work and he kept me interested for some time. 

he defecates everywhere, how uncivil! well, one good thing is mommy picks him up more often than me and that's ok by me!! she still comes in to play with me and pets me all the time. boy am i getting extra treats for making sad faces. hee hee hee :biggrin2:

he is an odd one... he may stick around a while. i might even like him...if he keeps up the funnies. :twitch:

[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/of4tyIxRF_E&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]
[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/6NtRpHaT6m0&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]

he took a couple swipes at me too! who does he think he is??! mommy!!!!! mommy keeps him away so he doesn't come by my place and try to chin it all up. he jumps around all over the land and puts his stinky smell everywhere. at least mommy puts him away and lets me out to put MY mark back on the land. hah! 

i've got my eyes on you....don't you forget it!


----------



## kirbyultra

*myheart wrote: *


> how come he is so cute


He is so cute? I guess he is cute. But I am pretty cute too... right? :?


----------



## myheart

You do have to admit, Kirby, that the new guy is cute, but you are definitely handsome. New guy is cute in a little kid kind of way. He sure does throw a lot of little head binkies out there, doesn't he? Btw.... does new guy have a name yet?

myheart


----------



## kirbyultra

Oh Kirby is just teasing. He adores his new friend. The little guy is the one who is a bit aggressive. My Kirby needs a lot of security and protection. He is a very nervous bunny. The lil one definitely interests him but he is also quite scared of him getting close. 

Baby bun doesn't have a name yet! He is also pending a gender confirmation  he has potential to be a snuggle bun. He is not a biter and relatively well behaved. No one is quite as mellow and well mannered as Kirby but I think the lil one will fit in eventually.


----------



## kirbyultra

May 5, 2009 - Baby bun gets a name

Good news! My husband and I have named him! Meet Toby, everyone!






Kirby and Toby   my lovelies!

Kirby is a little less eager to share his room ("kingdom") with his new buddy. 





"oh no mommy... do i have to share?"

Kirby, you'll be fine :biggrin2:


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Welcome Toby! 

Don't worry Kirby, your still mom's special boy!


----------



## missyscove

Congratulations on Toby!

Kirby, if it doesn't work out, you can always come stay with me.


----------



## SOOOSKA

Oh my gosh your Bunnies are Adorable.

Kirby is just the most handsome bunny and little Toby looks like he can get into lots of mischief.

In the one video Kirby was playing with some type of wooden blocks, where did you get those from? I bet some of my gang would love those.

Thanks

Susan


----------



## kirbyultra

*missyscove wrote: *


> Congratulations on Toby!
> 
> Kirby, if it doesn't work out, you can always come stay with me.



It ain't gonna happen missy :biggrin2:Kirby's mine!

:dutch


----------



## kirbyultra

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Oh my gosh your Bunnies are Adorable.
> 
> Kirby is just the most handsome bunny and little Toby looks like he can get into lots of mischief.
> 
> In the one video Kirby was playing with some type of wooden blocks, where did you get those from? I bet some of my gang would love those.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Susan



Thanks!!! Kirby is my Mr. Gorgeous and Toby so far has been just the funniest hyper bun. Sometimes all Kirby has to do is gimme one "look" and I'm done. He could ask me for the world and I'd give it to him. 

I got the blocks here: http://www.leithpetwerks.com/prodpage.cfm?prod_code=BC360

Actually, hubby got them. He thought it was $1.98 for 1 block... I don't know how big he thought those blocks were for that price! Anyway he bought 10 of those and now we have about 80 wooden blocks in the closet:biggrin2:


----------



## kirbyultra

May 11, 2009 - kirby'z blogz vol. 5
hi it's me Kirby again. Daddy went away and Mommy took Toby to the vet and grandma's on Saturday. Toby came home exhausted. long day i guess! i know, i've been to the vet before. they are nice, i just don't like to be poked in the butt and i know grandma. she likes to huggles. noooo! h34r2

italked to Toby alittle. i guess he is an ok bun. he is just trying to get by. he likes mommy a lot and likes to climb on her. i am not that kind of bun but mommy loves me anyway. toby's not a suck-up. he is just young and eager. i heard he is sick. mommy was so worried. she looks tired. i heard her chasing after toby and saw toby jumping around. poor kiddo. i feel bad for him. i should be nicer to him. i wouldn't want to be sick. the medicine looks yucky. he is so stinky now, i see him wiping his face a lot. 






i will try to be nice to him. try to make him feel better. us buns gotta stick together. but mommy isn't mean. she is just trying to help. toby will learn. maybe i can help him along?

i guess we aren't too different. we are buns after all. look at him. his chicken mode is like my chicken mode.






his posture is not too bad. i have more muscles. hee hee.











ok he is a pretty cute kid.











i might... like him one day. we might... get along... but mommy says he has to get bigger first, plus he has to get better first. 


k that's all for now. byebye!





-kirby


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Your a good bun Kirby!


----------



## KookieKing

I stole your Kirby!


----------



## kirbyultra

*KookieKing wrote: *


> I stole your Kirby!


OH MY GOD! :shock::shock::shock:Where did you get him?!?!?! WOW! It's AMAZING how much he looks like Kirby. Right down to the white mark and the 1 white paw. Compare to my avatar. Literally mirror images LOL! I wanted to get one just like Kirby but couldn't find them anywhere. But Toby is a good boy too. :biggrin2:


----------



## KookieKing

Mine's a girl, her name's Mitsuki and we got her from an adoption agency here in South NJ. She's 1 year 8 months old. It's a shame she's spayed we could of had little Kirby/Mitsuki babies.


----------



## kirbyultra

Oh my goodness, she is just lovely. My Kirby is neutered so I suppose it was just not meant to be :biggrin2:It is really amazing how much they look alike though. Is your bunny a very shy bunny too? Kirby sure is. Thanks for posting a pic. It really made my day!


----------



## kirbyultra

May 13, 2009 - Picture & video time

Kirby: "Chicken Mode"






Toby: The "Egyptian" aka the "Half Flop"






2 Lazy Buns in my rabbit room






Toby: Hyper Bun Flash!

[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/BpSKS0YrU8A&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]

:dutch


----------



## KookieKing

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> Oh my goodness, she is just lovely. My Kirby is neutered so I suppose it was just not meant to be :biggrin2:It is really amazing how much they look alike though. Is your bunny a very shy bunny too? Kirby sure is. Thanks for posting a pic. It really made my day!


Yeah she's shy too. She doesn't like being picked up and will throw a squeaking fit like she's being hurt but she's not.


----------



## kirbyultra

kirby doesn't squeak. He hates being held generally but will tolerate it if I've got him securely. Kirby does grunt if I try to pick him up a few times and fail (he runs away). I guess we have similar buns


----------



## Elf Mommy

Do you need me to rename your blog? Let me know if you come up with something


----------



## Mrs. PBJ

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> *KookieKing wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> I stole your Kirby!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OH MY GOD! :shock::shock::shock:Where did you get him?!?!?! WOW! It's AMAZING how much he looks like Kirby. Right down to the white mark and the 1 white paw. Compare to my avatar. Literally mirror images LOL! I wanted to get one just like Kirby but couldn't find them anywhere. But Toby is a good boy too. :biggrin2:
Click to expand...

There mirror imagens of each other. I was like man thats crazy


----------



## kirbyultra

Elf Mommy wrote:


> Do you need me to rename your blog? Let me know if you come up with something



I don't think that we are ready to rename yet. Kirby isn't ready to give up his blog yet and share 

Maybe one day!


----------



## kirbyultra

May 17, 2009 - Bunny Spa Day

The Shelter where I adopted Kirby from ran a fundraiser event today. Bunny Spa Day! It was a wonderful opportunity to get Kirby out a little (he's such a homebody though) and get: nails trimmed, fur brushed, scent glands cleaned, and last but not least, a super bunny massage!

Kirby *loved* the massage. He doesn't like being held but he really became a mush and enjoyed this massage and I'm so glad because he deserves a little R&R. The nail trimming and scent gland cleaning were a cinch. I keep his nails short these days after he cracked and bled a nail a few weeks ago. And Kirby has always been a clean freak. He smells perfect all the time. It's no wonder they found Kirby's scent glands squeaky clean. 

The grooming was a different story. He didn't enjoy that much. Started to run around and away from the lovely lady trying to groom him. "I am already beautiful", I think he thought. :biggrin2:Well he started to dig and when that happens, all bets are off. Kirby is really freaking out if he starts to try to dig his way out. He came home happily and is now a super lazy bunny, once again overwatching his kingdom.

The people running the fundraiser were talking about when I first came to see the bunnies at the shelter and we all thought back to Kirby's story. Poor kiddo, *left out in a hutch by his previous owner for just being who he is - a rabbit! *Well, I don't understand it. They claimed he was a messy bun but Kirby is anything but. I can almost always count on Kirby to be spic n span clean in his area. I never have to worry about his bum or his face and ears. He always, always, always RUNS to his littler box to do his business. He would poop a couple in his favorite spots for marking, but that's all. He's never peed where he shouldn't. I don't understand how anyone could claim Kirby was a mess. He is an absolute dream of a pet bunny. Don't worry Kirby, mommy is always with you.:coolness:

:dutch


----------



## kirbyultra

May 17, 2009

The King is slumbering. Whatever your business is, come back later.





Small rabbit thinks he's a parrot





"Iam victorious! I haveconquered mommy!"





Conquests are hard work. Time for a nap.





Silly rabbits...

:dutch


----------



## kirbyultra

May 18, 2009

Oh I do think Kirby and Toby will be getting along one day. Today, I took Toby out to the living room to watch tv with me. We watched most of Gossip Girl together and he had about enough of me so I put him back in his pen. OH, Kirby was so excited to see Toby back in the room! I've never seen him binky in his condo before! 

He binkied right up on the 3rd floor of the condo and then_ran _down the ramps. He didn't even hit the first floor, he jumped from the bottom ramp to the play pen floor in one leap and started to flick his ears and run around binkying all about! It was such a sight to see Kirby so alive! 

They procceeded to sniff each other through the fence again. I am careful about the amount of contact they're allowed (due to Toby's health conditions) so they can only sniff when I push their fences together. They sniffed each other up and Kirby got nervous and backed off a few times but he was clearly happy. He was running around a bit, stopping to look at Toby. He watched as I gave Toby his meds through a syringe. 

Then Kirby did something I've never seen before. He was eating hay out of his basket and started to dig all the hay out of the basket. It made a huge ruckus but he seemed to have a lot of fun so I didn't scold him or stop him. He munched loudly and proudly for a few minutes then ran up to the 3rd floor and immediately *PLOP* dead-bunny-flopped on the floor. I'm so happy Kirby is enjoying himself. I know getting Toby was right. Even though they're apart right now, I can see the twinkle in Kirby's eyes. He's smitten!

Here's a pic of him lying on the floor all happy this morning!


----------



## kirbyultra

May 18, 2009

_News Flash: King Kirby Has Conquered All the Lands_






*King Kirby has expanded his Dreamland to encompass the Rabbit Nation. The subjects of the Rabbit Nation ( Population: 2 [Sir Toby the Faithful, and Helen the Slave]) bow to his Majesty's every whim!* 
______________________________________________________


LOL - Kirby is quite pleased. Thanks Autumn!
:dutch


----------



## kirbyultra

May 20, 2009

I have to weigh him later but does Kirby look like he's a bit chub to you? I think that fold in the hind leg is muscle, not fat... do bunnies look like that if they are getting to fat? Or just stronger?


----------



## Wabbitdad12

He looks a little more filled out then he used to, but it could also be the way he is surveying his kingdom too.


----------



## kirbyultra

I weighed the fluffer. He's about 5.5-5.6 lb. Yay! When I got him he was 5.7. He dipped down to just over 5 lbs when he was having some molting and gut slowdown issues. He looks so muscular now. 

Maybe it's also the contrast I have now with Toby. Toby is so easy to handle. No struggling. When I hold Kirby, hefeels very dense like he'sall muscle, wiggling all about. I really have to hold him tight to make him feel secure. 

Kirby has been working out! He must think Toby is a lady and is trying to impress him LOL :rollseyes


----------



## kirbyultra

May 20, 2009 - Oops

Last night I was walking around Kirby's pen, tidying it up a bit... he was running around all over the place and...well... there's no good way to put it. I almost stepped on him. I clipped him in the midriff with my ankle. Poor thing let out a grunt. I'm so sorry, Kirby. Mommy didn't mean it. I'll be more careful, honey...

I looked him over and monitored him for a while. He looks ok, I seem to have shoved him a bit but nothing is broken or bruised. He is fine today, still running all about.

Man, I feelguilty though. I once sorta, with my pinky toe,stepped on the tip of his front paw. He did not react or make a noise. He was ok, I didn't hurt him. But I felt so bad the whole night about it. He's so fast and I can't ever tell if I am backing up if he's there. :expressionless

:dutch


----------



## Chickadee289

Hehehe. I think he knows who is boss  He's such a cutie. I want to give him bunny kisses though the screen haha.


----------



## Dragonrain

Your bunnies are adorable!

Kirby looks so fimilar for some reason! Was he listed on petfinder or anything before you got him? I'm just outside of NYC in NJ, and even though I already have three bunnies, I keep my eyes out on the local bunny rescues as well as petfinder and craigslist. But anyways, both your boys are soo cute!

I noticed that it looks like Kirby has a leith petwerks condo? Would you mind if I ask which size it is, and how he (and you!) likes it? My trio have their own room and are never caged now that they are all bonded, but I think it would be nice for them to have a big cage too. If for nothing else, than to give them some more ariel space- I think they'd like the levels. I am planning on getting the 48' 3 story condo for them sometime in the next couple of weeks. Hopefully they like it and it works out well, because it's pretty expensive!


----------



## kirbyultra

*Dragonrain wrote: *


> Your bunnies are adorable!
> 
> Kirby looks so fimilar for some reason! Was he listed on petfinder or anything before you got him? I'm just outside of NYC in NJ, and even though I already have three bunnies, I keep my eyes out on the local bunny rescues as well as petfinder and craigslist. But anyways, both your boys are soo cute!
> 
> I noticed that it looks like Kirby has a leith petwerks condo? Would you mind if I ask which size it is, and how he (and you!) likes it? My trio have their own room and are never caged now that they are all bonded, but I think it would be nice for them to have a big cage too. If for nothing else, than to give them some more ariel space- I think they'd like the levels. I am planning on getting the 48' 3 story condo for them sometime in the next couple of weeks. Hopefully they like it and it works out well, because it's pretty expensive!



Hmm, I don't think he was on petfinder. He was at SafeHaven Rabbit Rescue. They have a very cute website with pix of each rabit up for adoption. I am finding that there are lots of rabbits out there that look like Kirby. Besides KookieKing's beautiful girl, I also found a little bun in HK at a pet shop for sale who looked like he could be Kirby's son. Same black fur and very similar white markings on the mouth, neck andpaw. I wouldn't say it's "common" to see this type of rabbit but I have come to grips with reality that my Kirby is not the only one of his kind :?There really is only one King Kirby though hehe

The condo is pretty good! Kirby took a liking to it right away. Kirby has half of one bedroom and he shares the other half of the room with Toby. They are not bonded so they are separated. Kirby goes into the condo to use his litter box (ground lobby floor) and to eat hay (2nd floor dining hall) and to basically sleep (the King's master suite). It's big enough to even fita hidey house up there. Sometimes he sleeps in the play pen but he often likes to sleep in the little corner by the window (you see him there in some of my pix). He really likes to stare out the window and I like that the 48" 3 level condo gives him the height to see through the window. Also, the 3rd floor puts him right at my eye level so I can get a good look at him without bending down or getting on the floor. If it gets too warm and sunny he knows to go downstairs for some shade. I think both he and I like it quite a bit.All the condo doors are open and unlocked all the time so hecomes and goes as he pleases.The only thing tough about a 48" cage is that I'm a small and short woman so it's hard to reeeeach into those corners and give it a good scrub when I am cleaning the cage. 

The condo comes with removable floor mats which I have had to remove. Kirby is a chewer and he ate quite a bit of it  The mats on the ramps are not removable and Kirby chews on those every so often but only when he is displeased with his slave. It gives him good traction to run up and down. 

A bun of Kirby's size is quite comfy in the condo, so long as that's not the only area they are allowed because it's not enough to really stretch their legs. I think your guys would like it. It would be so funny to see 3 bunnies, one on each floor.


----------



## kirbyultra

Oh! By the way, the exit ramp is additional! Doesn't come with the condo. Kirby can get in and out of the condo without it just fine, but it's so much easier for the bunny with a ramp. Also funny to see him binky from the inside of the condo and land outside in the play pen. It'll only happen with a ramp there!


----------



## kirbyultra

May 21, 2009 - King Kirby... has a sister? Maybe?

I just read KookieKing's blog and I think it's undeniable. I think my Kirby and Kat's Mitsuki are from the same litter. 

I'm so shocked right now I don't even know what else to say! 

:shock2:


----------



## kirbyultra

Hah! I might have read the post wrong. Kookie is gonna be 3, not Mitsuki. Sigh, oh well... excite was cool while it lasted. I think someone's out there in Jersey breeding Kirby lookalikes though... there can't be that big a coincidence.


----------



## NorthernAutumn

Just popping in to pay homage to HRH Kirby, and give Toby a virtual pat.
Maybe give Slave Helen 30 lashes for not getting a twin for HRH Kirby LOL j/k

I would swear the two were twins! Are you guys positive on the timing?


----------



## kirbyultra

*NorthernAutumn wrote: *


> Just popping in to pay homage to HRH Kirby, and give Toby a virtual pat.
> Maybe give Slave Helen 30 lashes for not getting a twin for HRH Kirby LOL j/k
> 
> I would swear the two were twins! Are you guys positive on the timing?



HRH is pleased. 

Not really sure... but I really think they ahve to be related somehow. The region, the closeness in years, the absolute unmistakeable look of the two and somewhat similar shy personality too. 

How amazing would it be to find a long lost brohter or sister for your adopted bun? :blushan:I have always wondered what happened in Kirby's first 2.5 years of his life. What has he seen? What has he done? How was he treated? Was he happy.... So many questions... and now I have a ton more! What of his kit-mates? Is Kit-mate even a word?


----------



## Dragonrain

Thanks so much for replying! I was actually planning on setting my bunners cage up very similar to yours - litter box on the first floor, food on the second, and beds on the third  I will also leave the cage doors open all the time. I guess they don't really need a cage and seem happy without one (I have an XPen and a green cage very similar to the one in your pictures, but it's way to small for 3 rabbits), but I think they would enjoy the levels and the extra room and it's probably a good idea for them to have a cage just in case I ever need to lock them up for some reason.

Hmm I'm kind of short too - 5'4'', maybe I could get some kind of a step stool or something to clean the top level.

Ahh if Kirby's picture was on SafeHaven Rabbit Rescue's site then I probably saw him there. It's on my list of places to look at cute adoptable bunny pictures, even though my other half would probably make me sleep in the bunny room if I brought another bunny home!

Loove Kirby's name, but the way! When we got my first rabbit, Zeus, we were going to name him Kirby. It didn't seem to fit him for some reason though, so he was named Zeus and my boyfriend got me a stuffed animal bunny to name Kirby. 

How big is Kirby? I'm so bad at judging size from pictures. I have a lionhead who's 2.5lbs, and then my other two are both holland lops and both around 4lbs each. Hopefully that cage isn't too small for them, even though I guess it doesn't matter to much since they'll still have free range of the room anyways.


----------



## kirbyultra

I love Kirby too! At SafeHaven, he was originally Luca but it seemed such a proper gentleman name for such a playful and cute looking bunny. Kirby seemed more fitting. Kirby is a 5.5 lb boy! He's bigger than he looks in some of the pics. It's hard to tell size in pictures. Toby is only 1.3 lb and tiny compared to Kirby but they look the same in pix. 

Safe Haven has a new bunny that looks like Toby a little and he's so darling, I kind of wish that I had waited and adopted this guy instead of buying a pet store bunny. If I get another rabbit, I'll have to quit my job and be a full time bunny mom. Also, I'll have to probably throw out some stuff to make room lol It would be a big problem!

It is actually quite good to be able to lock them in the condo when you're doing heavy duty cleaning and you don't want them near vacuum wires or cleaning agents. Kirby goes absolutely ballistic when we confine him to any area whether it be inside his condo (when I'm cleaning the pen), inside his play pen (cleaning his condo), or somewhere outside of the room altogether (something major has happened and I need to clean the WHOLE room). But better for the rabbit to be a little upset than sick from a cleaning agent. It's good to have the option.

Actually, if you're 5'4 you won't need a step ladder to clean. I guess I think that arm length is a function of your height and my arms are not long enough to reach deep into the cage to scrub well, My finger tips would reach, but it would not do cleaning any good. I end up having to stick a good portion of my head/upper body into the cage to give the corners some elbow grease.


----------



## kirbyultra

May 23, 2009 -Bonding in the bathtub part 1

I found out from the vet that Toby doesn't need to stay overnight for neutering. He can come in the morning and leave in the afternoon. That being the case I think it might be ok for me to try to bond Kirby and Toby together before Toby is neutered. Toby's testicles haven't come out yet so he's not raging with hormones yet.

Observing the two of them interacting by the fence dividing them... it seems like they take on a real interest in each other. Even though Kirby shrinks away more often than Toby, Kirby seems really happy during these encounters. I've seen him do ear flicks and straight-up-in-the-air binkies after sniffing Toby. He's not much of a binky bun, so he must be really happy.

In the few face-to-face encounters they've had so far, the score's about even. A couple times Toby's pulled out Kirby's fur. Other times Kirby's tried to claw at Toby. There was action almost immediately together. Encounters were short, a minute tops. 

Today I put them in the bath tub. I left them in there about 5-6 minutes. They mostly paid each other no attention. Both were periscoping and slipping around trying to get out. There was no circling. Toby likes to sniff Kirby's cheek and Kirby mostly sat and observed until... he ready to pounce. Kirby pounced on Toby twice. No injuries. Toby put his face into Kirby's cheek/neck but not sure what he was doing. I don't think he was licking or grooming. But he didn't pull out any fur. To get around, Toby put his front paws on Kirby a couple of times and Kirby didn't seem to care, but he walked away. 

It was mostly uneventful. I kept petting the both of them to try to calm them down and also so I could keep my hands close enough to prevent injury, just in case. 

Hmm... not sure if this was good or bad. The session was short. Sort of a meet and greet. I'll do it a few more nights and see what develops. 

:dutch


----------



## kirbyultra

Aw, I can't edit my post anymore. 

I wanted to also add, that Kirby also grunted both times he pounced on Toby. It sounded kind of silly for a grunt. It sounded like a bunny sneeze, but more pronounced and purposeful. lol


----------



## kirbyultra

May 24, 2009 - _Bonding in the bathtub part 2_

Kirby and Toby both seemed more mellow in the tub. Toby stood up on hind legs the whole time. Kirby seemed ready to pounce but didn't. Today was markedly different in that both buns did not move much. They stayed in the same place pretty much for the whole 15 minutes.

They were both sitting there so I decided to push them beside each other. I'm sure some rabbit owners would not approve of that, but it seemed ok since they were both not moving a muscle. They sat quietly next to each other (both heads facing the same side) for a few minutes. 

Then Toby got up and started to periscope again. No movement again. 

I pushed Toby next to Kirby again (this time head facing the other's bum). 

A minute later, Toby stuck his nose into Kirby's fur and for about 30 seconds nobody moved. Toby seemed to be sniffing Kirby and maybe pulled out a little bit of loose fur (is he grooming Kirby?) and Kirby did not flinch. Eventually Kirby moved away. Kirby sorta grunted. Followed by more nonmovement. Toby poked his nose into Kirby's fur again and then he put 1 front paw on Kirby. They separated and a bit later Kirby took a swipe at Toby, but it wasn't a bad one. Toby didn't get hurt. Kirby started to dig. When Kirby starts to dig, he's really panicking so I took him out of the tub and brough him to his pen. 

Both bunnies seemed exhausted from the tub afterwards. The tub is really stressing for them both. 

I think Toby might have to be the first one to show affection. Kirby might take some convincing. I didn't think Kirby would have it in him to show aggression but he's a little bit mean!:shock: At least there was no circling. I think this session was a step up from the last. They seemed to observe each other. They tolerated each other's presence for the most part. There was very little movement. 

We'll see what happens tomorrow!

:dutch


----------



## kirbyultra

May 25, 2009 - _Bonding in the bathtub part 3_

It didn't go particularly well or not well. There was still no chasing. Kirby grunted once. Toby poked his nose in Kirby's fur again and this time came out with a mouthful of fur.  Kirby seemed more stressed to begin with. They refused to sit next to each other, as Kirby would walk away.

The session was short on the account of Kirby starting to dig in the tub. Poor baby.

[line]

_Let me out!_

Toby is hooked on freedom. 2 nights ago I put him back in his cage as I do every night. Nope, he was not having it. I kept hearing him rattle the cage door with his teeth. I went in the rabbit room and wagged my finger at him and pushed his pokey nose back in. No use. Next morning at dawn the little guy had his revenge. He made so much noise that it woke me up next door. I opened the door for him and let him have the run of the pen. Little guy... all grown up with attitude. I left the door open for him last night and all was well. Seems like he's grownup big enough to not get stuck in the play pen's fence anymore so I feel better about letting him out unsupervised.


----------



## kirbyultra

May 26, 2009 - kirby'z blogz vol. 6

hi! Kirby the King bun is back. mommy is taking a break. she's been up to no good, i tell you. that'z why i made her the slave:shock: she has been putting my royal buns in the tub! confounded smell! so slippery and what for! then she put Sir Toby down here withme. We must escape!

Toby and I were thinking about it when... she pushed our buns together. why, i never... how stinky is he? he stuck his nose into my fur and took some as a souvenir. :nerves1how terrible! it hurt! ouch! mommy!!!

i started to think the only way out was to dig! but then mommy put me back into my home. i don't like it in the tub :cry1:tell mommy not to put me there anymore? i'll be a good little king, i promise.i look at everything all the time. i keep good watch, don't i?


----------



## kirbyultra

kirby'z blogz vol. 6 - kontinuez

well mommie didn't put me in the tubbers today. She put me on the fluffy stuff bed.Toby kept sniffing my bunz.i am taller than him,i am bigger than him. he hears me roarz! Toby tried to roar at me but he is silly, he makes no noise. I just see this mouth open. heehee. listen here, Toby, i am da king bun here. you better be good or i'm going to tell mommy on you. Growl.

i really let Toby have it today. i snuffed him a good one or two. mommy kept telling me to be nice. but i don't like him sniffing my bunz and biting my furz. they are my bunz and my furz. this is my mommy. this is my daddy's fluffy stuff bed. this is my stuff. Toby is mine too. but i don't like him sniffing my stuff :cry1:

mommy gave me 2x more treats today. i was really mad and I gave her my angry bunz.






i was less mad after the craisin and papaya tabbie. she pet me lots and put her face on my nose. :blushan:i like that. she fed me another 2 craisins. i liked that too. :biggrin2k so i'm not mad at mommy anymore. 

looka this pic. that's wires and other stinky stuff. kidz. whaddya gonna do. i told him not to go there. :?








k - bye everyone. help tell my mommy i don't like the tub!


[line]

Sigh. These two don't seem to get along when put together. Kirby and Toby did a slight bit of circling today. Mostly they walked around with their eyes bulging because of the strange place (my bed).Toby likes to sniff at Kirby's tail or poke his nose at his midriff. Every so often he'd pluck out a few loose furs and it would upset Kirby. Kirby takes a minute to set up but he goes head-to-head with Toby and he pounces onhim. I clearly heard him grunt when he had Toby underneath him. What should I do? Should I keep allowing them to work it out? 

There are no injuries to either rabbit. They just don't seem to really get along. 

:grumpy:What should I do?

Here are some recent pix.

They like to sniff at each other harmlessly and quite happily when separated by a fence.





Toby takes a sip of water





"I'm melting...!"





Evil Buneevil prepares for the leap of courage!





"O,your Rabbit Highness, I'm not worthy..."





:dutch
P.S. Don't worry, I don't let Toby play near the wires unattended. It was just a cute shot of him climbing the basket and Kirby was looking on, seeing what mischief his royal subject was engaging in...


----------



## kirbyultra

May 26, 2009 - Bonding session #4

Not so positive today. Put them on the bed again and they were at first looking around the place, then suddenly in a flash there was fur everywhere. Kirby usually goes for a pounce and he backs up. Toby goes in with his teeth and he keeps going. I have I pull him off Kirby by his hind legs (both legs at once). Kirby lost a bunch of fur again, but he wouldn't let up. I already had Toby under my arms to keep him down and safe but Kirby pounced a 2nd time. By the time I had my husband remove Toby, Kirby was so stressed out that he wouldn't stop digging. 

It was a little bit sad. I think I will let it rest for a couple of days and try again maybe Friday or Saturday night. I will put them back in the tub and use a squirt bottle to try to keep them under control. 

Sigh. It's not very encouraging... What to do...:nerves1

:dutch


----------



## kirbyultra

June 1, 2009 - It's Kirby Time!

"I've been a good boy, why no craisin?"





"hi hi it's private time"





Lazy time










Sneezy time? :cry1:
[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/mkr2Y8WunfA&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]


----------



## Dragonrain

Awesome pictures!

So sorry the bonding isn't going so well right now. When I started bonding my trio there was quite a bit of fur flying too.

Have you tried switching cages, or at least litter boxes? When I was bonding I had the bunny room seperated into 2 seperate sections. What I would do is every night I switched who stayed in what area. That way they start getting used to the other bunnies smell being all over their stuff. That reallly seemed to help for me. If you can't have them switch cages/areas completly, I have heard that you can just switch litter boxes instead.

I know the fur pulling is discouraging, but don't give up hope! It might just take you awhile to get them to get along. As long as they arn't drawing blood it's okay. My bunnies (2 males and a female) did a lot of fur pulling at first and it took me 3 months to fully bond them, but they are doing great together now.


----------



## kirbyultra

*Dragonrain wrote: *


> Have you tried switching cages, or at least litter boxes?


Hmm! I haven't done this yet, but pretty sure Kirby would have a fit. Whenever we so much as close the door to his pen, he freaks out and rattles the door as if his life depended on it. 

It broke my heart to see Kirby so sad when I was putting them together... so now I have backed off... I have them back in their own pens next to each other. :expressionless

I don't know... I think I will give them some more time next to each other. Their interaction has changed a bit since the small fights in the tub. They seem to want to see each other even more than before.


----------



## Dragonrain

Nothing wrong with taking a break. If they can see and smell each other then that should help them get use to each other too. When you're ready you could start bonding sessions again. 

I definatly understand how frustrating it is. There where so many times I thought of giving up when I was working with the trio. It's well worth it though when/if they finally bond! After having bonded bunnies, I don't think I'd ever keep a single rabbit again unless I had one that really seemed to hate the company.


----------



## kirbyultra

June 8, 2009 - Updates

Yeah I have let them rest in their own places. Kirby seems less interested in Toby  Toby is doing his own thing. Kirby has his Condo and hangs out there a lot. He only comes down when I am in the room. Only when he is on the floor can he see Toby in his pen. 

On another note I coudln't help it - I brought Toby to my bed and let him run around on it. He totally claimed it as his own, chinning everywhere. He hung out a few times and last time he started to do bunny 500's around and binky. Well, there goes one bonding arena. Unless maybe I change the sheets. lol

:dutch


----------



## kirbyultra

June 8, 2009 - Toby's growing up

Oh... why hello...





I'm too sexy to show you my... you know. 





Where's the lettuce I dropped?





Silly bunnies.

:dutch


----------



## Elf Mommy

I'm sorry the bonding is going so difficult. I'm enjoying reading about the process, though. Don't give up hope!


----------



## JadeIcing

How old is Kirby?


----------



## kirbyultra

Kirby is 2.5 yrs old and Toby is 3 months old. 

I really want to get them bonded but it's been nuts at work and I don't have as much time at home the last 2 weeks. I don't want to do it halfway and confuse the buns instead of allowing them to develop good feelings for each other. Maybe once things settle down a bit I'll be able to do a better job. 

On a different note there was a terrible thunderstorm in the NYC area last night. I woke up from thunderclaps and the bunnies were spooked. Poor things. Kirby was scared even by morning. Kirby is a fraidy cat but it was a really loud storm. I'd say worst one in a while.


----------



## JadeIcing

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> I really want to get them bonded but it's been nuts at work and I don't have as much time at home the last 2 weeks. I don't want to do it halfway and confuse the buns instead of allowing them to develop good feelings for each other. Maybe once things settle down a bit I'll be able to do a better job.


Maybe you should check out my blogs. See the torment mine have put me through. It could help build some confidence. I would hold off till Toby is older and fixed.


----------



## Dragonrain

Ah yeah I'm right outside of NYC so we got the thunderstorms too. I like the thunder so I enjoyed it. I had to run into the bunny room to close their window so the rain wouldn't get in and the bunnies seemed spooked. I'm not sure if they where nervous because of the thunder or if I just suprised them running into their room.


----------



## kirbyultra

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> *kirbyultra wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> I really want to get them bonded but it's been nuts at work and I don't have as much time at home the last 2 weeks. I don't want to do it halfway and confuse the buns instead of allowing them to develop good feelings for each other. Maybe once things settle down a bit I'll be able to do a better job.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you should check out my blogs. See the torment mine have put me through. It could help build some confidence. I would hold off till Toby is older and fixed.
Click to expand...

Whereabouts is your bonding? Is it in this year's blog btw? lol I love your bunny pics. I :heartsyour trio!!!


----------



## JadeIcing

It is all spread out. 

This year: Alicia and the Zoo Crew 2009

Last years blog:

Alicia and the Zoo Crew 2008

Previous Blogs:

Alicia and the Zoo Crew 2006

Alicia and the Zoo Crew 2007 Part 1

Alicia and the Zoo Crew 2007 Part 2


Also things in this one: Alicia's Zoo Crew Bonding Journals

Thanks I love my trio too. I try with the pictures.


----------



## kirbyultra

So much to read!! Whoo hoO!


----------



## kirbyultra

June 13, 2009 - Vet Visit For Sneezing

Can't believe it's mid June already. It should be summertime but it's so dreary out.

Kirby's been sneezing more than usual lately. Took him to see the vet today. They think it could be because Toby brought some pet store bacteria with him, causing him a little infection, but there's no discharge. The vet isn't too concerned about it but put him on a course of Baytril.

Kirby's doing all right. He didn't like the fruit flavored Baytril. It is very sticky, I had a real hard time getting him to eat it with some other food. I think tomorrow I'll try to get him to eat it by mixing it into some pumpkin. 

:dutch


----------



## Dragonrain

Aw poor Kirby, I hope he's feeling better soon!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Maybe Kirby thought the thunder claps werea REALLY big bunny outside thumpin!


----------



## kirbyultra

Wabbitdad12 wrote:


> Maybe Kirby thought the thunder claps wereÂ a REALLY big bunny outside thumpin!



Usually the really big bunny is me but I wasn't thumpin'!


----------



## kirbyultra

June 15, 2009 - Boy this kid is smart

Yesterday I mixed in some pumpkin with the baytril and attmpted to get Kirby to eat it. He turned his nose up at it. I decided to change strategy. I gave him some plain pumpkin. He munched at it right away. Then I scooped a spoonful of the medicated pumpkin on top in between his bites. He leaned down, took a sniff and immediately turned away from it. It got me so frustrated, my husband laughed and said that we have a smart kid and I underestimate him... just my luck. 

Well I left it there to see if he'd eventually eat it. He did, thankfully. But once he got to the medicated part he would eat it much more slowly. Last night I decided to hide the medicated pumpkin underneath unmedicated pumpkin. He started to eat it and the stopped midway. Why am I not surprised? He ate the rest eventually, but again, with much hesitance.

I am afraid tablespoon of pumpkin per dose, twice a day would be too much in the way of traats for him. This morning I decided to warm up the pumpkin to make it a little more fragrant. I gave him 3/4 tbspn and mixed in the baytril. He ate that up after some time passed. I'm sure he still smells the fruity baytril in it. 

Other than an extra cecal and smaller, wetter poops, no bad signs yet. I bet all that is from the excess feed of pumpkin, not the baytril. I'll have to watch him more.

:dutch


----------



## Wabbitdad12

What a nose!


----------



## kirbyultra

June 25, 2009 - What a day

Farrah and MJ both gone on the same day? Spooky. What a loss for the entertainment world. MJ was so sudden too.

On Saturday I'll be going on vacay to Hawaii for the first time. Will be chillaxating in Maui. I'm long overdue for a truly relaxing vacation, but I will miss my buns very, very much. My brother's bunnysitting again for 5 days. I come back before July 4, but I know North Korea's still got their eyes on us. Back off, North Korea. You are screwing around with the wrong nation.

Updates on the buns:

*King Kirby*: His Rabbit Highness' sneezies have subsided. He went through 10 days of baytril-filled pumpkin and is doing well. He ate well throughout, no troubles. I truly think Kirby has bonded with me after 7 months of being together. He trusts me now. He finds happiness with me and no longer finds me to be a threat. He tolerates being held much more now. He will even (relatively) behave during grooming and nail cutting. And after those events he won't even give me the butt. Not even after being taken to the vet. He faces me all the time and offers me his head for petting. I am so happy. We've come *so *far from when he first came home that I can't even believe it myself. He's made me so happy, more happy than I ever though imaginable. He's the King of my heart :blushan:

*Toby*: Toby's been on and off lately. I feel like he must be starting to get hormonal. He was very neat with his litter box for a few weeks and all of a sudden in the last 10 days or so he's become a little monster. Every morning I'd find a bunch of poops all over the floor and on top of his hidey box. He's not peeing everywhere at least, but he is much more naughty it seems. 
I took him to the bed for him to run around freely on the mattress this evening and as I put him back in his cage he flew out of my arms (giving me major claw marks) and landed very badly. He went "splat", half in the litter box, half out. The side of the litterbox is taller than he is standing up, which means his stomach took the brunt of that fall. It *freaked me out*. He seems to be ok, though. I felt him all over, nothing seems out of place. He is still sorta running around. He just pooped and then ate hay. I'll have to check on him maybe in the middle of the night to see if he's ok or not. It worries me, I'm sure a fall like that could cause internal injury... I read somewhere (I think someone's post) that their 4 month old baby bun jumped off the kitchen counter and broke his spine and then passed away. I am so afraid Toby might do something like that... :nerves1:nerves1:nerves1

:dutch


----------



## myheart

I just read about little Toby in the Infirmary... :shock:How frightful to have a rabbit jump unexpectedly!!! I guess that isthe lesson.... to expect the unexpected. I hope Toby continues to do well without signs of trauma before and during your vacation. ray:

Glad to hear that Kirby trusts you so much and that you wrote about it. I go back through my blogs on occasion just to remind my self of such moments. I was so proud of my Luna when she came to me for comfort during an outside adventure. There is nothing in the world that compares to the moment when your pet trusts you with all of their heart, because that is when you that they have become part of your heart. :hearts:

myheart


----------



## kirbyultra

June 27

I'm in salt lake city waiting for a transfer to Maui. My brother told me Kirby is scratching one ear a lot. He says it's red. I think some kinda bug bit him, maybe a mosquito?  I checked the inside of his ears before I left and it was clean. He's an indoor bun so I don't even know how it could be mites. But mosquitoes do fly into my apartment. Sigh I'm so worried. What can my brother do to alleviate whatever is itching kirby? He is scratching so much. I'm afraid he'll break skin. 

:dutch


----------



## kirbyultra

Toby and kirby are driving their bunny sitter, my brother, nuts. 

Toby is starting to be hormonal. He is totally peeing in places he didn't used to. He reportedly chewed some of Kirby's fur right off from his side of the cage. Sigh. 

There's not much that we can do. I'll be home Friday, then I can check on Toby and see if he's ok to neuter yet. Toby is being quite crazy according to my brother, but it could be subjective. He's so used to Kirby, so calm and sweet, that Toby in comparison is pretty hyper and unpredictable. This is the first time he's bunnysit for Toby. 

Poor guy, he's totally confused lol.


----------



## kirbyultra

Aloha! I'm coming home soon to Kirbias (Kirby + Tobias "Toby"). 


:dutch


----------



## kirbyultra

July 9, 2009 

This picture is just hilarious. I got it from lolcatz







The buns are doing okie dokie. I started giving Toby a bitty bit of romaine from Kirby's salad at feeding time. He wuvs lettuce I think I can use it to make him learn his name. He doesn't get any treats at all yet. He only gets pellets and hay. I wanna make him plump :biggrin2:

:dutch


----------



## kirbyultra

July 14, 2009 - Sir Toby gets his charms

Yep, I found Toby's bunny "bits" the other day. His behavior, besides being a bit poopy in his pen, is manageable. He doesn't pee everywhere (yet) and hasn't shown any aggression. He is just very active, his usual self. 

I've decided so far as his behavior doesn't change dramatically to wait for him to be about 6 months before neutering him. He's just my little tiny baby. I have trouble with the thought of putting him under a knife. If he doesn't pose a risk to himself, I will let him be until he is a bit older.

Here are some new pics of Sir Toby. King Kirby pics will be updated one day soon! I've been having a lot of fun playing with the buns lately, and haven't been focusing much on snapping pics. Ever since I got back from Hawaii, we've been inseparable :blushan:

"Hi mommy. I'm a good boy. Can I have a craisin, like Kirby? Please?"





"I think the craisins were over here..."





"Hmmm... where could they be..."





"I'm confused..."





It's not easy being Sir Toby... 





Sometimes, the best things are free... like a little bunny nap...






King Kirby says: "Sometimes I take a nappie too..."


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Great pictures Toby is such a cute little guy.


----------



## kirbyultra

July 17, 2009 - kirby'z blogz vol. 7







Hi it's me, Kirby again! Oh,i am so scared! Sir Toby is being a traitor! He is supposed to be my ally, my bunny ally but he is attacking me lately... He keeps eating my foodz and biting my fur off my bunz even though fence! Mommy opened my pen to let me stretch my legs andi went to sniff him up but he kept trying to chew me up. What has happened...i thought Toby was my buddy. Or he was going to be... Nowi am not so sure. :nerves1

Mommy picked him up and accidentally dropped him into my pen and then he was running all over and eating my tent and playing with my bell ball! Nyahhhh! buti was so scared of him! Mommy chased him out quick but he climbed all over her and she yelled at him. he's suuuuuch a bad bunny! mommy tells me i am a good bun. :hearts

Mommy got me a new toy! it's pretty fun. it's called a jolly ball. it's really big. i can go in the hole and sleep there. See?





Toby wants it too but he's so mean.Wheni am hanging out near the jolly ball he comes over and bites my bunz. :twitch:mommy said she'll buy him his own later. 

yeah and now mommy feeds him a leaf from my salad every day... i am losing food! see?
[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/B6nLuQvVhnE&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]

mommy says i am too plump and she won't feed me all the pellets i used to get. :grumpy:and now toby gets one leaf from my salad! eeeeee! but whyyyyy? but mommy did buy me some yummmmmerly orchard hay. i wuv that. and she pets me eeeeextra lots lately. i like that... :blushan:

one time mommy wasn't home yet but she forgot to lock his door and he hopped out and started to run around my kingdom. it was terrible. he went all over the place, even no-bunny-zone! noooobody goes to no-bunny-zone! good thing mommy came home in time to stop him. mommy has left my door unlocked before. but i stay inside like a good bun should... i hope Toby stops being a bad bun soon. i would like my buddy back :cry1:

k bye!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Good thing mommy isn't fooled by Toby, she will keep you safe Kirby. Cool looking ball, looks like fun.


----------



## kirbyultra

July 20, 2009 - Toby loses his charms

Does this face look like it could hurt a fly?






Well, he can hurt a bunny 5 times his weight. He and Kirby have not been getting along, not at all. And he's been going a little nuts, so the hormones were definitely beginning to rage. I decided on Saturday morning for his health and to decrease the risk of him getting himself injured from all of his crazy stunts and also so that Kirby wouldn't decide he was the enemy, to get him fixed today: Monday, July 20, 2009.

Aaaaand the record comes to a screeeeching halt...!!!

........"Wait, what did you say mommy??? You're going to do _wot???_"





"Mommy am I getting my buddy back??!"





Yep, Saturday I made the appointment to go ahead and get Toby, my mere 17-18 week old bunny rabbit neutered.

"Oh no!" _*runs for it*_









Poor Toby. I was in a panic all weekend. Really stressed out, trying to learn as much as I could but I was a nervous wreck. No information I was reading would sink in. I couldn't complete any thoughts. I was just so nervous about the whole thing. I knew it had to be done one day, I just didn't think it would be so soon. I know I'd never really be ready for it. No matter when I made the appt for, it'd been about the same effect on me. It's like Toby knew. He was running away from me all weekend. He must have sensed my mood.

*bolt*





I made it out alive though. Thanks to all the wonderful members and mods here on RO, I got a lot of good info and moral support. And Toby was in good hands at the vet. My husband took a half day to take him in. He was in at 8:30am, done by noon, conscious by 1:30pmand came home at 6:30pm.

He's been eating, pooping, drinking and peeing. I've given him his first dose of Metacam for the pain (he got an injection at the office already for pain). He seems to be quite ok. It'll be a few days to get back to normal.

More pics of Sir Toby:










King Kirby says: "Now we can really be pals!"


----------



## kirbyultra

Oh my gosh, I was just looking at my old blogs and loooook at this baby face! I can't believe this was just TWO months ago! What a baby!


----------



## kherrmann3

How the heck did I miss this blog!? I've always thought your bunnies were adorable, but for some reason it never dawned on me to look for a blog! Eek! Such cute pictures! I hope Sir Toby isn't too mad at you for taking his "bits" away! I hope King Kirby and little Toby get along now!


----------



## kirbyultra

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> How the heck did I miss this blog!? I've always thought your bunnies were adorable, but for some reason it never dawned on me to look for a blog! Eek! Such cute pictures! I hope Sir Toby isn't too mad at you for taking his "bits" away! I hope King Kirby and little Toby get along now!



Hee hee, thanks Kelly! 

I sure do hope His Rabbit Highness and Sir Toby become friends after this soon too. I can tell Kirby is already less scared of Toby. He usually *sniff sniff* and then runs away. Today he stayed and sniffed more by the fence where Toby was lying.


----------



## kirbyultra

Whoa, I found another lookalike. This time, Toby!

http://3bunnies.org/ping_pong.htm

The ear color on PingPong looks lighter, Toby has a darker outline. But the face: brown spots around the eyes and the little spot on the side of the nose looks JUST like Toby! 

Crazy!


----------



## kherrmann3

Your bunnies have dopplegangers! :shock:


----------



## JadeIcing

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> Whoa, I found another lookalike. This time, Toby!
> 
> http://3bunnies.org/ping_pong.htm
> 
> The ear color on PingPong looks lighter, Toby has a darker outline. But the face: brown spots around the eyes and the little spot on the side of the nose looks JUST like Toby!
> 
> Crazy!


HEY! THAT IS MY RESCUE! Well the one I foster for. Ping Pong is a cutey I know him.


----------



## kirbyultra

Oh wow! What a small world! Too bad Ping Pong is not bondable. 

Believe it or not I had seriously considered naming my first rabbit that before I actually found my rabbit of choice (like when you daydream about what you'll name your kids one day). But Kirby didn't look like a playful Ping Pong (how terribly unregal!) so that's why I let that name go. When I got my second, I wanted a name that ended in -by so it didn't work out otherwise he might've been a Ping Pong!


----------



## kirbyultra

July 23, 2009 - Dad's birthday

I went out to have dinner with my mom, dad, brother and hubby for my dad's birthday today. Me and my dad have had a rough couple of years. He's done some pretty crappy stuff in the last few years that ordinarily would have torn a younger family apart. We were lucky to be more financially stable because my brother and I are all grown up at this point. But sometimes the things family members do can still hurt deeply. It's taken a lot of time, and will continue to take time, but we are slowly healing. Dinner was actually very enjoyable. I am glad that we did that.

I came home and took a shower before seeing my bunnies. We had a couple of steaks sizzling at the table for dinner, I'm sure I would have scared the daylights out of the bunnies coming home smelling of cow. 

They're so cute. They were sniffing each other and checking each other out. I got Toby the smaller Jolly ball as promised. He never does seem to be interested in the stuff I give to him, only the stuff I give to Kirby. Typical baby, likes his big brother's stuff  

Toby is doing EXTREMELY well after hsi neuter! I'm so relieved to see he's happy and healthy. He's too funny. He just plops on the floor all the time now. Probably just resting extra post-op.

Another crummy day at work, another crummy week gone by. I get paid well and that money goes towards making my bunnies happy so what can I say? I am a bunny slave.


----------



## kherrmann3

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> They're so cute. They were sniffing each other and checking each other out. I got Toby the smaller Jolly ball as promised. He never does seem to be interested in the stuff I give to him, only the stuff I give to Kirby. Typical baby, likes his big brother's stuff


My rabbits were the same way! I've had three pairs of rabbits now (only one was semi-bonded) and one of the rabbits in each pair were the same. Toby is my little baby, so he's been around while we've had three other rabbits. 

He got to meet Felice (nee Berry-Boo), our foster. He suddenly decided that he loved timothy and alfalfa hay when he started stealing it from her. Now he chows down timothy like nobody's business. Then, after Berry-Boo went to her forever home, Toby was lonely and we got Miss Emma McFluffybottoms. They bonded, but Toby was always more interested in the things that she had, even if they were the same. They unbonded, and Toby got the ever-living-crap beat out of him by her. We rehomed her after several unsuccessful attempts at rebonding. Now, we have Sammi. Toby wants to be by her, but she wants none of it, for now. I have caught him stealing her treats and toys from between the NIC grids, and I have caught her stealing his hay and lettuce.

In the end, I am just trying to make a point that rabbits are like children. Even if they have the same things, they always think that their big/little brother/sister has the better toy. Here's the main point of this reply: *Try putting the stuff that Toby is not intersted with into Kirby's cage. Let Kirby chin it to death, then give it back to Toby. He might be more interested in it.* Also, I try to rotate my bunnies' playthings on the first of the month. That way, they always have "new" toys!

Sorry, mini-rant in your blog.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

What a comical pair those two are. Great pictures by the way and that was nice of your hubby to take half a day off to take Toby to the vet.


----------



## kirbyultra

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> *kirbyultra wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> They're so cute. They were sniffing each other and checking each other out. I got Toby the smaller Jolly ball as promised. He never does seem to be interested in the stuff I give to him, only the stuff I give to Kirby. Typical baby, likes his big brother's stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the end, I am just trying to make a point that rabbits are like children. Even if they have the same things, they always think that their big/little brother/sister has the better toy. Here's the main point of this reply: *Try putting the stuff that Toby is not intersted with into Kirby's cage. Let Kirby chin it to death, then give it back to Toby. He might be more interested in it.* Also, I try to rotate my bunnies' playthings on the first of the month. That way, they always have "new" toys!
> 
> Sorry, mini-rant in your blog.
Click to expand...


Oh no, don't apologize, I really appreciate the advice. I'm willing to hear about other people's approaches to bonding because I have a strong feeling Kirby and Toby are going to be a difficult pair. I'll give Toby a while more before I start to do some switcheroos onhim and Kirby. I want to see what his neutral, normal behavior is like post-neuter so I can tell more clearly what's happening during the bonding process. Also want to give him some time to let the hormonal stuff fizzle out.

The switching toys and switching pens suggestions make a lot of sense. I'm sure switching pens would upset Kirby (he's _such_ a homebody) but maybe we can start with just the toys and things.


----------



## kirbyultra

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> What a comical pair those two are. Great pictures by the way and that was nice of your hubby to take half a day off to take Toby to the vet.


----------



## kirbyultra

July 25, 2009 - Stay tuned... I stayed up real late to get some good footage of Kirby! 

Kirby is usually soooo lazy. He, like many other buns, likes to frolick and play in the wee hours and I just can't stay up that late normally on the weekdays. I came home with a massive headache that basically took my body down completely by 8pm so I took a long nap. By midnight I was powered up and ready to bunny-game.

I got some video of Kirby flicking around his big long uppity ears, just running around rearranging his furnishings according to the mighty bunny-feng shui. And I got him to play with his new *jolly ball*. 

What I was really trying to do was get some good video of Kirby's increased grooming lately. *In the last 2-3 weeks Kirby's been scratching his ears a whole lot.* It worries me. I check his ears daily. Nothing visibly wrong. No scratches, no swelling, no ickyness inside or out. But he just roughly goes at the ears with his hind legs multiple times a night. He's also been shedding a *lot* so, maybe that has something to do with it but during his last significant molt in February he didn't do any passionate scratching of his ears at all. Of course when I pull out the camera he stopped scratching :XI ended up getting fun, playful videos instead.

It will take me a long, long time to upload all the videos to youtube but I'll get them up soon hopefully. For some reason the video is always brighter and more colorful on my camera screen than it is on my PC monitor and then dims down even more once I kick it to youtube. It really doesn't do my sweet Kirby justice. Makes his fur look so dull. He's a satin mix so his fur is slick and shiny looking in reality. I don't know, maybe I need a new camera. 

*How's Toby?* He's starting up his crazy bunny antics again. He is tamer in some ways. Before he never used to sit still for me to pet him. He sat still for me today. He still runs all over and without warning though. I guess that's just baby bun hyperactivity. He's never flatted out for me yet, but I think he'll come around to it one day. Kirby did, and now he loves to just become a bunny pancake when I pet him. 

Some more pictures! :dutch

Toby flops over for a snooze





Kirby and his jolly ball adventures














The mighty King Kirby commands you to bring his royal craisins


----------



## kherrmann3

Glad to help!  The only setback from trading stuff would be the marking problem. Keep a dustpan and some urine cleanup supplies nearby! 

:sweep:vacuum:

I love Kirby's markings! They look so much like my Toby's!  They both have the same little white smoosh on their faces! Plus the white chest and foot! :hearts: I won't spam up your blog with pictures of my guy, but here is a picture of him that shows off his markings pretty well. He just got done slaying the fearsome phone book, too. Doesn't he look proud? lol


----------



## kirbyultra

Ahh so cute! He's standing there like "I'm ready for my prize now" hehe! Phone book... I bet my Toby would enjoy that. Kirby would just eat the phonebook (staying true to his video game namesake). Maybe given something to destroy he'll stop trying to escape his pen!

Your Toby and my Kirby does have similar markings! What kind of bun is he?he looks 4 lbs-ish but with dwarfy ears. What a cutie. Btw I always wanted to say, I love your avatar -- how'd you score such a greatly positioned pic of the pair?  When you first got Sammi I thought "holy cow how'd she bond them so fast"? But I then read Sammi was still on the fence. But its cool that they didn't fight.


----------



## myheart

Oh gosh.... So much has been happening with your guys, and I've missed so much.... . I'll have to spend some time catching up on everyone's blogs when I get my laptop back. I am sneaking some time on the computer at work, and it is blocking all of the pictures. I really want to see all of the new photos of Kirby and Toby!! I'll have to post more about how cute they are in a few weeks...

myheart


----------



## kherrmann3

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> Your Toby and my Kirby does have similar markings! What kind of bun is he?he looks 4 lbs-ish but with dwarfy ears. What a cutie. Btw I always wanted to say, I love your avatar -- how'd you score such a greatly positioned pic of the pair?  When you first got Sammi I thought "holy cow how'd she bond them so fast"? But I then read Sammi was still on the fence. But its cool that they didn't fight.


Toby is a Netherland Dwarf, just big for his breed. He's about 3-3[sup]1/2[/sup] pounds. He's referred to as a big ugly buck (I beg to differ ). The picture of my avatar was just good timing. I had just plopped them into the tub for a date, and they were too confused to move. They were just trying to make sense of it all! lol


----------



## kirbyultra

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> Toby is a Netherland Dwarf, just big for his breed. He's about 3-3[suP]1/2[/suP] pounds. He's referred to as a big ugly buck (I beg to differ ). The picture of my avatar was just good timing. I had just plopped them into the tub for a date, and they were too confused to move. They were just trying to make sense of it all! lol


Toby's anything but and ugly buck! He's quite the lova bun!


----------



## kirbyultra

Kirby flicks his ears!
[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/cTX4L8Q_Hsk&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]

Kirby plays with his new Jolly Ball
[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/zsPRv9TJQVM&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]

Kirby jumps into the Jolly Ball
[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/dJTux6EHR5A&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]

:dutch


----------



## kirbyultra

July 26 - A rabbit slave loses her iPhone 

I lost my iPhone in a cab today. Didn't even realize it for a few hours. When I called my phone it went straight to voicemail. I had my phone fully charged this morning so it's not possible to even say it was out of battery. Someone definitely picked it up and turned it off. Jerkface!!!!

I don't even like Apple products. I only bought the iPhone because it has an awesome web camviewer app so I can watch my buns all day at work real time.  I spent another 600 buckeroos on the new iPhone 3G S because I am not eligible for upgrade pricing. 

When I realized I lost it I frantically went online changing all my passwords only to totally forget what I changed them to and spent the rest of the night trying to figure them out. 

The jerk who took my phone: I hope your dispicable act was worth it. Your hair will fall out, you'll fall on your face and buddy, what goes around comes around so if I were you I'd hold on tight to my wallet

at least the jerk didn't do anything malicious on my phone given how many passwords I stored in the apps. I am almost sure I have checked everything and changed all my passwords. I also set a pin on my new phone so you can't just unlock the screen and get total access anymore. 

I can't even believe someone would take my phone  it's so immoral. It's stealing, really  I could never take something so valuable to someone and not at least make a decent effort to find it's owner. All my email and contacts was on it - it would not have been hard to find me if the person wanted to but they turned my phone off (hence why I got voicemail when I dialed my number) so clearly there was no intention of returning it. ;( 

I just can't go through the day not seeing my bunnies. They keep me sane. I had to buy a new one. Apple Inc has taken a lot of money from me this year  

:dutch


----------



## kherrmann3

Aww, I'm sorry you lost your phone. It's not a good feeling! Luckily, I've always found mine, or had it returned. I can't believe they would just take the phone! I mean, it's not like it would be hard to find the owner (look in the numbers and call "home"). What a jerk!


----------



## kirbyultra

July 27, 2009 - Binkies Galore

Toby was being a rat today. he wouldn't stop chewing on the gate. I finally scooped him up and took him to bed. He explored a bit, dug at our blankets a bit... And then the bed binkies began. He jumped this way and that, threw his bunny bum around. There were straight up in the air binkies and bunny 500s. Sir Toby was certainly filled with bunny joy. But as soon as I grabbed my camera, he suddenly didn't know why he was there. He began digging and looking for hidden treasures again. No binkies were to be found on camera  what a bun!

Kirby has been shedding bigtime. Real bad in the last 24 hours. He seems to have a pattern of losing his soft furry fur first. Then another couple of weeks later he sheds the longer fur. He doesn't have any "course" furs but those would be the ones coming off this week. Furs everywhere. A few pets and my hand's just an animal of it's own. He seems a bit sad, but that's to be expected I guess, of a shedding bun. Poor baby. I am reducing his pellets to get him to eat more hay. Giving him a bit more greens and a papaya tablet to keep him happy. 

Toby is a lot of fun as a baby bun filled with energy and curiosity. But the love I get from Kirby... Well there's nothing quite like it. Toby will learn one day.  

:dutch


----------



## kherrmann3

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> ... as soon as I grabbed my camera, he suddenly didn't know why he was there. He began digging and looking for hidden treasures again. No binkies were to be found on camera  what a bun!


I've found that my rabbits know when the camera is "on" versus "off" and will only do their spectacular stunts while it is off. I figured out that they can see the recording light on the front of the camera while it is taking video. Plus, when you press the button to focus the camera (for photos), the light comes on while it's focusing. They see the light and freeze. My guy poses for cameras, though. I'll post that funny little story in my blog. 

I'm glad that your Toby is a little explosion of joy! That is, until _someone_ is watching with a camera!


----------



## kirbyultra

July 28, 2009 - Sir Toby discovers the Internet

"MOMMY! I found a website of our home!!!"






"What are these Kirby pics? No pictures of me? That's it! I'm outta here...."






"Sir Toby uses special camoflage...disappear into cyberspace..."


----------



## kirbyultra

*myheart wrote: *


> Oh gosh.... So much has been happening with your guys, and I've missed so much.... . I'll have to spend some time catching up on everyone's blogs when I get my laptop back. I am sneaking some time on the computer at work, and it is blocking all of the pictures. I really want to see all of the new photos of Kirby and Toby!! I'll have to post more about how cute they are in a few weeks...
> 
> myheart


myheart, can't wait till you're back! A lot has changed, but everyone's still healthy and happy. Hope to hear some updates on your Trio and Andy soon!


----------



## kirbyultra

July 28 still - quality time petting King Kirby

I was lying on the floor in his pen when he flopped over right next to my head. I got some funny flop shots of him. That's a dead bunny flop if I ever saw one. 












Kirby gets really flat for me :hearts:











I got a video of the little terror, Toby, attempting to nip at Kirby's tail! Waiting for it to upload...

:dutch


----------



## kherrmann3

That DBF of Kirby is priceless! Look at those wittle white wips!


----------



## kirbyultra

Hehe sometimes on video when the lighting isn't good, all you see moving onscreen are his white bunny lips lol


----------



## kirbyultra

July 29, 2009 - Sigh

Toby and I had a big big fight. He was a very naughty bun today. I am so sad. :bawl:


----------



## kherrmann3

Aww :hug: what happened? Did somebunny bite you?


----------



## kirbyultra

I took him out to the living room. He ran around, then we went to the kitchen. Everything was cool. Then he ran under the couch (non-bunny zone) and he wouldn't come out. I had a real tough come getting him back out and he just kept giving me a hard time. Ended up yelling at him. It was not a happy day. :cry1:

And look what he did to Kirby! You can just barely see it on the left but you can actually see the fear in Kirby's eyes before he hops off... he was so intent on it. I can't believe Toby got off the floor just to bite Kirby 

[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/jsq8bf5CThw&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]


----------



## kherrmann3

Aww, poor Kirby! Naughty Toby! Hormonal bunnies can be the worst to "control", or at least get along with. When we had our foster mini-rex, she was such a bad bun! Once she was spayed, she was like a totally different girl! She could (and would) get under our couch and we couldn't get her out. After awhile, I bought "the bunny stick", which is a yard stick that I use to shoo them out from under areas that I don't want them. It even has the words "the bunny stick" written on it in permanent markers! 

 Food for thought! lol


----------



## myheart

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> *myheart wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Oh gosh.... So much has been happening with your guys, and I've missed so much.... . I'll have to spend some time catching up on everyone's blogs when I get my laptop back. I am sneaking some time on the computer at work, and it is blocking all of the pictures. I really want to see all of the new photos of Kirby and Toby!! I'll have to post more about how cute they are in a few weeks...
> 
> myheart
> 
> 
> 
> myheart, can't wait till you're back! A lot has changed, but everyone's still healthy and happy. Hope to hear some updates on your Trio and Andy soon!
Click to expand...


Thanks for the good vibes. I have been able to keep caught up on a few blogs, but I don't spend as much time as I was able to with my laptop. My desktop is still running 98 and is so slow. I just don't have the patience anymore for slow electronics...

I love the new pics of Kirby all flattened out for you. His DBF just made my heart skip a beat because he looked so "dead".... Loved the video of Toby catching Kirby's tail. I know Toby is being naughty, but his attempts at naughtiness made me giggle. Your boys are just too cute. 

myheart


----------



## Wabbitdad12

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> And look what he did to Kirby! You can just barely see it on the left but you can actually see the fear in Kirby's eyes before he hops off... he was so intent on it. I can't believe Toby got off the floor just to bite Kirby


Toby had such a look of innocence on his face at the end, like what? I didn't do nuthin.


----------



## kirbyultra

Wabbitdad12 wrote:


> *kirbyultra wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> And look what he did to Kirby! You can just barely see it on the left but you can actually see the fear in Kirby's eyes before he hops off... he was so intent on it. I can't believe Toby got off the floor just to bite Kirby
> 
> 
> 
> Toby had such a look of innocence on his face at the end, like what? I didn't do nuthin.
Click to expand...


I know! It KILLS me! I don't know whether to be mad to laugh. But I then saw how scared Kirby was and I got mad at Toby...


----------



## kirbyultra

*myheart wrote: *


> I love the new pics of Kirby all flattened out for you. His DBF just made my heart skip a beat because he looked so "dead".... Loved the video of Toby catching Kirby's tail. I know Toby is being naughty, but his attempts at naughtiness made me giggle. Your boys are just too cute.
> 
> myheart


Yah, he nearly stopped my heart the first time he ever DBF'ed. It's all very sudden, and then the eyeballs are not quite oriented right and it just looks wrong. But it feels so right - for him


----------



## kherrmann3

Bunny eyes seem to bug out or roll when they do DBFs. Our old foster did them, and that was the only time you'd see the "whites" of her eyes.


----------



## kirbyultra

He rarely ever DBFs to be honest. He usually half-flops/loafs/chicken-mode. That's why I was beyond shocked when he flopped right next to me. He's really trusting me now and feels safe with me nearby. I took the pictures from such an odd position because I knew if I got up he'd un-flop and I'd miss my photo op. 

Kirby sometimes gets really, really scared (like when I am clipping his nails or when he's being terrorized by Toby during bonding sessions) and his eyes just bug out and you can see the whites of his eyes rivateeyesHe is truly an anxious bun. 

Kirby's definition of happiness is safety and security.

Toby's definition of happiness is jumping off high places and scaring the [email protected] out of mommy.:shame

What fur kids I have. ullhair:


----------



## kirbyultra

August 1, 2009 - Another Infirmiry post

I've finally worked up enough anxiety to post in the Infirmiry about Kirby's incessant scratching: http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=49091&forum_id=16

I'm worried about him but I don't want to overwork myself into thoughts of paranoia. ...It's just that I am almost certain Kirby never used to scratch his ear so darn much. I tried to get a video of him doing the crazy scratching but he wouldn't do it with the camera rolling. I sure hope it's not mites of any kind. Hope it's just from his furry shedding and my paranoia. 

It's good to keep a frequent bunny blog, actually. I can provide a pretty good timeline history of events for my buns. I was able to pretty easily pinpoint when Kirby last went to the vet, when I went on vacation, when he started to scratch just by reviewing my own blogs. Ah, sometimes I love technology.

:dutch


----------



## kherrmann3

If I remember correctly, you can find out if he has mites yourself. With dogs, you run the edge of a piece of paper against their fur (the wrong way) and see if you pick up any little critters. If the mites are big enough, you can see them on the white paper. (It's something like that)


----------



## kirbyultra

August 2, 2009 - Two Bunny Slaves Update the Nation's Safety Protocols

Here are the finished products:

#1 - Fencing in the PCs with wire linen shelves











Toby demonstrates bunny proof success:





#2 - Fencing in the power source of all my PCs cables and the room's floor lamp area which for some reason is the rabbit magnet of the room. I *had* to figure out a way to make this area inaccessible! Another linen shelf put vertically did the trick.

"Ma, I disapprove of this..."




"Me too, I disapprove..."





#3: Preventing bunnies from going far into the depths of the "under-couch". Cut up some "hardboard", drilled a few holes, and created an L shaped box construction with L brackets and cable ties. It's not too visible if you are standing up looking at the couch. There are lamp wires hidden inside the box now which used to run under the side table.




Here's a side angle view:





#4: this was a tough one. I was originally going to construct a similar box underneath the entertainment unit but it proved to be super hard to cut the hardboard into narrow enough strips. Plus the cables and wires back there are so thick that it's almost impossible to maneuver without significant lifting and re-arranging. So we did the next best thing. We just cheaped it and created a new "wall" with side panels to prevent bunnies from going in the sides behind the unit.

Here's what it looks like from the most visible corner view. No wires or cables are sticking out under the unit anymore, so I'm not too concerned with the bunnies going there. It's fairly shallow in depth so I won't have too much trouble getting them out if they do hang out under there.





Here's what it looks like from above the right side panel. 





Here's a view from the back, behind the TV. The green is the wall. You can see the hardboards creating a new wall right up against the unit. Pardon my dust 





Here's a view from the right side viewing the left panel way on the far side.


----------



## kherrmann3

Wow! The slaves have been busy in Kirby's Kingdom!  I hope it all works out for you!  One thing that I did behind our entertainment center (we have a lot of cords; TV, DVD, VHS, PS2, X-Box, GameCube, N64, phone, TV/Video splitter, etc.) was I "braided" cords together and labeled them. Nothing fancy, but I would take three or so cords that were going to the same area and braid them together so they weren't all over the place. Then, I would put little labels near the plugs. It tidied things up a bit, and I didn't have to worry so much about the rabbits doing damage. Sammi isn't much of a cord chewer, but Toby loves cords, but only seems to like nibbling on single, exposed cords. He has been in contact with the braided cords, but he merely sniffs them or chews the label instead. Maybe that would help with your computer desk problem. Then you would have less area to pen off!  I'm just chocked-full of ideas! 

(I love your choices of furniture, by the way!)


----------



## kirbyultra

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> Wow! The slaves have been busy in Kirby's Kingdom!  I hope it all works out for you!  One thing that I did behind our entertainment center (we have a lot of cords; TV, DVD, VHS, PS2, X-Box, GameCube, N64, phone, TV/Video splitter, etc.) was I "braided" cords together and labeled them. Nothing fancy, but I would take three or so cords that were going to the same area and braid them together so they weren't all over the place. Then, I would put little labels near the plugs. It tidied things up a bit, and I didn't have to worry so much about the rabbits doing damage. Sammi isn't much of a cord chewer, but Toby loves cords, but only seems to like nibbling on single, exposed cords. He has been in contact with the braided cords, but he merely sniffs them or chews the label instead. Maybe that would help with your computer desk problem. Then you would have less area to pen off!  I'm just chocked-full of ideas!
> 
> (I love your choices of furniture, by the way!)



Braiding! That is a really good idea. I should think about the next time we do a big overhaul of our electronics. We only moved here a bit over a year ago and my husband had alllll the electronic stuff all neatly done because we were planning on getting rabbits back then. Figured we'd get ahead on bunny proofing if we moved in neatly. Well that didn't work out because after we moved in we bought so much stuff that the wires just kept growing behind the entertainment unit h34r2But I would agree, labeling and making things more organized in a one-shot-deal would be more rewarding in the long run  

We probably won't live in Manhattan forever. It's very expensive and the space issue is going to become more prominent when we either have a child or I get another couple of buns LOL This is good to keep in mind for whenever we do bunny proof again. There is the bedroom to think about for now, though. That might be a good application!

Thanks on the furniture! Right after we got married, we wanted all this super expensive stuff from Bo Concept (http://boconcept.com/) but couldn't afford it. Luckily a few weeks after we started looking, Bo Concept had a massive warehouse sale where we got MOST of what we wanted at literally a small fraction of what it would have cost us retail. And the area carpet/rug is so huge for our space that it practically covers our entire living room space -- it was $700 at home depot, and then 2 weeks later when we were looking at it again they told us that the makers were having a sale where everything was 50% off - so we got it at littler over $300 (I don't know who did the math but I won't complain about paying less than 50%!). It was all a very cool stroke of luck in April 2008!


----------



## kherrmann3

Nice! Luxury... For LESS!


----------



## kirbyultra

August 3, 2009 - Setting the rabbits loose

I let Toby out and the first thing he does is try to break into Kirby's pen. Uh-uh, not happening. I shoo him outside and he has a blast. He is running all over the living room and dining room. I put his litter box out there and he visits it from time to time so I assume he is using it. No accidents on my rug yet lol No poos or pee anywhere there shouldn't be --- CROSS MY FINGERS!

Kirby is a total homebody. I let him out and he just peeks out, sees the door open and goes home. He's like "well, I could go out if I want to, but I don't so, meh." He doesn't really care. He just likes being in his own space. It's these two conflicting traits that makes me feel like the pair is doomed to be unbondable. One loooooves to explore and invade, the other likes to retreat and stay protected. 

I don't let them out at the same time. They have different out time but Toby definitely likes to run around more. I am just afraid that Toby will become so territorial of the entire apartment that Kirby will never make a comeback in rabbitdom. I don't know if that makes any sense. 

:dutch


----------



## kherrmann3

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> I put his litter box out there and he visits it from time to time so I assume he is using it.


Do you put hay in his litter box? That's how I get my bunnies to chill out in their litter box for extended periods of time. Plus, they don't have to run to their "bathroom". They can just munch and do it in one spot!



> Kirby is a total homebody. I let him out and he just peeks out, sees the door open and goes home.


My Toby does that, too. He never used to be that way when he was a single bun. I think it's a territory thing, in my case. He doesn't like to leave his lair because he's afraid that other rabbits will come in and take his stuff (oh, no! Not the little hay ball with the bell in it!) *rolls eyes*

Your two are just so flippin' adorable! I want to snorgle Kirby! :hearts:


----------



## kirbyultra

LOL "snorgle" -- that's an excellent word! I want to too, but Kirby won't approve  He prefers for me to fulfill his every demand from afar unless his demand is to pet him 2000 times


----------



## kirbyultra

August 4, 2009 - Anxiety

I am having such a bad week at work. Day after day of crushing pressure and dissatisfaction on the job... I just don't know how long I can keep doing this. It's been horrible for months but I am literally getting tired. I don't know how or when but I just feel like one day I'll just lose my mind. I don't know what else to do right now. This job has turned me off the tech field for all eternity. I don't know what else I can do. I am not really good at anything else. 

My husband says I should study to be a vet. I don't know. I have never considered medicine for any field. I just love my bunnies so much and they're all that keeps me getting up in the morning (King Kirby demands breakfast promptly!) I really have no idea what to do even if I did want a career change. The job market sucks so much right now and I have my own mortgage in addition to my husband's own which is for the place where we live. I pay a big half of the mortgage for the home where mb parents live and there is no way they can afford it without my income. 

Being a slave really sucks. Next life I'm going to strive to be a rabbit  my friend said something hilarious the other day: being an animal is awesome. You just eat, sleep, poop and have casual sex all your life LOL

:dutch


----------



## kirbyultra

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> Do you put hay in his litter box?


I sure do! I put hay in Kirby's box and Toby's box but Kirby has a hay basket as well because he has more space. Toby doesn't have any issues with hay in his litter box, but he does pee on it so I have to give him a new handful twice a day. That's how I got him to be litter trained. He is a very clean bun, actually. He was getting crazy when the hormones kicked in but since his neuter he's been like 99.9% going in the box.

He even goes and makes a rest stop in the box when he is out in the living room, but I bring his box out with him because I'm sure he "knows his way home" yet from the living room to the rabbit kingdom.

I've seen pix of buns konked out in their litter boxes before but my buns aren't like that. Shrug! I think I like it better if they just used it and skedaddle anyways.


----------



## kirbyultra

August 5, 2009 - Why do rabbits do this?

Of all the square footage I have just given to the bun, where does Toby decide is going to be "the spot"? In the corner, behind the ottoman, underneath my side table. Geez, could you pick a more inconvenient spot?!






And also, introducing:

My new deflatable and inflatable bun! 

My goodness. He discovered he could do this and then wouldn't stop going in and out. I am definitely gonna need to get myself a "bunny stick" to poke him outta there when necessary...
[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/TfNiWZfRsGU&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]

*Royal Update*: Kriby has been doing very well. He is either scratching less or I am spending less time with him than I was last week. Probably the latter because it's been so busy at work. Anyway he goes to the vet tomorrow for a check of his itchy ears. I hope it's not mites or something terrible. He is shedding like a monster. 2 pats on his back and I've got myself a whole new rabbit in my palm. :shock:He's eating a ton of hay so his poops have been more plentiful than ever before. They are all quite round and beautiful. Some are stringy, but I'm so glad he is working it out of himself bigtime. :biggrin2:

:dutch... whoa how'd I get to page 8 already?


----------



## kirbyultra

August 6, 2009 - All is Well

Kirby's vet visit went totally great. The vet said he is in perfect health, he has the cleanest ears she's ever seen and he's probably just scratching his ears extra lots because he's shedding like a little monster. He's eating well, pooping even better. Can't complain about that diagnosis!:biggrin2: They even trimmed his bunny nails, whee! I was totally dreading doing them myself.The only thing is he was sofreaked out at the vet's office, even more than usual. There was fur flying everywhere. He's just totally blargh now. I'm getting Ye Olde Bunny Butt Treatment. He wouldn't accept my Craisin covered apologies. I'm really in for it. :expressionless

Update on bunny weight:

Kirby, despite my lowering his pellet intake due to shedding has still gotten fatter - 5.8lbs. Sheesh.

Toby, as of afew weeks ago at his neuter, was 2.6lbs. 

Schweet, my bunny investments have appreciated. :biggrin2:


----------



## kherrmann3

I love it when the vet trims their nails. It takes the pressure off of you for a month or so! I also have my vet clean out his scent glands... h34r2


----------



## kirbyultra

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> I love it when the vet trims their nails. It takes the pressure off of you for a month or so! I also have my vet clean out his scent glands... h34r2



Kirby is a spotless creature. He takes real good care of his scent glands on his own. I sniff him up all the time (is that weird?!)

Toby has been smelling pretty, pretty funky. But only around the bum. I think because of his neuter he's been avoiding rummaging the area because of pain. But he looks pretty good. No swelling, no bleeding. His recovery is going as far as I can physically see. He's still been an awful bunny in terms of being Kirby's neighbor. I let him out yesterday and the first thing he did was nip at Kirby's nose    Kirby's nosey fur got plucked and Toby nommed it    He was very naughty so I punished him by trimming his nails LOL He's had pretty long nails and they're tiny and sharp. In the last few days since I bunny proofed the apt, he's been allowed out and playing tic-tac-toe on my arms. :twitch:Well, he's better now. All trimmed!


----------



## kirbyultra

After having his nails trimmed, Toby had been very well behaved believe it or not. He is learning a lot about how to be a good servant to King Kirby. 

Toby understands a lot. I told him to "go home" and he scampered back into his pen from the living room last night after having hours out and about. When he hasn't had enough fun time though he doesn't budge. He does the funniest bunny 500s around me in the living room, I gotta get a video of it. I'd literally be watching tv and I'd see a rabbit zipping past me over and over and over. 

I've taken some random photos of them and their livig spaces to show my mom. I'll upload them soon to share! She saw Toby when he was just a tiny snowball with ears. She doesn't believe me when I tell her he is 2/3 Kirby's size in length.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ

I am glad they seem to be ok. How are you doing and such. I had not checked in for about a week I love your furniture in the video.


----------



## kirbyultra

August 11, 2009 - A Tour of Rabbit Nation

Mrs. PBJ* wrote: *


> I am glad they seem to be ok. How are you doing and such. I had not checked in for about a week I love your furniture in the video.


Thanks! I am doing better... the week has gotten better. I'm able to sit down and update my blog with pix. It makes me happy 
_______________________________________
On to the main event:

Sir Toby's Digs (and bum)





King Kirby's Courtyard (and King Kirby himself, looking over the land)





Sir Toby inspects the road from the slave village





Color mats that lead to my living room





Neighbors





:dutch


----------



## kherrmann3

Follow the Yellow Brick Ro... Err... I mean, follow the Rainbow Foam Road! 






Very colorful decor!  I love Sir Toby's bunny bum picture.  I don't know why bunny bums are so cute. I don't think there are many other animals that make people WANT to look at their bum, and even less bums that are considered "cute". Maybe it's the roundness, followed by a puff of a tail! :biggrin2:

Plus, I love your description of baby Toby: "a tiny snowball with ears"! They grow up so fast! :cry1:


----------



## Becca

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> :dutch


:shock: so so so cute!!!!!!!!!

omg! I iz on my way to steal your gorgeous bunnsters :inlove:


----------



## kirbyultra

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> Very colorful decor!  I love Sir Toby's bunny bum picture.  I don't know why bunny bums are so cute. I don't think there are many other animals that make people WANT to look at their bum, and even less bums that are considered "cute". Maybe it's the roundness, followed by a puff of a tail! :biggrin2:


Yeah, bunny bums ARE adorable. Toby gives the *best* bum shots because he's always on the go. Kirby doesn't offer his bum to my camera very often. He only wants me to take pix of his left side. That must be his "good" side. 

kherrmann3* wrote: *


> Plus, I love your description of baby Toby: "a tiny snowball with ears"! They grow up so fast! :cry1:


My vet said that Toby was so cute when he was a baby and I brought him in for a checkup. Then he came in for his neuter 2 months later and he, and I quote, "became a rabbit". LOL I was like, "hey, he's still pretty cute.... right?" :twitch:

Becca*wrote: *


> :shock: so so so cute!!!!!!!!!
> 
> omg! I iz on my way to steal your gorgeous bunnsters


....NooooooOOOoOoooz... h34r2


----------



## kirbyultra

August 14, 2009 - A very busy bunny

I bought Toby a grass mat from Busy Bunny thinking he would enjoy laying on it in the summer. Well he doesn't. He enjoys tearing it up bit by bit, corner by corner. He just goes nuts on it for hours. $4 well spent. Instead of chewing on the metal bars of his pen, he now chews on a grass mat. Sounds like a good trade. 

Picture of this will come... 

:dutch


----------



## Becca

^ aaaw lol!

Can't wait for pictures
At least it stops him from chewing on his bars!


----------



## kherrmann3

Those grass mats have been lifesavers in the past for me! It has stopped me from strangling a certain somebun *cough* Toby *cough* Corn mats are good, too. They are a bit messy, but worth the cleanup. Have you ever given Kirby or Toby an old phone book to play with? It could stain Toby's fur, but Kirby's should be OK. Shred-able fun!  Also, Toby might like those woven grass balls that they make. I don't know if Busy Bunny makes them, but a few places do (I order mine online, but I've seen them in many stores, too). They are woven grass with a bell in the middle. Wicker balls work well, too!  Glad to know that your little goodies have kept the bunners quiet!


----------



## kirbyultra

Becca* wrote: *


> ^ aaaw lol!
> 
> Can't wait for pictures
> At least it stops him from chewing on his bars!


They're coming - soon! Been so busy all weekend and anticipate work related ugliness the next 2 nights so maybe Wednesday? I do have a lot of pix I want to get off my camera, but I also have to start baking a ton of things for Kirby's birthday party! 
kherrmann3*wrote: *


> Those grass mats have been lifesavers in the past for me! It has stopped me from strangling a certain somebun *cough* Toby *cough* Corn mats are good, too. They are a bit messy, but worth the cleanup. Have you ever given Kirby or Toby an old phone book to play with? It could stain Toby's fur, but Kirby's should be OK. Shred-able fun!  Also, Toby might like those woven grass balls that they make. I don't know if Busy Bunny makes them, but a few places do (I order mine online, but I've seen them in many stores, too). They are woven grass with a bell in the middle. Wicker balls work well, too!  Glad to know that your little goodies have kept the bunners quiet!



I do have one of those grass balls! But weirdly enough nobun really finds them interesting. Kirby doesn't care for stuff like telephone books, but he loves to chew on the concrete tube thingy I got from Home Depot. He LOVES cardboard. It's weird. He could go to town on a box for weeks. Toby's sniffed at it but you're right, it does make his paws dirty so I took it away and gave him a toilet paper roll. He doesn't "get it". lol

Toby is still going on about the grass mat. It's half torn up now lol He still chews on the bars when he wants to go out Oh, and he really only wants to chew Kirby's willow tent. He has his own but he doesn't care to chew it at all. He just sits under it.


----------



## kirbyultra

August 1, 2009 - Kirby's Birthday Coming Soon!

I'm looking for Rabbit-Friendly recipes to give as treats for my sweeties. Anyone have ideas to share? 

I'm having a human birthday party for my favorite bun too. Cross Post: http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=49694&forum_id=1

:dutch


----------



## Mrs. PBJ

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> August 1, 2009 - Kirby's Birthday Coming Soon!
> 
> I'm looking for Rabbit-Friendly recipes to give as treats for my sweeties. Anyone have ideas to share?
> 
> I'm having a human birthday party for my favorite bun too. Cross Post: http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=49694&forum_id=1
> 
> :dutch


Hey I am not sure of any treats but give him a huge hug for me. And a huge happy birthday. Storms says could you pass a treat this way:biggrin2:


----------



## kirbyultra

Thanks Kat. Kirby loves kisses but not so much hugs  I will be sure to give him extra.

I have been crazy busy this week and some of last week. I haven't had time to read the forum as much as I'd like. I opened up to the infirmiry and saw so many threads with "RIP" and it made me so sad. I have missed so much. Poor bunnies and their slaves. It made me feel so thankful that my two are happy and healthy. Kirby is turning 3 and I can't help but fear time because he gets older everyday. I cherish every moment I have with my sweet potato Kirby. He is my heart. He seemed happy this morning. In fact since his shedding has started to wind down he's been much more active and happy. 

I wish everyone and everybun happiness and health. Take the time as Peg (Tinysmom) has said over and over again, to enjoy the moments with your bunnies. Take pictures and blog about them so you can always look back and see how wonderful they are. 

:dutch


----------



## kirbyultra

August 20, 2009 - Kirby turns 3

Today is Kirby's birthday!! He greeted me by being naughty!!! He's never done this before: he peed in his condo! Oh my god I was so upset but I couldn't be mad at him. He's the birthday bun  he must have known he'd get away with it. I had to clean the dried puddle and all the floors where it... Trailed. 

8 hours ago I discovered Toby had peed the floor and stained the mat  I was beyond pissed with him. In less than 24 hrs they've both peed and it's a bit abnormal as neither of them usually do this. Toby is young but he's neat. They are both neutered. I just don't know why. Ahhh *tears hair out*!!!

I hope for a quiet day at work so I can go home and make bunny treats and round one of baked treats for the humans (party Saturday). I want to spend more time petting Kirby too.


----------



## JadeIcing

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## myheart

arty:Happy Birthday Kirby!!! arty:

Hope you get all of the extra treats and cuddles you want on your special day!!!

myheart


----------



## kherrmann3

Happy Birthday, Kirby! Go get those extra cuddles from Mama!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Happy belated birthday Kirby!


----------



## BethM

Happy belated birthday, Kirby!!
Hope it was a great one!


----------



## kirbyultra

August 25, 2009 - :heartskirby'z blogz vol. 8

hiiiiiiii everyone! it's me, kirby. thanks for the birthday wishes everyone! i had such a good time. mommy came to pet me wots on my birthday. i got so excited i did something very unroyal. i peed in my castle. :shock:well, mommy didn't like it. but she pet me anyway and cleaned it all up. i felt a little bad for her. 

i got lots of nomz and cranberry goodies! mommy kissed meso much. and my favorite is petting, i got wotz of that too!et:even toby has been nicer to me. i'm still shedding which is the pits but national kirby day was good anyway. the other day mommy picked me up and brushed wotz of fur off. it was bothersome but at least she got it off of me. she even hugged me afterwards and i was ok with that. 

toby has been pretty calm lately, he's quieter. maybe he is changing. he keeps getting bigger?! and his spotty furz is getting darker. mommy and daddy yell at him less now. but they are spending a lot of time with him. i am starting to get a wittle jealous anic:but mommy always tells me she loves me the most. i guess that is ok.....

mommy had a party the other day too. wotz of hoomins came and there was a tiny hoomin too. a "baby". i don't like them. my last mommy came home with one and then next thing you know i went to a shelter. i hope my mommy isn't going to give me away. i love her a wot now. she makes me feel good. i hope she doesn't make me go away... :tears2:

daddy is going on a trip soon. daddy bought mommy some flowers. something about an anniwersary. what is that? i thought national kirby day was the biggest celebration... :?

k mommy will put some pictures up soon. bye!


----------



## kherrmann3

Aww, Kirby! Momma still loves you the "mostest"!  

Helen, what kind of brush do you have for the bunnies? My Toby is molting right now (it feels like he just got done molting from spring/summer), and I have a "Shed-Ender" that works wonders. I've heard the "Furminator" is better, but the same concept. The "Zoom-Groom", or other similar grooming mitts, work with the extra, loose hairs, too! Maybe Kirby can get back to his fabulous, non-molty self!  Good luck, little guy!


----------



## kirbyultra

kherrmann3 wrote:


> Aww, Kirby! Momma still loves you the "mostest"!
> 
> Helen, what kind of brush do you have for the bunnies? My Toby is molting right now (it feels like he just got done molting from spring/summer), and I have a "Shed-Ender" that works wonders. I've heard the "Furminator" is better, but the same concept. The "Zoom-Groom", or other similar grooming mitts, work with the extra, loose hairs, too! Maybe Kirby can get back to his fabulous, non-molty self!  Good luck, little guy!



I use a thing called the Fur Buster which works really well on Kirby. Toby has baby fur so Ihaven't groomed him much at all but I think he may start his first shed real soon. He's starting to get pretty furry! I have the zoom groom too but I don't find it useful on Kirby so far. His fur is much too straight and slick. I hardly groom him at all. Maybe 2-4 times a month. Little bit more when he's molting, lots more close petting to manually brush fur off with my hands. He doesn't like being held so I let him take care if his business himself as much as possibly  he is starting to be normal again. The new coat is gorgeous  but with Toby not far behind in his fur cycle I'm pretty sure they're going to tag team molt to keep the slaves busy all year long. 

I hear some buns blow a coat in days and grow it all back somewhat uniformly. Doesn't look like either of mine do that. Kirby has molted twice and it would go on for weeeeeeeeks. It seems like they just finish one molt before heading into the next! Is that normal?


----------



## kherrmann3

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> He's starting to get pretty furry!


Just wait until it gets cold out! He's going to look like a white toupee gone bad! 



> It seems like they just finish one molt before heading into the next! Is that normal?


My Toby has four molts a year. He has terrible ones in Spring and Autumn, and he has two little ones; one in Summer, the other in Winter. The Autumn one is the worst, by far. You would think the Spring one would be the worst, because they're shedding their Winter coat, but you'd be wrong. Summer coats seem much worse (at least in this neck of the woods!). 

I find that if I help Toby groom himself (he seems to have a hard time reaching his back and bum), he gets over his molts faster and is back to his silky, fluffy self. I brush his back for him and get huge clumps of fur off, then he has to groom his sides and tummy himself. If he gets "cactus-butt", I will sit and pluck the fur off of him until he looks a little smoother. 

One thing I've done in the past that worked OK was I used my normal hairbrush to help with picking up the stray, fluffy hairs (that like to fly in the air and attack human eyes and noses). I would brush my own, dry hair with those plastic-bristled "boar's hair" brushes (the cheap-o ones from Wal*Mart or similar stores?) and then gently comb over the bunny. The static from the crappy bristles picks up those small, fluffy hairs and gets them off of the bunny, and keeps them away from your face.

Molting season is bad here, too. Toby sheds about 10x as much as Sammi, so we have little gray Toby hairs everywhere. I just choose not to wear black clothes during that season (gray shows up on black extraordinarily well)!

Ending small novel now.


----------



## kirbyultra

August 31, 2009

Today is my "other" wedding anniversary - we had our reception on this day last year.  my DH is unfortunately not with me today. He went to visit his parents. Long story, but I am ok with it. Distance makes the heart grow fonder. He ordered me flowers that FTD.com messed up and delivered last week by accident so they are delivering again today lol he was mad because it was supposed to be a surprise and they messed it up.

Kirby is out and about much more lately, because he is beautiful again and done shedding his fur. It's hilarious to seehim hoppity hopping after a month long depression and lockin himself in his condo. As if to say 'go away! I'm hideous! Don't look at me!' Kirby is gorgeous and handsome as ever. Makes me want to snuggle him all up!!!  Toby is sorta shedding but I can't be sure if he's molting still. There are fuzz balls but not like the degree of tumbleweed style furries that Kirby creates in the rabbit nation when he molts. I may try that comb trick... Because seriously, the attack fur that floats around is sometimes too much!

This weekend was odd. It made me realize why I've been feeling so lost in my life the past 2 weeks... I realized that my parents are not only fallible but their lives are even more messed up than mine and lots of people I know. These people who put up the mirage that they had it all together.... actually are one straw away from breaking the proverbial camel's back. It's strange to find out your parents are fragile. Very strange. It pokes holes in your values and beliefs.... Feeling very confused


----------



## kherrmann3

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> Kirby is out and about much more lately, because he is beautiful again and done shedding his fur. It's hilarious to see him hoppity hopping after a month long depression and lockin himself in his condo. As if to say 'go away! I'm hideous! Don't look at me!'


Aww, poor Kirby. He was probably in the "Phantom of the Opera" mode. He was just hiding and pretending to play spooky music on an invisible pipe organ hidden in the rabbit nation. 

I'm sorry to hear about the stuff with your parents. It's harder when they get older (and probably more frustrating). I hope everything turns out OK! :hug:


----------



## myheart

I noticed Patrick was feeling out of sorts yesterday.... Then I noticed the shedding-line across his shoulders. I was out of bene-bac, so I gave him some simethicone for his tummy. I think it perked him up a little by later that afternoon. 

I think Patrick made a full recovery by this morning because I was treated to many circles from my little man.Nothing like being the center of somebunny's world, even if it only for a minute or two. 

Sometimes it is good to read posts other make so that when we notice our own bunners feeling out of sorts, it make the lightbulb go on with a "D'oh!! Why didn't I think of that!!!" Glad to know that Patch isn't the only one suffering the shedding-blues....

I agree about parents also. It is difficult to see them and all of a sudden come to realizations that they have become so much older than you remember, and they start letting their guard down about personal stuff. We just have to remember they are human...

myheart


----------



## kirbyultra

*myheart wrote: *


> Nothing like being the center of somebunny's world, even if it only for a minute or two.
> 
> Sometimes it is good to read posts other make so that when we notice our own bunners feeling out of sorts, it make the lightbulb go on with a "D'oh!! Why didn't I think of that!!!" Glad to know that Patch isn't the only one suffering the shedding-blues....
> 
> I agree about parents also. It is difficult to see them and all of a sudden come to realizations that they have become so much older than you remember, and they start letting their guard down about personal stuff. We just have to remember they are human...
> 
> myheart


 It feels the *best* to be the center of somebunny's world. My heart dances when Kirby gives me his handsome "look".

Parents... yeah, it's suddenly shocking to see them as regular humans who can make monumental mistakes...


----------



## kirbyultra

I've been pretty bad about getting those pictures up. I will get them uploaded soon! Maybe tomorrow. I've been so busy and haven't had a chance to go on the computer. I've been reading and replying to forum threads using just my iPhone. My grammar and spelling must have been horrid for the last 2 weeks!

Quick update: I do believe Toby is shedding for the first time. He's going into his 6th month of life and would be shedding his baby fur. He's so cutesy. His baby fur is *so fuzzy*... the type that get into your nostril and takes the next 8 hours to sneeze it out. h34r2But I love him anyways. He's getting tamer and more well behaved by the day. 

I am a bit worried about him ingesting too much fur as it's his first time. The good thing is Toby will eat anything and everything I give him so I will just have to keep his hay replenished as often as possible. I considered giving him some extra fiber like canned pumpkin but he's never had it and I think it might not be a good time to introduce something new. He's been introduced to veggies lately and I don't want to overload him. He loves his veggies and eats them all up. He's a very good eater and very, very active. If he was getting into any gut issues I'd know right away at least. But I love to spend all my time with the two of them so I am keeping a close eye. He's currently relaxing, flopped over. He spent a long time out and about today 

:dutch


----------



## kherrmann3

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> *myheart wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> I agree about parents also. It is difficult to see them and all of a sudden come to realizations that they have become so much older than you remember, and they start letting their guard down about personal stuff. We just have to remember they are human...
> 
> 
> 
> Parents... yeah, it's suddenly shocking to see them as regular humans who can make monumental mistakes...
Click to expand...

It's harder as they get older. Working at a nursing home, I see the extremes of aging. Since I work on the dementia unit, there are some pretty extreme cases of "adults at their worst". They can make horrible decisions (such as to kick another resident). It's hard to step back and remind yourself that they are your elders, not children. Some people just seem to make more childish mistakes as they get older (this holds true to the people downstairs on the rehab. floor (no dementia)). It may be hard, but sometimes, you just need to sit back and let them make their own mistakes (as they did for you when you were younger). 

:hug:
*
kirbyultra wrote: *


> His baby fur is *so fuzzy*... the type that get into your nostril and takes the next 8 hours to sneeze it out.


My guy's fur is still like that. He doesn't really have the pokey "guard" hairs that other bunnies do. It's like he's all undercoat. I swear, I can be on the opposite side of the apartment, and a bunny fluff will do a kamikaze attack into my nose. He won't even be out for scamper-time, and there are no fans on! How the heck do they do that? Teleport fluff?



> I considered giving him some extra fiber like canned pumpkin but he's never had it and I think it might not be a good time to introduce something new. He's been introduced to veggies lately and I don't want to overload him. He loves his veggies and eats them all up. He's a very good eater and very, very active.


If you want to introduce canned pumpkin, I don't see why not! Bunnies around 6 months or older should be OK with it.  My old foster Felice (nee Berry-Boo) was introduced to pumpkin when she was 5-6 months old. We never knew her exact birthday, but she was probably 5-6 months old by the time we gave her some. She gobbled everything down that we gave her. I don't know if Mini-Rex just have a stomach'o'steel, but nothing phased her. I would just start with less than a teaspoon to start, though. Good luck with Mr. Sheddy-Pants!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I am glad Kirby day was a success. 

Sorry to hear about your parents, I hope things smooth out.


----------



## kirbyultra

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> It's harder as they get older. Working at a nursing home, I see the extremes of aging. Since I work on the dementia unit, there are some pretty extreme cases of "adults at their worst". They can make horrible decisions (such as to kick another resident). It's hard to step back and remind yourself that they are your elders, not children. Some people just seem to make more childish mistakes as they get older (this holds true to the people downstairs on the rehab. floor (no dementia)). It may be hard, but sometimes, you just need to sit back and let them make their own mistakes (as they did for you when you were younger).
> 
> :hug:
> My guy's fur is still like that. He doesn't really have the pokey "guard" hairs that other bunnies do. It's like he's all undercoat. I swear, I can be on the opposite side of the apartment, and a bunny fluff will do a kamikaze attack into my nose. He won't even be out for scamper-time, and there are no fans on! How the heck do they do that? Teleport fluff?
> 
> I don't know if Mini-Rex just have a stomach'o'steel, but nothing phased her. I would just start with less than a teaspoon to start, though. Good luck with Mr. Sheddy-Pants!



Hee hee! Teleporting fluff... I have encountered many of those. One just flew by my monitor... I couldn't grab it. As soon as I try, it poofs away. 

Toby is a mini rex/dwarf mix. I fed him a bit of pumpkin. It took him 2 tries to really like it but now he gobbles it up. His poops have been nice and shiny, looks moist. I think that is good  No extra cecals or anything on either bunny so I think they are ok. Whoo hoo!

Yes, the parent thing... you make some very good points. I suppose if they could put up with so many years of my stuff I can put up with their stuff. It's a matter of adjustment. You're right, sometimes it's like they are going backwards and becoming children. But they have the intelligence to demand respect. It's all very new to me. I just have to take it slowly and learn to accept.


----------



## kirbyultra

September 3, 2009 - A photo update!

"Kirby Bites": little fudgey chocolate cookies I made on National Kirby Day (not for bunnies! for slaves only)





Kirby bites his willow tent, his favorite solitary pasttime:





Looka those lips!









Other baked goods of National Kirby Day (not for bunnies!):

Red Velvet cupcakes: 




Cheesecake




Magic Bars: Walnut, chocolate chips, shredded coconut, condensed milk and graham cracker crust




Cherry marshmallow pie and "Toby Bites" (little white cookies with chopped nuts) too!





King Kirby eats his salad:










Peekaboo!





King Kirby noms some hay:











[align=center]*A Rabbit Nation PlaytimeStory*[/align]
Kirby: "Hey what are you doing here?"





Toby: "I think you smell funny"





Kirby: "So do you..."





Kirby: "Mommyyyyy!!!!!! Toby is trying to break in again!!!!
Toby: "no I wuzn't..."





Toby: "I wuzn't! for realz!"





Kirby: "My foot for realz! Maaaaaa!"





Kirby: "Are you really not leaving?"
Toby: "I wuzn't planning on it..."





Kirby: "Mommy, Toby is picking on me again!"





Kirby: "I'm going home!"



.

Toby: "What did I do? DO I really smell?"
*goes home*





Toby's busy bunny grass mat: Before.





Toby's busy bunny grass mat: After





:dutch


----------



## kherrmann3

Those pictures are adorable! Your bunnies looked like they were acting like two children stuck in the backseat of a car on a road trip in those pictures (and bun-Mom at the wheel, gritting her teeth) lol. 

Kirby: "MoOom! He's touching me!"
Toby: "Was not!"



That picture of Kirby sitting by his salad made me laugh. You post all of those pictures of yummy foods, then show him with a salad. It just caught me as silly.


----------



## kirbyultra

But but he loves salad.... LOL.

They act pretty much like kids in the backseat, trust me. Toby tests my patience daily  poor Kirby just has a sad, annoyed face. I thought the playtime pics were great to script out because Kirby has very expressive eyes. I don't know if it's a bun mom thing but I can tell how he is feeling by his face. I know he's a rabbit but with him, I just know.


----------



## kherrmann3

I'm like that with my Toby.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> Send to Indiana!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Send to Indiana minus the coconut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SEND TO INDIANA!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shouldn't a King be eating his meals off of a silver platter?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Send to Indiana!


----------



## kherrmann3

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> *kirbyultra wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Send to Wisconsin WITH the coconut!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Send to Wisconsin! Oh, I'll take a side-order of Toby cuteness, too, please!
Click to expand...


----------



## kirbyultra

Dave, Kelly... *:laugh:*

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> *Wabbitdad12 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *kirbyultra wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Send to Wisconsin WITH the coconut!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Send to Wisconsin! Oh, I'll take a side-order of Toby cuteness, too, please!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

King Kirby and hisfaithful servant Sir Tobiascannot make voyages that far west! The royal foot stomps would simply be unbearable! :bunnydance:


----------



## kirbyultra

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> *kirbyultra wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Shouldn't a King be eating his meals off of a silver platter? - The forgiving king realizes the state of the nation's economy could be better. He demands satisfaction through other means such as the royal massage...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Send to Indiana! - never! :duel
Click to expand...


----------



## SOOOSKA

Helen, who was invited to National Kirby Day? Those goodies look scrumptious. I think you should have put out an Invitation to most of RO. I would have been the first to reply.

Your Bunnies are adorable, I was laughing at all your captions. You are very good at coming up with the right caption for each picture.

I look forward to many more pictures of your Babies.

Susan


----------



## Wabbitdad12

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> *Wabbitdad12 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *kirbyultra wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Shouldn't a King be eating his meals off of a silver platter? - The forgiving king realizes the state of the nation's economy could be better. He demands satisfaction through other means such as the royal massage...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Send to Indiana! - never! :duel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



Aww rats!


----------



## JadeIcing

Usually I just read blogs while at work and reply when I get home, this time couldn't! The last pictures and caption were just awesome!


----------



## kirbyultra

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Usually I just read blogs while at work and reply when I get home, this time couldn't! The last pictures and caption were just awesome!


:biggrin2:thanks


----------



## kirbyultra

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Helen, who was invited to National Kirby Day? Those goodies look scrumptious. I think you should have put out an Invitation to most of RO. I would have been the first to reply.
> 
> Your Bunnies are adorable, I was laughing at all your captions. You are very good at coming up with the right caption for each picture.
> 
> I look forward to many more pictures of your Babies.
> 
> Susan


Susan,

I cannot invite RO members because the population of Rabbit Nation may come up short after the party's over... h34r2

It was a gathering of some friends. And one of my friends brought her 10 month old toddler. He found Toby running around the living room to be about the funniest thing on earth and Toby found the mini slave pretty interesting as well. How funny to watch the two react to one another


----------



## kirbyultra

September 7, 2009 - Bonus pictures

Happy Labor Day! 

Toby noms pumpkin:




[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/H52U3X9lTPU&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]

King Kirby shows off his bun tail. Looka that sweet face and bubbly eyes. That's the look that makes me melt.





:dutch


----------



## kherrmann3

It looks like he melted, too!


----------



## kirbyultra

He melts after some fabulous petting and when he is full and content. Fills me with happiness to see him like this


----------



## kirbyultra

September 9, 2009 - Sir Toby's 30 minute meals

First you season up the bun. As you can see here, Sir Toby has marinatedhis own nose with pumpkin. Staining is not required but it is recommended.






Then you just grill your bun. Shown here is Sir Toby halfway done. Look at those grill marks. Just need a flip and you are done!





Toby: "mommy how come Kirby gets a royal playtime story and I get 30 minute meals featuring myself as the meal?"





Sometimes, Toby, you just have to accept that the King trumps all.

Poor kid.

:dutch


----------



## kherrmann3

Aww, poor Toby! I love the picture of him with his ears missing. Bunnies look so cute without ears (when flattened back against their head, that is).


----------



## Wabbitdad12

*kirbyultra wrote: *


>




LOOK INTO MY EYES, YOU WANT TO GIVE ME A CRAISIN, YOU WANT TO GIVE ME A CRAISIN...


----------



## kirbyultra

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> LOOK INTO MY EYES, YOU WANT TO GIVE ME A CRAISIN, YOU WANT TO GIVE ME A CRAISIN...


lol


----------



## kirbyultra

September 14, 2009 - Kirby ventures out

I was in deep need of love and hugs so I took my heart bun Kirby in my arms this evening. He had peed outside his box andI was a little surprised but I wasn't mad at him. I admit, I definitely play favorites. If Toby pulled a stunt like that he'd be in big, big trouble. But anyway, I was hugging Kirby and he was putting his head close on my chest... it was just what I needed. I'd always been reluctant to let Kirby roam the living room because I didn't think I could catch him to put him back in his pen if I had to. He's really hard to catch. 

Well, I did it anyway. I set him down on the ground and he was running in and out of the rabbit room! It was SO cute. He was so curious! He never ventures out if I just open up his pen, he will happily stay in the borders as if there were an invisible fence. But I think I'll try picking him up and putting him in the living room where there's carpeting and stuff for him to play in. I also didn't used to have the play mats which bridge the living room and the rabbit room so I think that helps him be more inclined to go out.


----------



## kherrmann3

Aww, Kirby's kingdom has expanded!  It's surprising how good they can act in new territory. I think they are too surprised to wee anywhere!  Bunny snuggles cure all!


----------



## kirbyultra

Yup! He is definitely loving the new land. Toby has totally gonna have a complex. Technically it was land that Sir Toby found... and King Kirby annexed it. Boy, they better not a poo/pee war out here. If they ruin the living room rug, their dad's going to make dinner of em 

Kirby is really happy out here. I even dragged him out of his condo (he was *so* disapproving that), plopped him in the middle of the living room rug/carpet and let him fumble his way back home. Last night he would only go as far as the playmat bridge. He didn't reach the carpet. Today he discovered the whole living room and he has had so much fun. He has binkied more times today than I've seen him binky in weeks.

It's so funny to see him run. He doesn't do nearly enough of it in his castle. His royal plumpness jiggles as he runs LOL Bunnies are so cute like that. 

Kirby, unlike Toby, is very concerned about his route home. He makes his rounds in the new area and then runs home to make sure his home turf is still in order, then he comes back out. Rinse & repeat. Every time he goes home, he has to pass Toby's pen and Toby goes ballistic. Toby is probably very jealous today that Kirby has more out time than him. I let Toby out for a bit before but he mostly terrorized the King's borders in the rabbit nation (room), didn't come out to the living room at all. Oh well, his loss.

I need to post some videos and pix of Kirby running around. It's like my dream come true! When I got Kirby I always hoped I'd have a bunny following me around the apartment. But he always opted to stay "at home" instead.


----------



## kirbyultra

September 15, 2009






Ooh what's up here?





Neener neener neener! I'm out, you're not! Ha ha ha! *plop*





:dutch


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Well it took you long enough to get the pictures up!Just kidding, great pictures and you always have good captions.

Do you still have your webcam working? How hard was that to set up? I was thinking of doing something like that on my buns.

Dave


----------



## kherrmann3

Aww, Kirby has such cute little feetsies! :hearts:


----------



## kirbyultra

kherrmann3 wrote:


> Aww, Kirby has such cute little feetsies! :hearts:



Kelly we have to know each other in another life or something. We use all the same phrases! I say feetsies too!


----------



## kirbyultra

[flash]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aKjDMOwIi4c[/flash]

edit: yeeeah I don't know how to post YouTube videos on the blog on my iPhone....


----------



## kherrmann3

:biggrin2:


----------



## kirbyultra

Oh my god now BOTH buns are chewing on the bars of the pen to get out. AHHHH!!!


----------



## myheart

I absolutely love all of the new pics!!! Your boys are so darn cute! How are you able to resist their charms?

I love Toby's eyelashes. They look like Andy's... I fall for him every time he just sits there and looks at me with those eyes. It's like he is trying so hard to send me a message, but it just ain't gettin' through. (LOL) I can't believe how big he is already!!! Wow... he is a big-boy now!!! Give his little pumpkin-nose a kissy for me.






Is Kirby getting chubby? Or is it just the angle of the camera? This is one of my favorite bunny poses... "Hmmm... Do I go any further? I really need to, but I don't know..."






Oh, we must not forget that King Kirby also needs a kissy on his nosey also. Maybe some cheek-rubs also because he _is_ the King.

Great update on the kids. Have fun with the new-territory binkies and races. :biggrin2:

myheart


----------



## kirbyultra

Wabbitdad12 wrote:


> Well it took you long enough to get the pictures up!Â Just kidding, great pictures and you always have good captions.
> 
> Do you still have your webcam working?Â  How hard was that to set up?Â  I was thinking of doing something like that on my buns.
> 
> Dave



Thanks Dave. 

I still have my webcam up during the weekdays for me to view at work. My "security" webcam was easy to setup according to my husbun. It was an expensive cam, but it is great to see the buns all the time!


----------



## kirbyultra

*myheart wrote: *


> I absolutely love all of the new pics!!! Your boys are so darn cute! How are you able to resist their charms?



Oh, I can't, believe me. I am often found on the ground in the rabbit nation, overcome with cuteness. :biggrin2:


> I love Toby's eyelashes. They look like Andy's... I fall for him every time he just sits there and looks at me with those eyes. It's like he is trying so hard to send me a message, but it just ain't gettin' through. (LOL) I can't believe how big he is already!!! Wow... he is a big-boy now!!! Give his little pumpkin-nose a kissy for me.


They grow up so fast  I have a "rabbit nation" wallpaper collage on my computer and I always see the pics from when Toby was just 2 months old. He was such a baby face. Now he is growing up to be a handsome big bun, using his charms on me... he is quickly learning how to make ladies swoon... 



> Is Kirby getting chubby? Or is it just the angle of the camera? This is one of my favorite bunny poses... "Hmmm... Do I go any further? I really need to, but I don't know..."
> 
> Oh, we must not forget that King Kirby also needs a kissy on his nosey also. Maybe some cheek-rubs also because he _is_ the King.


Kirby is definitely getting chub chub. I have reduced his pellets a lot, but he has not been running much since I got Toby. He stopped coming out even when the door was open, and he mostly plopped around, relaxing in his comfort zone. Partly maybe because he felt a need to defend his territory, partly because he is simply getting very comfy in his home. I suspect Kirby had a very neglected, minimal contact home in the past so he's finally come to trust that he's ok here, and that he's not going anywhere. I am not so concerned about his weight; on the contrary, I'm thrilled to see him so relaxed in the environment, finally, after 10 months!

Now that he loves coming out and running in my bunny proofed apartment, I think he'll get more exercise and get more lean. He is so fluffy now, and I do love that anyway! 

I will give them rubs and kisses, don't worry!


----------



## kirbyultra

One more try! [flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/aKjDMOwIi4c&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]


----------



## kirbyultra

September 16, 2009 - Slave gets injured in royal getaway

I heard Kirby slipping around the hardwood floor in the living roomso I went to see what was the matter. I saw him running towards me and I was afraid my next step might end up stepping on him so I grabbed the doorframe to try to stop myself, (I was slipping on the play mat, too) and my hand slipped off the frame, my body swung kinda forward and the piece of metal that holds the door lock in place sliced into my arm. One long cut down the inside of my forearm. Looks like I tried to take my life. Oh geez. I think releasing bunnies into the living room makes them all pretty crazy. I think if it sliced further into me, I'd be in the hospital. Luckily when I swung forward it was at such an angle that the metal cut in at an angle too. Straight down would have been very bad.

Owwww.... :tears2:

P.S. Kirby is still happily running around. Sigh.


----------



## myheart

OMG!!! I love the binky video!!! Kirby has the same style of binky that Andy has!!! Way too cool to see it on video because it usually happens so fast that I don't get the entire affect of the exuberance that is being expressed. I have to play the video a few more times... 

Sorry you hurt yourself trying to save Kirby on his outing. Sounds like one nasty cut...  Make sure you wash it out well to prevent infection... **wags finger like mom would**

myheart


----------



## kirbyultra

Hee hee! I'm glad you enjoyed the binky video myheart! Kirby does those binks as well as "straight up in the air" binks and "90 degree bum toss" binks. I have a video of the latter on my other computer, waiting for a chance to upload it.

I have major skin issues, so I cleaned and bandaged the gash up right away... at the office they dub me the "walking first aid kit". lol 

I had a glass of water on the carpet today. Been drinking tons of water because I've not been feeling well. I let Kirby out. Guess what? I turned around just in time to see Kirby *bonk* the glass with his nose... just enough effort to knock the glass over. He smiled at me and then ran away. What a bunner! 

The glass was actually empty. But that's not the point!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> I had a glass of water on the carpet today. Been drinking tons of water because I've not been feeling well. I let Kirby out. Guess what? I turned around just in time to see Kirby *bonk* the glass with his nose... just enough effort to knock the glass over. He smiled at me and then ran away. What a bunner!
> 
> The glass was actually empty. But that's not the point!


He's just perfecting his technique for when the glass has water in it!


----------



## myheart

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> Hee hee! I'm glad you enjoyed the binky video myheart! Kirby does those binks as well as "straight up in the air" binks and "90 degree bum toss" binks. I have a video of the latter on my other computer, waiting for a chance to upload it.



Andy is perfect at doing all of those types of binkies!!! Baby Zappa just kind of boinks around, at least that is the way it looks because she is so round. I wish I could get some cool video of them, and then we could have a bink-off to see who's bunster has the best style. :biggrin2:

myheart


----------



## kherrmann3

I love the video! Bunny binkies just have a way of making you smile! 

Sorry that your arm got gashed up. I've stepped on Toby several times and felt terrible about it. He just loves to do happy circles around my feet while I'm walking... :grumpy: Normally, I feel his little feets under mine and I can back-up in time!


----------



## myheart

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> ...I've stepped on Toby several times and felt terrible about it. He just loves to do happy circles around my feet while I'm walking... :grumpy: Normally, I feel his little feets under mine and I can back-up in time!



That's why I started the habit of doing the shuffle-step around the house. Patrick does his happy circles sometimes, but I also have cats that are always underfoot. So I started shuffling around the house because I would rather bump a critter with my foot instead of stepping on them.  

myheart


----------



## kirbyultra

*myheart wrote: *


> Andy is perfect at doing all of those types of binkies!!! Baby Zappa just kind of boinks around, at least that is the way it looks because she is so round. I wish I could get some cool video of them, and then we could have a bink-off to see who's bunster has the best style. :biggrin2:
> 
> myheart



:biggrin2:That would be awesome to have a whole collection of bunny binky videos! I'd like to see Zappa's boinks. They sound hilarious. 

Kirby used to do a lot of straight-up-in-the-air binkies and it was hysterical to watch him do it in his pen. But it seems like both bunnies like to do a projectile binky on the carpet and launch their way onto the playmat and "drift" their bums around to make it around the corner back into their rabbit room. It's so much fun to watch the binkies that launch into a full run. It's like they are just bursting with happiness and cannot contain themselves!! :hearts
*W*abbitdad12* wrote: *


> He's just perfecting his technique for when the glass has water in it!


:foreheadsmackon't I know it... and the way he did it was so nonchalant too. He just walked up to the glass, made sure I was looking and *bonked* it, with _just_ enough energy to knock it over. No more, no less. Sheesh.
myheart* wrote: *


> That's why I started the habit of doing the shuffle-step around the house. Patrick does his happy circles sometimes, but I also have cats that are always underfoot. So I started shuffling around the house because I would rather bump a critter with my foot instead of stepping on them.


I do the shuffle too when I am in the rabbit room. I still have to get used to it in the rest of the apartment since I let them out now. I had literally just woken up, was not feeling 100% and forgot Kirby was out. He was running so fast at me that I just had no control over where my body was about to land. He came out of this whole thing unscathed which I guess is the best outcome I could have hoped for. 

I have stepped on their little feetsies before even doing the shuffle, but at least it was a tiny step, not a full on stomp lol. 

Toby peed on the mat again. I got pretty mad. Husbun got pretty, pretty mad, since he had to clean it up. He knew he was in big trouble as he was running around avoiding me. I picked him up and lectured him for a few minutes while husbun cleaned. He was pretty scared. He hopped out of my arms and did a full 360 in the air before landing in what looked like a pretty painful plop. I was very scared. He ran for his hidey box. I felt him all up to make sure nothing seemed out of place. He didn't flinch at any of my pressing. I let him out 2 hours later to see if he'd run out and he is having a blast in the living room right now. I assume he's ok  I caught him peeing there soon enough that I think he can associate my lecturing with his wrongdoing. Sigh. I didn't totally lose it like I did a few times before. I am trying to be patient with him more. He's still my baby. He still accepted my petting afterwards.


----------



## kirbyultra

Kirby Demonstrates:

* The "90 degree bum toss" Binky*

(@00:17 seconds)


----------



## kherrmann3

I do the shuffle, too, but Toby still somehow manages to get a paw under my foot! Luckily, the shuffle makes my steps lighter. I love it when I'm walking into the room to put him back in the pen, and he runs (from wherever) and slams into my legs. It's like he's happy to see me, but doesn't realize how close I am to him. He did that at my mum's house, and she was so scared of him that she had to wear a full-length robe into the room where he was. Later, she realized that those were his happy circles.  She stepped on him too (shuffle step).


----------



## myheart

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> ...I love it when I'm walking into the room to put him back in the pen, and he runs (from wherever) and slams into my legs. It's like he's happy to see me, but doesn't realize how close I am to him. ...


LOL!!! OMG.... maybe little Toby doesn't need a girl-bunny. He only has eyes for you, literally!! Way too cute!!

Oh no, Helen, your video didn't post... Please try again 

myheart


----------



## JadeIcing

You need Zora.


----------



## kirbyultra

Oh bugger I forget when you edit a post with YouTube it erases your link. I'll repost it when I get home.


----------



## kirbyultra

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> It's like he's happy to see me, but doesn't realize how close I am to him.



:grumpy:*jealous*

I do not get happy circles... I just get crazy bunnies flying across my apartment floor.


----------



## kherrmann3

Don't worry, I get those too. At least they're happy to see you (even if it's only at mealtime!)


----------



## kirbyultra

Ok ok I got it this time....

Kirby Demonstrates:

* The "90 degree bum toss" Binky*

(@00:17 seconds)
[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/kXdhvwCQhEk&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]

*The "straight up in the air" Binky

*(@00:19 seconds)
[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/U0GRlPzHVg4&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]

Also:

Toby's "Accident":
Sir Toby: What? I didn't pee there.






The King is a master architect. He has a... way... with making structurally sound tents... 









Toby begs to go outtie:





[align=center]_A Royal Meal Time Story_[/align]
[align=left]Kirby: "Hmm... you please me. Fine then you may present the royal pellets."



[/align]
[align=left]"What? You have no food? Then why do you disrupt my slumber?"



[/align]
[align=left]"zzZzzzZzz...."



[/align]
[align=left]Kirby: how did you like it mommy? did you like me pretending to be regal?
Yes Kirby, it was perfect. :biggrin2:




"om nomnomnomnom nom!"[/align]
[align=left]:dutch[/align]


----------



## myheart

I noticed you had the videos posted last night, but I could watch them to comment on them because YouTube is blocked on the computers at work. I am able to watch vids on image hosting sites like Photobucket...

The videos are so cute. I love how Kirby attempts to walk on the slippery floor to explore new grounds.  He is such a busy bunner... I think Kirby needs to go on a royal vacation, like to Wisconsin for the fall colors sounds good to me. 

myheart


----------



## kirbyultra

I have been whining about Andy Allen to my husbun and he was finally like "ok how long is a drive to Wisconsin?". Clearly my dear does not know his US geography... My reply was something like "umm 4 days if you don't sleep maybe". To which he replied with a giant gaping O mouth. O, as in N-O.  Boo. Why are you nice bunny people so far from NY?  I really want your bunny myheart!

Those videos were a couple days ago when His Rabbit Highness was still inspecting the land. He is fully enjoying the new land now. He runs everywhere, and I haven't ever seen him so happy. He was binkying so many times in a row that he looked like he was dancing on his hind feet. I wish I caught it on video as it was a truly precious moment! Then he became a pumpernickel flatbread for me and I wuvved him all up on the play mat. It was really a nice time we had together

Poor Toby on the other hand is not liking having to share his "out" time with Kirby. I opene the door for him after putting Kirby back and he just stayed in the pen. I thougt he was sick or something... I went and left him for alone time to see if he would come out on his own. He did eventually, and he started to nip my pants and paw at my leg while I watched Project. runway on the floor. I don't know why he did that. He wouldn't let me pet him. He flicked my hand away with his ears several times.  he must be upset with me. I have taken many liberties with him as he was always mine and I wanted to train and raise him a certain way but I think I need to scale back and see how I can make Toby happier. I made a promise to him last night. I am not going to try to pick him up anymore or stuff like that. I'll try what I did with Kirby last year to win him over. I want him to like me... I don't want my baby bun to be sad and upset with me...

:dutch


----------



## myheart

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> I have been whining about Andy Allen to my husbun and he was finally like "ok how long is a drive to Wisconsin?". Clearly my dear does not know his US geography... My reply was something like "umm *4 days if you don't sleep maybe". To which he replied with a giant gaping O mouth. O, as in N-O.*  Boo. Why are you nice bunny people so far from NY?  I really want your bunny myheart!


LOL!!!! That is so funny!!! Poor guy doesn't realize what an addiction bunnies are...  It is funny that you think all of the cool bunners are in the midwest. I always look on PetFinder and find the bunny that just captures my eye and my breathe. I take a look at location and they are allon the East Coast, West Coast, or Canada. It is just not fair!!! 

I am sure that Andy will find a good home, maybe not as good as yours or mine (in our opinions), but they will love him just as much. 

myheart


----------



## kherrmann3

Wisconsin to New York is a one day drive if you drive in shifts... (It's 15 hours) Two if you can't sit for that long. It only takes 6-8 hours for Will and I to get from Wisconsin to Detroit, MI (all the way around the darn lake). Plus, the forum always has the bunderground railroad. Unfortunately, I don't think Andy would make it past the Waukesha, WI stop.


----------



## kirbyultra

Yeah... 15 hrs x 2 is a stretch for my dear husband... 
What's the bunderground railroad? I've seen this term in some threads but not sure. 
Andy is in high demand for us bunaholics... We need our Dutch hits of cute! Stat!


----------



## myheart

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> Yeah... 15 hrs x 2 is a stretch for my dear husband...
> *What's the bunderground railroad? I've seen this term in some threads but not sure.
> *Andy is in high demand for us bunaholics... We need our Dutch hits of cute! Stat!



A bunderground railroad will be a chain of individual across states who are willing to take turns, or legs, of a route to transport a bun(s) or other small/furries to it's new forever home. The forum put a transport together last year forbuns at a high-kill shelter to a private rescue in another state. I am sure the thread is still there in the Rescue Me part of the forum. 

Actually, Andy was pulled from a high-kill shelter. A volunteer there noticed his brilliant personality and made the contacts to get him into rescue. I drove three hours one way to pick him up to start our foster care. :biggrin2:

Maybe that is an option for you, Helen. You could find a reputable rescue or shelter in your area, and offer to foster small/furries or bunnies. Kelly fostered Berry-Boo last summer. I had Katie, Princess Poofy Underpants, last summer also. So Andy is my second foster-bun/child. It hasn't become any easier trying to say "Good-bye" to him, but I know he will be in good hands when his forever parents come forward to adopt him.

myheart


----------



## kirbyultra

Aw! Berry Boo looks a lot like my Toby but bigger, and more rexie. She reminds me of this other bun named Princess Kirby who is on the forum with a blog too. That one is a girl but she is named Kirby too. So many Kirbys and Tobys on the forum. I'm getting confused 

How wonderful that you rescued Andy away from a terrible fate. He is such a sweet bun, so full of wonder. Hmm I wonder if I could foster... It's tough I guess. The short term attention... having to say good bye... I am a bit hesitant about that. But my constraint is still space. :X


----------



## kirbyultra

September 21, 2009 - Toby gets a rack

A hay rack that is. Yummy!














Kirby lounges on a grass mat, on top of another mat. It's the only way for a king.




"You may feed me that peeled grape now mommy."




:hearts::dutch


----------



## kirbyultra

Oh my gosh I thought that was enough funny bunny for the evening but then they decided to do this:





White Loaf:





Sleepy Pumpernickel: (Look at his feet! I love how the bottoms are a progression of white to black. It's the only spot on his body that is really a pronounced brown.)





I can't believe how long Toby is, he's like Kirby's size. He is not nearly as filled in as Kirby but he's actually a very big bun! 

Look! Close up of Kirby's lips! Three points of white LOL!
[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/fekhPdyK0vI&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]


----------



## kherrmann3

Aww! Kirby's little white wips remind me of a deer's mouth! The way the white is, anyway.  Too cute!


----------



## kirbyultra

Hee hee. I applaud him for his dedication. That is a really weird angle to be chewing for so long. It was the perfect angle to get a shot of his lips and bunny teeth!


----------



## myheart

Such a cute video of Kirby!! You must go through two tents a month at the rate that he destroys them at! :shock:I used to get the kids Oxbow Timothy Tunnels until they found the cord that holds the whole thing together, and attack that first. Within a day, I have a pile of timothy hay strands laying around the floor. Then the trick is to get them to touch the hay after it has been dismantled. 

Smooches to Kirby and Toby! Give them cuddles for me!

myheart


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I like the gnaw, gnaw, break a chunkspit, etc.


----------



## kirbyultra

It's awful.... This morning I let Kirby out because it was his turn to come out and run in the morning. Everything was fine until I opened toby's cage door to clean. I was squatting by the doorway picking up pieces of his destroyed grass mat and stray poops. He kept stretching and standing up trying to get past me. I blocked him several times thinking I was almost done anyway, but then Kirby came back into the room and was strolling by toby's cage and that's when Toby made a break for it using the liquid bunny mode to get around me. It was only a fraction o a second: he launched into a full chase on Kirby. Kirby didn't know what hit him and then ran out. Once around the living room with me screaming behind them and Kirby came back, headed for his pen. I got scared because if Toby made it past the castle borders I would have a really, really hard time getting him off Kirby. Toby luckily ran into the door of his pen, Kirby got past and sat on his mat, looking behind. I closed off Kirby's fence immediately before Toby could recover. 

Toby ran back out to the living room as I scolded after him and then he sat and ate Kirby's timothy pellets!!! Grrrrr!!!!

I looked at the damage in the living room... Patches of Kirbys fur was scattered on the floor. And Toby looked so proud of himself.   

I don't think I'll try to bond them. Toby hates Kirby so much. Kirby is so sweet and defenseless. I'm so disappointed in myself.


----------



## JadeIcing

Don't feel bad happens to us all. I will post more when I get home about an incident with Connor and Ringo.


----------



## kherrmann3

It's happened to all of us at one point. The one bad time I had with bunnies, Miss Emma McFluffybottoms ripped a hole in poor Toby's face that needed stitches.  :hug: I hope Kirby is OK.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

It has happened several times to me, don't feel bad.


----------



## myheart

I am so sorry this happened to Kirby, and yourself. I agree, don't beat yourself up over this. Accidents happen, but we learn from them. Maybe you need to close the door to the bunny-room while you clean up pens. I know it isn't the best for keeping an eye on who is out in the living room, but with Kirby's safety being the issue, it might be okay for the couple of minutes it takes to sweep up messes.

The same thing almost happened to me with Andy andmy trio. I was cleaning up and getting my trio ready for bed when Andy snuck in to see what sort of mischief he could get into. Me, in one of my duh moments, was like, "Look at me with two tortie Dutches running around...." Two seconds later it was, "OMG!!! Andy!!!!" I swooped in so fast to get his butt out of the bunny room before anything could happen. From then on, I check and double check gates and doors. I would never let a foster in with my trio because I know Zappa would kill them...

Comfort Kirby the best you are able to andlearn how to make cleaning time safer. I guess you might have two sets of buns to run from now on, unless Toby decides to grow up. Another option would be to take each out for dates to find the perfect girls who make their hearts pitter-patter.Thenyou couldhave two bonds instead of two singles. Just thinking ahead for you.... 

myheart


----------



## JadeIcing

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Don't feel bad happens to us all. I will post more when I get home about an incident with Connor and Ringo.


Back when I had just 4... I don't recall what 4 is like. Anyways I used to cover the boys (I had Ringo, Connor, Teresa and Samantha RIP) because Connor would go after Ringo. So I covered Connors cage and let out Ringo. Some how Connor got loose and before I knew it the chase was on. I found Ringo fluff for days. Thank god that it was only fluff Connor got. :hug:


----------



## kirbyultra

Thanks for the encouraging words, everyone. I have been a mess all day thinking about how terrible the incident was. The fact is I was careless and too lazy to go in the pen and clean up with the door closed. If I had just done that I would have prevented the whole thing, saved Kirby from being so shaken by it. 

Ever since Toby was old enough to come out of his baby cage and nip at Kirby, I've been improving the Rabbit Nation and then the rest of my apartment with bunny proofing and safeguarding the bunnies from each other. The rabbit room's extreme measures to protect Kirby has been irritating my husbun more and more because it's also the room where he works at night. After he saw how viscious Toby was this morningI think he won't dispute that they were all necessary measures.

That said, I am not giving up on Toby. He is a good rabbit. He is not a social rabbit with other rabbits, clearly. I'll just have to deal with that. I don't know if he will ever "grow up" to let a girl friend in. We'll see. He is still young. Maybe he will be less aggressive after the 1 year mark.

Kirby might still have a chance at a bond mate one day (when I move into a house with more spaceand a real rabbit room dedicated for them). Kirby is such a sweet boy, he would make some girl very happy (besides me). It's amazing how the shelter people knew after only being with him for a month that "he doesn't have an aggressive bone in him." It's really true. 

So my boys didn't work out the way I planned and hoped. But I learned a lot of lessons about being a bunny mom from them. They are still my boys. I still love them.

:dutch


----------



## myheart

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> ... So my boys didn't work out the way I planned and hoped. But I learned a lot of lessons about being a bunny mom from them. They are still my boys. I still love them.
> 
> :dutch



I think you said it all right there. Every experience is a learning experience. I have learned so much about bunnies ever since I adopted Luna, found the forum, and keep in contact with other rabbit-savvy people. Up to that point, I only had vets who, I thought, were knowledgeable about rabbits. Little did I know then to put so much trust in one or two people at that time. I could have done so many things differently...

myheart


----------



## kirbyultra

September 23, 2009 - Kirby's Dad's Birthday Today!

My husbun turned 29 today. We didn't do anything too special. We stayed home, I made him dinner, a good one, a non-Nutrisystem one (we're on a diet system lol). 

I got him a 7oz cut of Wagyu steak. It's like Kobe beef, the Japanese cow that drinks beer and gets massages to make unbelievably well marbled beef. It's delish. Ok so I overcooked it a little :grumpy:It was a medium-well instead of a mediumI also made him some string beans and a baby spinach salad with fresh sauteed portabello with balsamic vinegrette. I think portabello goes wonderfully with steak any day, any time. I just had the salad, I didn't have any steak except the 1 bite he cut for me :biggrin2:Trying to keep up with my diet because I can't exercise until at least Saturday.

I have suffered from plantar faciitis (inflammation of the foot plantar tendon) in the past. It's a nasty little condition that makes taking every step painful enough to recoil, the stretching out of the tendon when I lie down to sleep wretchedly hard to bare, and getting up in the morning and taking the first step on the ground enough to fall over to my knees. It was really bad at one point. I went to a podiatrist and got some cortisone injections for the inflammation and orthotics for helping with the falling arch of my foot that's causing this whole thing.

Anyway it was fine for about a year but lately it's been painful, on and off but more and more so in the last 6 weeks. I finally decided to go to a new doc (since I moved). It was good, I like this doctor a lot better. I feel better taken care of and the injection was much more bareable. I am all bandaged up, I have a bulky foot. And uh, the anesthesia just wore off. 

Oh my gosh it hurts like nuts. I just downed 2 advil. Here's hopin'!

Husbun did the dishes, on his birthday no less. What a sweetheart. :hearts

The buns are doing ok. I am not going to be able to manage them free roaming at least today so unfortunately they're going to stay in their pens just for tonight. :grumpy:

:dutch


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Happy belated birthday to you husbun!


----------



## kirbyultra

Thanks Dave! Aaaand! Thanks so much for the Rabbit Nation mention in your Back to School Buns photo contest! it's adorable :hearts For anyone who is a fan of Kirby and his nation please remember to vote for Dave and Skippery's photo when voting opens 

So day 1 post injection... My foot still aches like nuts. Advil helps but only for 2 hours and I'm already takin two pills at a time. I got my naproxen prescription filled so I took one o those but I cannot mix it with advil because they are both NSAIDs. So I have to pretty much deal with foot pain until the infalammation subsides. The naproxen is doing a horrible job on my stomach too, as if I need more pain.  it's so painful!I have a soft cast on and I have to keep it on for 3 days. It's kinda ew. I've never had a cast of any type before. Showering with a plastic bag over my foot was interesting lol

anyways... I don't know when the buns can roam again. I really can't deal with their shenanigans in my immobile state. They disapprove. Bigtime


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Ouch! I have never had foot pain like that before. I hope the pain meds kick in really soon.


----------



## kirbyultra

I did something naughty. I took the cast off after just a day. I couldn't stand it anymore. It felt weird with it on, walking was a chore. I feel like I can walk pretty normally without it. I think the pain is either starting to subside or the naproxeni s working. I had some yogurt. My stomach feels better


----------



## kherrmann3

I'm a "bad patient" like that, too. I'm known for taking off splints and untying (and removing) stitches).


----------



## kirbyultra

Sept. 25, 2009 - uh oh!

This morning I let Toby out to roam. And discovered that he's discovered how to hop onto the couch on his own.

Guess what electronic device was on my couch, unsuspecting of such a bun??

That's all I'm gonna say... 

:dutch


----------



## myheart

Oh no!! Not the laptop with it's nice tastey cord?!!!!:shock:


----------



## kirbyultra

Someone tell the lady what she's won!!!!

"A beautiful useless laptop!!!!"

LOL!


----------



## kherrmann3

I've been there. Do you have an insurance policy/warranty on your laptop? The place you bought it from should replace that for you.

My rabbits like laptop cords, phone cords, PS2 cords, and the little cords for those electric ball things (the ones that you put your finger on and the electricity traces your finger? I think they call them plasma balls).


----------



## myheart

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> Someone tell the lady what she's won!!!!
> 
> "A beautiful useless laptop!!!!"
> 
> LOL!


inkelepht:Yeah!!!! What's my prize?!! I hope it isn't a beautiful useless laptop.... :?


----------



## kirbyultra

My laptop is way beyond warranty. Luckily my husbun's power supply works on mine. 

He nommed it good. I chuckle at it but it's not really funny.  Is that pathetic?haha...


----------



## myheart

I do think that being the slave of rabbits, we aquire the need to find humor in, not only their cute antics, but their naughty ones also. Sometimes I just have to shake my head and say to myself, "I should have known better than to that." 

Besides, it wasn't totally your fault. Bunners are masters at discovering new things in their environment even though the thing was there forever. Every day could be a new adventure for them if they really wanted it to be. 

myheart


----------



## kherrmann3

What kind of laptop do you have? I have an extra charger (one of those ones with the interchangable parts).


----------



## kirbyultra

I have an old Sony vaio. I'm not too bent out of shape about it because my husbun hardly ever uses his laptop so I can just plug my laptop into his charger if I need to charge it. I just have to make sure not to let Toby near that one or I'd have some 'splaining to do 

What a naughty bun. Wires must just be that nommy...


----------



## kirbyultra

myheart wrote:


> I do think that being the slave of rabbits, we aquire the need to find humor in, not only their cute antics, but their naughty ones also. Sometimes I just have to shake my head and say to myself, "I should have known better than to that."
> 
> Besides, it wasn't totally your fault. Bunners are masters at discovering new things in their environment even though the thing was there forever. Every day could be a new adventure for them if they really wanted it to be.
> 
> myheart



I was laughing as I read this because it reminded me of when I went on vacation for 2 weeks and my brother was stand in bun slave. 

It was almost the end of 2 weeks when Kirby started to go ballistsic and destructobun, tearing up his play pen... He kept flipping his condo ramp over and he'd be upset when he flipped it over because it was hard to get into the condo afterwards... My bro called me all distressed saying he couldn't get Kirby to stop and he was futzing with the ramp at all hrs of the night....

Kirby spent two days persisting as my bro kept putting the ramp back and foiling his plans... He was flipping over the ramp so he could nudge open the side of his x-pen that his mommy forgot to lock in place just so he could chew up the wire that was attached to his nation's digital thermometer. Yes I am serious! He had it all planned!!!! Soon as he nommed it in two different places to make sure it was dead he had no more interest in going there, nor the ramp. 

The therm I had is one of those things where you can stick an extension sensor wire outside to measure both indoor and outdoor temps. I actually put the extension on the floor outside of the pen because the pen is next to the ac unit and it gets a biit drafty in the winter... There is easily a 10 degree difference in temp from where I stand up to where Kirby stands (down on the floor).

Anyway the thermometer to this day is there, half dead, and the bun no longer cares for it. LOL

That incident was my fault, I didn't lock his pen up. It's always held in place by his ramp getting in the way... It was always like that... Kirby's just naughty when mommy's not home.


----------



## BethM

Oh no!

I remember when Amelia nommed my laptop cord. I had always been so careful to keep cords blocked off, then one night I left my laptop plugged in, on the coffee table, to charge. I totally forgot about it the next morning when I opened the pen. I turned my back, and before I could even leave the room, I heard a "ZZZZTT!" noise, and turned around to see Amelia running away from the cord, and the severed part was sparking blue. Yikes! Luckily, she wasn't injured, but my cord had been rendered useless. 
She got to it so quickly, it seemed like she'd been watching it all night long, plotting her strattegy. Now, she beelines it to any cord she sees. She cannot be trusted!


----------



## kirbyultra

*BethM wrote: *


> Oh no!
> 
> I remember when Amelia nommed my laptop cord. I had always been so careful to keep cords blocked off, then one night I left my laptop plugged in, on the coffee table, to charge. I totally forgot about it the next morning when I opened the pen. I turned my back, and before I could even leave the room, I heard a "ZZZZTT!" noise, and turned around to see Amelia running away from the cord, and the severed part was sparking blue. Yikes! Luckily, she wasn't injured, but my cord had been rendered useless.
> She got to it so quickly, it seemed like she'd been watching it all night long, plotting her strattegy. Now, she beelines it to any cord she sees. She cannot be trusted!



Yikes, that's scary! These buns just have a thing for long things they can sink their teeth into!

The remote controls are in danger. I have a strong feeling their lives are being threatened by the laptop killer! They are on or by the couch _all the time!_


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I am sure you sawwhat happens to remotes at my house, Rudy the remote killer!


----------



## kirbyultra

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> I am sure you sawwhat happens to remotes at my house, Rudy the remote killer!



Oh yes, the remote did not stand a chance against Rudy. Those pix were very funny! Like watching Jaws with the volume down...:rofl:


----------



## kirbyultra

September 27, 2009 - Even Sir Toby can be very sweet... 

I was up late last night trying to cut the eggcrate to fit the buns' litter boxes... I narrowly missed Toby wizzing in the pen because I took too long experimenting with it. It was a big failure unfortunately. I didn't get the results I wanted and am frankly too tired to try again today. 

This morning I woke up at 11am and my husbun was already setting up to feed the buns their greens. I went in the rabbit room and picked up the container with Kirby's pellets and Kirby started to binky at my feet. He's so precious, he forgives that sometimes mommy sleeps in. He cleaned off his hay basket soI refilled it with some Oxbow timothy and Kleenmama's bluegrass. I hope he likes it.

I let Toby out to roam after that. He investigated atop the couch again. It was very cute to see him wander with such wonder and curiosity. It was past noon then, he should have been sleeping. But he wanted to run around a bit mo re. Then he ran back into his pen and went to sleepy sleep in his chicken-mode. 

Both Kirby and Toby are chickies right now, slumbering... with their little slightly closed eyes. So peaceful and relaxed. Toby looks like such a little baby, like when I brought him home in May. It's one of those... moments... it's just sweet.:inlove:


----------



## kirbyultra

September 27, 2009 - Sleepy Bun Pics!

Oh, what do we have here?






DBF! With totally conked out eyeballs LOL







I love all his little limbs out like that, so relaxed.






DBF Toby!














:dutch


----------



## Fancy77

Very nice pic's. I like the Hide-a-way so much I have one on order...very cool idea


----------



## kirbyultra

It's an expensive little box and if I were more handy I'd just put one together myself. But I'm not  so I bought.  Toby loved it right away. He sleeps there every day. I have the same box for Kirby but he is a big boy and doesn't fit nicely in the box. I leave it in his condo anyway so he has a place to hide if necessary. He scrunches in there sometimes when a loud noise happens unexpectedly. 

I'm at work now... I had stomach cramps all night and slept pretty lousy. I'm tired and cranky and missing my fur babies terribly.... Sigh.


----------



## Fancy77

Ohh huni sorry to hear of the pain your in. 

Funny u say that I told the hubby I was ordering that...he said "NO, I will make one 4 u" well I canceled the order so he could do that 4 me...well the only problem I have with this sweet gesture is that he is a procrastinator. Let see how long it will take him lol

Hope your day gets better...take lots of drugs


----------



## kirbyultra

Hehe yeah, it doesn't look terribly difficult, it's just a matter of taking the time. Hope your hubby makes it soon! It is a big savings to DIY.

I took a couple of pills to settle my stomach. Seems to have helped. I also took another naproxen for my foot. I thinks the naproxen is slowly tearing up my stomach. At least it doesn't help! I've always had stomach issues. A pillowcase with rice grains in the microwave for 2 minutes as a heat pack makes things temporarily better.


----------



## kirbyultra

I see why the bunners love craisins so much. 

It's lunch time but I'm stuck working on something and I'm starving. Just popped a few craisins in my mouth. And now I'm smiling.


----------



## Fancy77

lol


----------



## kirbyultra

It's true! Yumyumyumyum.


----------



## kherrmann3

They are good, aren't they? (I'm partial to jellied cranberries, but craisins work just fine!) 

I love Kirby's DBF! Neither of my buns get the conked out eyes (our old foster did, though)! Toby looks so happy in his "man-cave".


----------



## kirbyultra

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> They are good, aren't they? (I'm partial to jellied cranberries, but craisins work just fine!)
> 
> I love Kirby's DBF! Neither of my buns get the conked out eyes (our old foster did, though)! Toby looks so happy in his "man-cave".



Jellied cranberry is a bit too tart for me. Cranberries are overall lovely though 

Toby does the conked out eyes sometimes. Kirby was totally _out _yesterday. I took so many pictures (with the orange light flashing and everything) and the shutter was clicking.. Kirby didn't even flinch. He usually lets me have 2 pictures before he gets up and photo shoot of DBF is over  He was sleeping so deeply. It made me feel like honey inside. I love his little short legs. :hearts:


----------



## myheart

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> ...He was sleeping so deeply. It made me feel like honey inside. I love his little short legs. :hearts:



I really find it amazing how non-bunny people just don't get this feeling that comes over us bunny-people when our fur-kids do something so darn cute. I always tell my friend about Luna's berry-lips after she get done eating a blackberry and how much I wish I could smooch those berry-lipsbecause they are so cute. Yup... makes me feel like honey inside.... :hearts:No better way to describe it.

myheart


----------



## kirbyultra

*myheart wrote: *


> *kirbyultra wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> ...He was sleeping so deeply. It made me feel like honey inside. I love his little short legs. :hearts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really find it amazing how non-bunny people just don't get this feeling that comes over us bunny-people when our fur-kids do something so darn cute. I always tell my friend about Luna's berry-lips after she get done eating a blackberry and how much I wish I could smooch those berry-lipsbecause they are so cute. Yup... makes me feel like honey inside.... :hearts:No better way to describe it.
> 
> myheart
Click to expand...

I think bunny people and some really tuned-in parents get it. I have a friend who gave birth to a baby the same month I got Kirby... we gab about our babies and you can tell when we have our honey moments


----------



## kirbyultra

Tonight, I trimmed Toby's nails. It was semi disastrous. I was going to burrito him and have my husband cut while I held him in place but burritoing him proved more difficult than I remember (he's much bigger than the last time I trimmed his nails). 

He ended up escaping multiple times, slamming his tunny into the fence, the floor, the litter box, climbing over me, flying over the xpen, in every which direction. Husbun lost his courage. He was scared Toby was going to seriously hurt himself. The way he landed a couple of times did in fact look very painful  

So he left, and it was mommy's convinction to get it done... I locked the two of us in his pen and went to work. Caught him, squeezed him in between my lap and my tummy, all fours up and he stayed there for the entire clipping. He was very warm and breathing very fast by the end of it. He plopped down immediately and flopped. I gave him 2 craisins and he ate it without hesitation. He seems more forgiving than King Kirby when it comes to nails lol


----------



## BethM

LOL! I'm glad Toby is so forgiving. I trimmed Nick's nails yesterday, and he went on a 2 hour hunger strike afterward, in protest.

I love the DBF pictures!!!!


----------



## Fancy77

Next time Helen I would love a video of this circus act


----------



## kherrmann3

You should have seen us trimming Miss Emma McFluffybottom's nails. She was a nightmare. She did the flying bunny act, then when you would pick her back up, she'd thump on your chest/stomach.

I like to sit on the floor, pick up a bunny, then scoot my back against a wall. I scrunch my legs up (so my knees are up, feet planted on the floor) in a semi-fetal position. I take the bunny and wedge them, on their back, between the crease in between my thighs. It sticks them in a nice position, and I sometimes ask Will for help (he holds them down with a towel. You can kind of feel them start to kick out, so you can toss 'em up to your chest and hug onto them. It's worked for 4 years with my Toby (speaking of which, his nails are atrocious).


----------



## kirbyultra

That is exactly what I ended up doing with Toby, Kelly! Actually I have to put Toby horizontally to squeeze his legs together otherwise he hops on his tippy toes. He wouldn't hold still any other way. I do Kirby the way you do it because he's a bigger bun and doesn't fit quite as snuggly in between my tummy and thighs/lap horizontally. 

They look so cute upside down lol!

Toby flew all over the place like your Emma. Kirby stays put once I get a hold of him


----------



## Fancy77

speaking of which, his nails are atrocious

What does that mean???


----------



## kherrmann3

I was talking about my bunny, Toby. His nails are terribly long. I didn't notice them until last week. I can't believe how short it takes for them to go to normal, to scary claws of doom.


----------



## Fancy77

LMAO...atrocious...I know the word and use it in my vocabulary...BUT I had to got to dictionary.com to get the pronunciation then I'm like OMG I'm a dummy :embarrassed:

I thought at 1st it was a disease or something:embarrassed:


----------



## kherrmann3

Haha! It sounds like it, doesn't it?


----------



## kirbyultra

kherrmann3 wrote:


> I was talking about my bunny, Toby. His nails are terribly long. I didn't notice them until last week. I can't believe how short it takes for them to go to normal, to scary claws of doom.



LOL. You guys make me crack up! 

Kelly, I just thought of something that made me laugh too... Is your bun's full name Tobias L. Bunny or something like that? I remember reading a bunny's name like that a long time ago and it was hysterical.


----------



## Fancy77

Sorry to take over your blog Helen...I should have went to Dictionary.com 1st...lol


----------



## kirbyultra

It's ok! I had a good chuckle


----------



## Fancy77

That's all that matters ha ha ha


----------



## kherrmann3

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> Kelly, I just thought of something that made me laugh too... Is your bun's full name Tobias L. Bunny or something like that? I remember reading a bunny's name like that a long time ago and it was hysterical.


Yes. Toby's full name is Tobias L. Bunny. The L now stands for Leonard. Originally, it was Tobias el Bunny (like "the") and someone asked what the "L" stood for. I just blurted out Leonard, for whatever, ungodly reason.


----------



## kirbyultra

Tobias Leonard Bunny? I suspect he disapproves??! LOL


----------



## kherrmann3

That's why we just use the L.


----------



## myheart

I love the new pics of your fur-kids. But I do have to admit that the pic of Kirby's DBF would give me a heart-attack any day!!! You must have to watch for his breathing very closely when you see him like that!! :shock:

Awe... and little Toby looks so sweet and innocent in his house. I love the first pic of him! Makes me wish I could give him a smoocher on his little bunny-lips. Way too cute for words! :bunnyheart

myheart


----------



## kirbyultra

*myheart wrote: *


> I love the new pics of your fur-kids. But I do have to admit that the pic of Kirby's DBF would give me a heart-attack any day!!! You must have to watch for his breathing very closely when you see him like that!! :shock:



The first time he DBF'ed I did just about keeled over myself! I have to resist the urge to pet him and kiss him when he's like that. He gets up right away when startled like this. I don't disturb him in any way when he DBFs. I just want him to remain relaxed and happy in dreamland as long as possible :rose:

myheart* wrote: *


> Awe... and little Toby looks so sweet and innocent in his house. I love the first pic of him! Makes me wish I could give him a smoocher on his little bunny-lips. Way too cute for words! :bunnyheart


Oh, when he is _sleeping _he looks innocent! Toby has such pink lips that I always tell him, "why don't you use your pretty lips to give mommy bunny kisses?" [Side note: Toby has just hopped onto the keyboard. Any missing words or partial sentences will be the responsibility of said bun!] 

To date, nobunny has given me _any _bunny kisses!!!:grumpy::grumpy::grumpy:


----------



## kirbyultra

Oh man! Toby hopped onto my husbun's stomach. He was lounging on the couch watching tv, and I was sitting with my laptop next to him. My husbun moved and the leather squeaked. The noise scared Toby and sent him rocketing off his stomach and onto the floor, running straight for the rabbit room. He screamed because Toby's hind feet basically dug into his stomach for the launch, and I set the laptop down to see how he was. Thelaptop slipped off the couch and hit the floor, screen first. 

Ouch. It's still alive. My poor laptop. It will be the first death victim of Sir Toby, mark my words. That's attack #2 on it. Indirectly... but ya know! Not to mention, ow, stomach!


----------



## Fancy77

this is just too funny but ya OUCH on the stomach


----------



## kirbyultra

The No-Bunnies Zones

There are 2 no-bunny zones in the rabbit nation. The Commode Village and the Slave Quarters. They are not bun proof and the doors remain closed at all times. I always tell the bunners that they're not for bunnies, a "no-no".

It was after I trimmed Sir Toby's toe nails when he honored me with his presence by watching tv with me. Except he sat there watching me the whole time. He didn't move a muscle for a good 10 minutes. Then I guess he hopped into the bunny room because I heard his footsteps tapping on the floor around the corner.

Eventually I got up during a commercial break and headed towards Commode Village... I thought to myself I better check on Toby. I veered right towards the bun room (AKA capital city where the King's castle is located  ) when...

From the left, a very guilty looking bunny came zipping past me, cross borders from the Village to the Capital at top speed, making sharp turns and crashing into everything in the way! He turned around, looking at me probably thinking "I hope she didn't see me!" and the look on his face was that of a silly little angel. 

Oh, I tell my husbun... I don't nag the bunnies all day about no-no's for nothing. They KNOW what is not allowed, they understand my tone of voice. But kids will be kids... 

And yes, the door was open by accident due to shoddy slave work 

:dutch


----------



## Fancy77

:roflmao: I wud expect more from the slaves...why can't the slaves get it together lol


----------



## kherrmann3

Haha! Toby is too funny! Poor husbun! (If it makes him feel any better, Sammi has thumped Will in the "no-no touchables")


----------



## kirbyultra

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> Haha! Toby is too funny! Poor husbun! (If it makes him feel any better, Sammi has thumped Will in the "no-no touchables")


:shock:LOL Sorry but just had to laugh!
*Fancy77 wrote: *


> I wud expect more from the slaves...why can't the slaves get it together lol


Yah, really! What is UP with the slaves!


----------



## myheart

I was just thinking about Toby... I wonder if it might help him bond more with you if you brought him into an unfamiliar situation.

When I first adopted Luna she had such a thing about boxing and lunging at me as though I were a threat. That all changed when I started to bring the bunners outside for some fresh air and exercise. I tried to comfort Luna as much as I could by holding her in my lap when she seemed uncertain about the situation. Then after a few times of going out, Luna started coming to me and walking her front paws up to my shoulders like a child asking to be picked up. That was the defining moment that I knew Luna trusted me during her times of need. That was when _we_ bonded!! Talk about a honey-moment!!! I think that thetrust and bond we have in each other now, is helping us so much with all of Luna's meds and fluids. I don't know how I would have managed any the things I have to do to her without her trust in me.

Sorry for the long example, but maybe it might help if Toby has no one else to turn to in a scary situation other than you. That trust could pull you through a whole bunch of heart-breaking and stressfulsituations likes meds or toenail, because Toby would understand that mom has control of the situation and it's okay. 

Just thoughts....

myheart


----------



## kirbyultra

*myheart wrote: *


> I was just thinking about Toby... I wonder if it might help him bond more with you if you brought him into an unfamiliar situation.
> 
> When I first adopted Luna she had such a thing about boxing and lunging at me as though I were a threat. That all changed when I started to bring the bunners outside for some fresh air and exercise. I tried to comfort Luna as much as I could by holding her in my lap when she seemed uncertain about the situation. Then after a few times of going out, Luna started coming to me and walking her front paws up to my shoulders like a child asking to be picked up. That was the defining moment that I knew Luna trusted me during her times of need. That was when _we_ bonded!! Talk about a honey-moment!!! I think that thetrust and bond we have in each other now, is helping us so much with all of Luna's meds and fluids. I don't know how I would have managed any the things I have to do to her without her trust in me.
> 
> Sorry for the long example, but maybe it might help if Toby has no one else to turn to in a scary situation other than you. That trust could pull you through a whole bunch of heart-breaking and stressfulsituations likes meds or toenail, because Toby would understand that mom has control of the situation and it's okay.
> 
> Just thoughts....
> 
> myheart



Thanks myheart. I actually think that Toby likes me a lot more than anyone else in the apartment. I don't know if I would go so far as to say he trusts me, but I think he prefers to be with me. He does come to me when he is happy. But he still hides when he is afraid. I unfortunately don't have many places that are unfamiliar to bring him because I don't have much space around here... I thought maybe I could take him on a car ride. But he's so unpredictable and mobile/jumpy... the last thing I'd want is a rabbit out on the loose in a moving vehicle. 

It will take us some time. :inlove:


----------



## kherrmann3

You could put him in one of those big Rubbermaid/Sterlite containers. I did that for Toby once. You put a lot of blankets/towels in the bottom and put the lid on. Once driving, put your hand/arm in there while driving (not the safest, but my Toby was worth it! lol). Pet him every once in awhile. I do that with Toby when he goes to the vet (or anywhere by car!)


----------



## kirbyultra

I have an empty one that I use to put hay in. I just finished a gazillion lbs of Oxbow hay. Maybe I will use that. It won't be high enough for Toby to _not _jump out of, but I think you're right. The lid loosely/partially on will help in the car. Before I get in the car, I'll cover the top with a towel so that people in the building don't see me walking out with a clear box of bunny. That would be weird. 

I've seen the ASPCA van outside my building a few times. I don't know why or what happened but I don't need a nosy neighbor calling the ASPCA on me for putting a bunny in an airtight box.


----------



## kirbyultra

September 30, 2009 - When it looks too good to be true...

I came home today and let Toby out of the pen. He came out just for a bit, then he went back into his pen on his own. He stayed there while I watched Revolutionary Road in the rabbit room (which btw, is a really messed up, weird and sad movie). He was in his hidey box, pretending to sleep. He stayed in there the whole time, with the door wide open for him to come out if he pleased. I wondered what was wrong.

Then I took a closer look finally and... his grass mat was covering something. He peed on the floor! And when I discovered it, he came out and looked at my, put his paws on my arm... and I just couldn't be mad at him. I lectured him the whole time I was cleaning up his mess, wiping it down with vinegar and rinsing... I had to cut off the piece of the grass mat that was stained with pee. Oh, what a bunny. 

:dutch


----------



## myheart

I wonder if you shouldn't have his urine tested to make sure he doesn't have an infection or something. Sometimes it is difficult to say it is just a change in behavior without ruling out other possiblities. It sounds like he doesn't want to be bad because he is not his usual bouncy self when accidents happen.


----------



## kirbyultra

I gave the possibility some thought as well that something might be wrong. This would be his 4th time peeing on the floor ever since I had him as a baby. He did it once before litter training. Twice on kirby's mat. This is the latest. He doesn't do it so often so I am watching him... If anything odd progresses I'll take him in for a check. 

I was pretty mean the last two times he peed on the floor, dirtying Kirby's mat so I think he knew he was in trouble after peeing on the floor again. He is still fairly calm this evening, no chewing on the bars complaining to get out of the pen... It worries me but I don't want to overreact. 

I am feeling kind of ill myself so I am turning in. I'll have my husbun look after To-To.


----------



## kherrmann3

I wouldn't be too worried. It could be something, but it also could be nothing. Toby pees in his pen from time to time. I don't think litter training is 100% effective sometimes (even the best house-broken doggies have accidents). I hope little Toby gets his mindset right again!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I think Toby is planning on usurping the throne, this all sounds like a bunny plot.


----------



## kirbyultra

I think you're both right!


----------



## kherrmann3

It's a urine coup d'Ã©tat!


----------



## kirbyultra

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> It's a urine coup d'Ã©tat!


:roflmao:


----------



## kirbyultra

October 1, 2009 - no change

Toby is starting to worry me. He seems much more calm. He is not coming out of his pen immediately after I open the door. He isn't as excited to come out and run in the living room. To me, this is a pretty drastic change in behavior. I wonder if the nail cutting fiasco hurt him in some way. He was flying all over the place, landing all funny... I am definitely worried.

My snapfish pics got delivered! I printed 3 pix just so I could put them in the picture frames that I have. I want to put more pictures of my fur kids in the office because ... they make me happy. They remind me why I am slaving in a job that I abhor. I wuv them so much.







My best friend got me the "Who Me?" Curious George picture frame from Orlando. She said the little troublemaker monkey (who I love!) reminded her of Toby. And... it's very fitting!

:dutch


----------



## Fancy77

Oh what a great idea, love the pics!!!


----------



## kherrmann3

Aww! Very cute! 

Is Toby molting right now? The extra hair ingestion could make him feel not quite himself...


----------



## myheart

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> Is Toby molting right now? The extra hair ingestion could make him feel not quite himself...



Very good point Kelly. He could be feeling off because of shedding. My Patrick has taken up sitting under a window allmorning by himself until the sun comes around.

Is Toby still doing normal potties? Input/Output as usual? If it wastrauma from the nail-trimming, does he let you pet him all over without obvious pain? You could in for some serious sucking-up...

myheart


----------



## kirbyultra

No, he's not molting... He is shedding a bit more than usual but he's been kinda doing that for a month or so already. It's tapered off actually. I hear baby buns sometimes may not go through a full molt for the first year. 

He is eating hay and pellets and lettuce like normal... maybe a little less hay. I changed his timothy hay to Kleenmama bluegrass hay (half of it is bluegrass, half is his usual Oxbow timothy), so maybe that's contributing to it?? But he is pooping regularly, and still drinking water. 

Edit: He takes petting well. He even flattened a tiny bit for me... I tried touching his tummy (because he landed weird on it during the nail cutting escape) and he ran away but... he always runs away when I try to touch down there.

Puzzling... I posted in the infirmiry as well... sigh... http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=51143&forum_id=16


----------



## myheart

:hug:Awe, poor little Toby... you have to start acting like yourself, or your mom might take you to the doctor... :shock:

Can you carry him out of the bunny-room and have him sit with you? Maybe a nice tummy rub would do him some good. I usually hold the fur-child on my chest so my warmth helps warm up their tummy. Then I slide my fingers under the tummy and apply gentle pressure going downward to the butt. Could be another chance for more bonding, in a nice way.... 

myheart


----------



## kirbyultra

*myheart wrote: *


> :hug:Awe, poor little Toby... you have to start acting like yourself, or your mom might take you to the doctor... :shock:
> 
> Can you carry him out of the bunny-room and have him sit with you? Maybe a nice tummy rub would do him some good. I usually hold the fur-child on my chest so my warmth helps warm up their tummy. Then I slide my fingers under the tummy and apply gentle pressure going downward to the butt. Could be another chance for more bonding, in a nice way....
> 
> myheart



Thanks myheart. Yeah, I really don't want to take him to the vet and scare him with the trip... 

I will see if he will tolerate a tummy rub. He might fight me on the pick-up. He doesn't like be huggled. :grumpy:I am paying him extra attention... I hope he likes me more...


----------



## myheart

Maybe he needs to know that you aren't always the bad guy.... When I do tummy rubs, I use a towel for a loosely wrapped burrito to keep the bunner still until they realize that tummy rubs are good. Then they mellow out a bit more and I can unwrap the towel a bit more. The towel also helps to hold in the heat. 

myheart


----------



## LovableLops

yeah, so tummy rubs, those make every bunny happy :nod


----------



## kirbyultra

October 2, 2009 - Bounciness and DBFs

Guess what? Giving Toby all his timothy hay back had him eating nonstop for awhile. He must have been hungry and tired when I switched half his hay... :shock:He's been very happily nomming his regular hay all up. Lots of happy bunny poops in the litter box! Hooray!
:litterhealthy::litterhealthy::litterhealthy::litterhealthy::litterhealthy:

Toby: "mmmmmm i'm going to eat one at a time.. savor the flavor..."





Toby:"noooo i just can't stand it! i must have it aaaalllllll! aw i can only fit 2....mommy when can i fit more?" 
When you get older, Toby.





Kirby's DBFs continue, demonstrating perfect DBF posture!





Kirby: "now it's your turn, mommy."
Oh honey, mommy can't do it ascute as you.





:dutch


----------



## kherrmann3

Aww! Toby looks bright-eyed and alert! That's always good!  When Kirby is in full DBF mode, I want to wiggle his little feetsies! They are so cute all "sprawled" out like that (I mean, bunnies have stubbular front legs, how sprawled can they get? lol)


----------



## kirbyultra

Well when he is DBFed he is more relaxed, so it looks more sprawled I suppose. When he is lying down, I attempt to touch his feetsies but Kirby shrinks his foot into his bunny girth lol! It's funny to see him do that because it's like he can retract any part of him into himself and it just disappears, like a turtle! He doesn't so much like his footie to be touched but I can brush his front ones with one finger and he's ok with that :hearts:


----------



## myheart

I am so glad to hear that Toby is feeling better. I was reading your post in the Infirmary and was so happy to read that the mystery has been solved. Toby must have a more tender tummy than you thought. 

Oh, you have to stop posting pics of Kirby in the DBF. It makes my heart stop every single time... I don't know how much more worrying over all of our fur-kids I am able to handle.... 

Give the kids smooches for me 

myheart


----------



## kirbyultra

I didn't realize Toby was so sensitive to hay changes either until this incident. He has always eaten whatever was given to him and taken it in stride. This was the first time he was picky about something and reacted so strangely! I won't be doing that again soon. I just got a new bag of Oxbow 15/23 pellets for him and I'm integrating it into his current pellets in steps. He current eats the same brand and type but there may be variations between bags. I do the same when Kirby gets a new bag. But Toby goes through so many more bags of food since he's allowed unlimited. It's amazing how much eats and yet he's still not pudgey.

Hehe, I will tone down the DBF pix for you myheart! I will take them and enjoy them on my computer :biggrin2:The one that I just posted however did have me a bit scared. He was flopped for so long and I was so busy snapping pictures that it suddenly dawned on me to check if he was breathing. He was. WheW!

I bought the bunners a bag of the Oxbow Simple Rewards Banana treats. 




I knew all it is is just freeze dried pure banana and Kirby has not liked fresh banana but I have never fed banana to Toby. I want to see what other things Toby likes to eat to get him to be rounder It's an expensive little bag of dried banana. I think I will be looking for alternatives if I decide to buy any more dried banana for the buns. Kirby did not care for it. Toby sniffed, then licked, then stole the whole chip out of my hand. My little food stealer!:inlove:

My husbun told me something today that had me both puzzled and warm-hearted. He said he saw in the news that there were a lot of apartment fires lately and when he was falling asleep one night he thought about how we only had 1 pet carrier and 2 bunnies and... if we ever had to run out of the building, we'd have to pick a bun to put in the single carrier and the other bun would be in a lot of danger (if we had to hold him in our arms). We were in the pet store buying pellets and treats and the lady was already ringing us up. He said we should buy another pet carrier and then he explained the whole "what if" thing to me. It was odd and I rolled my eyes at the possibility but it did seem like a good thing to have as a safeguard. It also made me realize that my husbun loves my bunnies as much as I do (well, maybe not AS much as I do...) but he shows it differently.:shock: He thinks about the buns' well-being. We ended up buying a medium size Sherpa Original Bag. It's a cloth bag that is airplane-allowed. So we have 1 hard carrier and 1 soft one. Either bun can go in either one. We are all set 





:dutch


----------



## kherrmann3

We have our "apartment fire" escape all planned out.  Both bunnies have a carrier, put the finches out on the patio (shut the patio door) and when we had Squishy, just drop him in a pocket or purse and take him out with you. Hopefully, none of us will ever have to experience that!


----------



## kirbyultra

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> Hopefully, none of us will ever have to experience that!


Ditto!


----------



## kirbyultra

October 4, 2009 - A sad end to the weekend

This morning I got up feeling pretty crumy. I have a lot of cleaning and stuff to do, and being under the weather all week, I pretty much left myself a week's worth of it to do. I barely scratched the surface of the chores when I felt like I needed to go shopping for winter clothes. My weight has fluctuated up and down (mostly up) and I am fairly certain nothing I currently own fits right anymore. The weather is quickly turning cold and I needed to go buy clothes. I happen to hate going shopping... it's just not my thing. So, it was another "chore"...

I went out for 2 hours shopping, was somewhat successful in my mission. Developed an amazingly potent migraine by noon. I went and watched a movie (Capitalism: A Love Story) with my husbun. He wanted to see it andI didn't really care for it. It was funny but in a dark, depressing kind of Michael Moore way. Meanwhile, migraine only intensified. 

Then I read myheart's blog with Luna and Patrick pictures, and news of Luna's passing. Maybe it was the state I was already in when I read it. Maybe something about her dutchies has touched the rabbit lover in me. The pictures of her trio... the expression on the rabbits' faces and the body language of the buns, especially with Patrick- it's something that can't be mistaken for anything other than pure love the way nature intended it. I am so sad about Luna, even though I've never met her (Luna, or myheart), and even thoughshe has been preparing us on RO for this inevitable event. 

Janet, my condolences to you. Very sorry for your loss. Luna looked like a very sweet, special girl. I think many of us on RO have fallen in love with her too. I sure hope Zappa and Patrick comfort each other and their mom. :hug:

:dutch


----------



## kirbyultra

Kirby is such a good boy. I'd been going in the rabbit nation whining "I need to hug a bun!" all night. I finally tried at 10pm to get a hug from a bun. 

Well, the easiest bun to get was Toby. I picked him up and he was already thinking of escape routes. Realization number 1 wasgeez, he's a lot heavier than I remember. I picked him up last week for a nail trimming but I didn't really think about hugging him or doing an overall health check or anything. He hopped out of my arms and onto my table pretty much within 10 seconds so I put him back in the pen. 

I went to pet Kirby and he flattened for me of course. I just said to him, "Kirby, mommy needs a hug. Can I please get a hug?" I swooped him up in my arms... he didn't fight it. It's literally the first time I've ever picked him up on the first try. I took him to the couch and held him on my chest. I pet him and stroked his head and ears. I had a very warm, "honey" moment with Kirby. He looked at me in his silent, calm, loving way. I gave him cheek rubs and little eskimo kisses. And of course, big kisses on top of his head. Oh, my Kirby is the best. He always knows when mommy needs him. :hearts: I put him back in his castle, and pet his head. He flattened out again. He has never really done this... usually after being picked up, no matter for how little time he usually is kind of cranky about it. But he flattened and let me pet him and accepted 2 craisins from me. What a sweetheart he is.

Then Toby started to chew on the bars so I let him out again. He came up to the couch with me and started to climb all over me. I guess it's Toby's way of giving me some bun love. :hearts

I guess it's the closest I'll get to either of my buns giving me bunny kisses and stuff. It's how they express love. 

:dutch


----------



## kherrmann3

I'm glad that Kirby was available for squishing. Everyone has a "I need to hug a bunny" day. Luna's passing hit me hard here, too. 

P.S.: I hate clothes shopping, too! I know your pain.


----------



## kirbyultra

kherrmann3 wrote:


> I'm glad that Kirby was available for squishing. Everyone has a "I need to hug a bunny" day. Luna's passing hit me hard here, too.
> 
> P.S.: I hate clothes shopping, too! I know your pain.



I feel so needy sometimes! I'm like, I *need* a bun hug... Please?? As my rabbits look at me, disapprovingly. In my head, clips from my childhood cartoon "Tiny Toon Adventures" get conjured up. Does anyone remember Elmira, the animal squisher? She grabs the bunnies and goes "Im gonna hug you and kiss you and love you to pieces forever and ever!!!!" I'm not quite that bad but... If someone was going to make a characature of my bunny neediness, it wouldn't be too far off 

On the topic of clothes shopping: I know the stores I'm going to hit, and I'm in and out. If I can find anything I want to buy, I'm pretty mch screwed the whole season! Shopping makes my head spin...


----------



## kherrmann3

I remember Elmira.  I have those days, too.

I go through bunny hugging withdrawal when I go out of town. My mum has all the squishiness to herself (but chooses not to utilize it)!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> kherrmann3 wrote:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad that Kirby was available for squishing. Everyone has a "I need to hug a bunny" day. Luna's passing hit me hard here, too.
> 
> P.S.: I hate clothes shopping, too! I know your pain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the topic of clothes shopping: I know the stores I'm going to hit, and I'm in and out.
Click to expand...

Finally a woman who shops like I shop, commando hit and run! I don't go shopping with my wife because she likes to look and look and look...


----------



## myheart

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> October 4, 2009 - A sad end to the weekend
> 
> Then I read myheart's blog with Luna and Patrick pictures, and news of Luna's passing. Maybe it was the state I was already in when I read it. Maybe something about her dutchies has touched the rabbit lover in me. The pictures of her trio... the expression on the rabbits' faces and the body language of the buns, especially with Patrick- it's something that can't be mistaken for anything other than pure love the way nature intended it. I am so sad about Luna, even though I've never met her (Luna, or myheart), and even thoughshe has been preparing us on RO for this inevitable event.
> 
> Janet, my condolences to you. Very sorry for your loss. Luna looked like a very sweet, special girl. I think many of us on RO have fallen in love with her too. I sure hope Zappa and Patrick comfort each other and their mom. :hug:
> 
> :dutch



I read this at work this morning, and re-read it again now.... Makes me cry every time!!! :cry1:I don't even know what to sayabout such kind words. I wish we could meet so I could give you and your bunners big squishes of "Thanks" for your kindness. It is amazing to think about how attached we are to all ofthe forum bunnies. When the forum loses a bunny, it hurts almost as much as losing one of our own bunnies. 

Thank you for your kindness. I will treasure your words for as long as I take to grieve Luna's loss. If I lean on you a little for support, I know you will be there for me, as I will always be there for you. :hug:

myheart


----------



## kirbyultra

*myheart wrote: *


> I read this at work this morning, and re-read it again now.... Makes me cry every time!!! :cry1:I don't even know what to sayabout such kind words. I wish we could meet so I could give you and your bunners big squishes of "Thanks" for your kindness. It is amazing to think about how attached we are to all ofthe forum bunnies. When the forum loses a bunny, it hurts almost as much as losing one of our own bunnies.
> 
> Thank you for your kindness. I will treasure your words for as long as I take to grieve Luna's loss. If I lean on you a little for support, I know you will be there for me, as I will always be there for you. :hug:
> 
> myheart



:hug2:I am here anytime you need me, Janet. Bun moms go through so many things together that only we can understand. I think we are so lucky to have found our heart buns. Kirby is mine. I don't know if I could be as strong a woman as you if it were Kirby, frankly. I couldn't think of the possibility... It is good to know that I have a support system here on RO. :rose:I wish you and the buns well. It's such a shame Wisconsin is so far away. :dunno

...I should really consider moving. New York is too crazy for me sometimes...


----------



## kherrmann3

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> ...I should really consider moving. New York is too crazy for me sometimes...


Wisconsin isn't THAT far away!


----------



## myheart

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> :hug2:I am here anytime you need me, Janet. Bun moms go through so many things together that only we can understand. I think we are so lucky to have found our heart buns. Kirby is mine. I don't know if I could be as strong a woman as you if it were Kirby, frankly. I couldn't think of the possibility... It is good to know that I have a support system here on RO. :rose:I wish you and the buns well. It's such a shame Wisconsin is so far away. :dunno
> 
> ...I should really consider moving. New York is too crazy for me sometimes...



I think you would be amazed at the things you are able to do when you need to. It's either do it, or risk the alternative situation. I did what Luna needed at the time, as difficult as it was, but I managed to have an extra six months with her. I guess, in retrospect, giving fluids wasn't _that_ bad. It became part of our routine as much as we didn't like it. The members of RO were awesome for the support we needed on days that it didn't go well. It made the times we did give fluids right even better.

I've thought about moving many times for a change of pace. But I think I would be lost without a lake nearby to walk around to clear my head. I am so fortunate to live on Lake Michigan, and the only thing better would be to have my own private lake and a farmette filled with critters. 

myheart


----------



## kirbyultra

I suppose you're right, myheart. I didn't know I could love a little creature so strongly until my life actually took me there with Kirby. Who knows what the future holds...

Maybe RO just has a lot of Wisconsin members. I just feel like Wisconsin has a lot of rabbit people... and NY not so much. Maybe upstate NY but not in the city. Lots in Jersey too.

Petfinder shows a LOT of NY bunnies in need of a home. It's kind of heart-breaking. Husbun says we can really get a 3rd bun. He's willing to get rid of the computers and stuff and use a laptop instead. He saidI could get Kirby a queen. Kirby's at the right age and such to settle down :biggrin2:

I really like boy buns though. I just seem to like boys better, maybe because my first bun was a boy. I have never had a girly bun and I'm not sure what the difference would be. But I should really get Kirby a girlfriend to help with the bonding... and I have to do bunny dates right this time so, no more impulse bunny napping...

I kind of want to wait for Toby to settle down. He's showing signs of calming (with me, not with Kirby). Maybe one day he will be... bondable. I know that my husbun loves me and would give into anything to make me happy. A 3rd bunny would make me really happy. But at the same time with my ^&$#*! job doesn't give me enough time to enjoy 3 buns. And if I didn't get to love all my buns I wouldn't feel like I was giving them a good home. I want to quit and spend time doing something else with my life, but it's been such a miserable year that if I don't stay for that year end bonus check, I would be a crazy fool. I _should_ hold out until at least January to get a bun. 

But I keep looking at petfinder...Gah!! I'm so bad!:grumpy:


----------



## kherrmann3

I surfed petfinder constantly, too. That's kind of how we found Sammi. Actually, we just called in to HAWS, set up a bunny date for ALL of the bachelorette bunnies and went in. Sammi and Toby didn't fight "as much" as the other pairings  Will was the impulse adopter with that one.  

Like I said, Wisconsin isn't THAT far away, and if you lived near Waukesha, there's a lovely little non-profit rescue that has a few available bachelorette bunnies! (That's where Andy is fostered from)


----------



## kirbyultra

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> I surfed petfinder constantly, too. That's kind of how we found Sammi. Actually, we just called in to HAWS, set up a bunny date for ALL of the bachelorette bunnies and went in. Sammi and Toby didn't fight "as much" as the other pairings  Will was the impulse adopter with that one.
> 
> Like I said, Wisconsin isn't THAT far away, and if you lived near Waukesha, there's a lovely little non-profit rescue that has a few available bachelorette bunnies! (That's where Andy is fostered from)



Wisconsin is _pretty _far away, 15 hours! lol I actually did a whole plan thing in my mind - I was going to take a week off, have my brother bunnysit Toby, take Kirby with me in the carrier, bring towels and stuff in the car, plenty of litter, etc.... drive to Wisconsin. Live in a hotel for the week, spend the week having bunny dates with Kirby and Andy, make sure they get along. Convince myheart to gimme Andy. If she says no, I will have to steal him in the middle of the night! Drive 15 hours back to NY :biggrin2:Yeah, I was totally nuts about this... Except I only 1.5 vacation days left and I'd have to use the 5 days I allocated to visiting husbun's grandma in Cali in December... and explain to an old woman on her 80th birthday why I couldn't stay. :?

ANYWAY! 

I'm totally going to have a get a dutch girlie for Kirby one day... I don't know when, but I want a dutch. myheart's trio and Andy really have me in love with the breed. Also, Saudade's dutchLucy is so adorable. So jealous! After ElfMommy got Poe, I wanted a Rex or mini rex and I actually _accidentally_ got a mini rex (mix) which is Toby. I am totally convinced. Rex/mini rex bunnies are just crazy fun. :biggrin2:So, with that wish fulfilled, I must have a Dutch!


----------



## myheart

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> Wisconsin is _pretty _far away, 15 hours! lol I actually did a whole plan thing in my mind - I was going to take a week off, have my brother bunnysit Toby, take Kirby with me in the carrier, bring towels and stuff in the car, plenty of litter, etc.... drive to Wisconsin. Live in a hotel for the week, spend the week having bunny dates with Kirby and Andy, make sure they get along. Convince myheart to gimme Andy. If she says no, I will have to steal him in the middle of the night!
> 
> *I'm totally going to have a get a dutch girlie for Kirby one day...* I don't know when, but I want a dutch. myheart's trio and Andy really have me in love with the breed. Also, Saudade's dutchLucy is so adorable. So jealous! After ElfMommy got Poe, I wanted a Rex or mini rex and I actually _accidentally_ got a mini rex (mix) which is Toby. I am totally convinced. Rex/mini rex bunnies are just crazy fun. :biggrin2:So, with that wish fulfilled, *I must have a Dutch!
> *



onder: Well.... that sounded like quite the plan...!!! Not sure what to say, other than I might have to implement that one when I find a bunner out of state that I absolutely must have.

:bunny18Woot!!! One more person converted over to needing a Dutchie in their life!!! After you get a Dutch, Helen, the next phase is to want a Flemmie.... Just to warn you how the chain of needing other breeds goes. The alternative to Flemmie, if you can't find one, is any bun six pounds or over who likes to be squished on and loved up. I am just throwing this important information out there in case you need to forewarn your husbun that you might need a house sooner than you thought. 

myheart :rabbithop :dutch :anotherbun :headflickmmmm... herd of Dutchies... :biggrin2


----------



## kirbyultra

*myheart wrote: *


> Not sure what to say, other than I might have to implement that one when I find a bunner out of state that I absolutely must have.
> 
> :bunny18Woot!!! One more person converted over to needing a Dutchie in their life!!! After you get a Dutch, Helen, the next phase is to want a Flemmie.... Just to warn you how the chain of needing other breeds goes. The alternative to Flemmie, if you can't find one, is any bun six pounds or over who likes to be squished on and loved up. I am just throwing this important information out there in case you need to forewarn your husbun that you might need a house sooner than you thought.
> 
> myheart :rabbithop :dutch :anotherbun :headflickmmmm... herd of Dutchies... :biggrin2



It's a pretty good plan, huh? If Andy's staying a few more days, you better lock your doors! I'm pretty sure Kelly and I have our eyes locked on dear Andy!:duel

Flemmie eh? I always wondered why so many members need to get Flemmies. They just seem so... large? lol I was at my rescue's semi annual Bunny Spa Day and saw this small boy holding a rabbit as large as he was and my jaw hit the floor! He was holding the bun like a big carnival prize stuffie, it was pretty funny. Are they really so squishy? :shock:I told my husbun about the bun I saw and he was scared/mortified LOL!

Hmm herd of Dutchies, small... medium.. large... ? I see where you're going with this 

Here's to more buns! More buns! More buns!
:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## JadeIcing

I wonder what the drive from you to me is. onder:


----------



## kirbyultra

JadeIcing wrote:


> I wonder what the drive from you to me is. onder:



Much, much shorter!! I have made it to Hartford in rain in under 4.5 hrs I think. 

Everybun lock your doors! Kirby's slaves are looking for a Dutch lady for the Rabbit Nation queen's throne!


----------



## JadeIcing

Come for a visit. 

I will spread the word in case a Dutch girl makes contact with 3bunnies.


----------



## kirbyultra

maybe I can also say hi to Toby's lookalike at 3bunnies!


----------



## JadeIcing

:tears2: He had to be pts.


----------



## kirbyultra

:O Oh no!!!!!


----------



## JadeIcing

kirbyultra wrote:


> :O Oh no!!!!!



Yea it was a very sad thing. Very upsetting to us all.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Rabbits are like potato chips you just can't stop at 2 or 3! That's how I got so many! I am looking for localchapter of Rabbitholics Anonymous.


----------



## myheart

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> Rabbits are like potato chips you just can't stop at 2 or 3! That's how I got so many! I am looking for localchapter of Rabbitholics Anonymous.


Wabbitdad, what if you have to start your own chapter? I hope the chapter won't hold outings to rabbit shows or shelters... I think too many people would fall off the wagon too quickly. :coolness:


----------



## kirbyultra

*myheart wrote: *


> *Wabbitdad12 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Rabbits are like potato chips you just can't stop at 2 or 3! That's how I got so many! I am looking for localchapter of Rabbitholics Anonymous.
> 
> 
> 
> Wabbitdad, what if you have to start your own chapter? I hope the chapter won't hold outings to rabbit shows or shelters... I think too many people would fall off the wagon too quickly. :coolness:
Click to expand...

That is either a terrible idea, or the best idea ever!:highfive:


----------



## myheart

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> *myheart wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *Wabbitdad12 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Rabbits are like potato chips you just can't stop at 2 or 3! That's how I got so many! I am looking for localchapter of Rabbitholics Anonymous.
> 
> 
> 
> Wabbitdad, what if you have to start your own chapter? I hope the chapter won't hold outings to rabbit shows or shelters... I think too many people would fall off the wagon too quickly. :coolness:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is either a terrible idea, or the best idea ever!:highfive:
Click to expand...


I could just see the members of the Rabbitholics Anonymous chapter walking into a rabbit show and getting the shakes.... :shock:They would be searching for the nearest cardboard box to start stuffing bunnies of all shapes and sizes into it!!! Oh, the pandemoniumit would cause!!!! 

myheart


----------



## kirbyultra

*myheart wrote: *


> I could just see the members of the Rabbitholics Anonymous chapter walking into a rabbit show and getting the shakes.... :shock:They would be searching for the nearest cardboard box to start stuffing bunnies of all shapes and sizes into it!!! Oh, the pandemoniumit would cause!!!!
> 
> myheart



:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## kherrmann3

*myheart wrote: *


> I could just see the members of the Rabbitholics Anonymous chapter walking into a rabbit show and getting the shakes.... :shock:They would be searching for the nearest cardboard box to start stuffing bunnies of all shapes and sizes into it!!! Oh, the pandemoniumit would cause!!!!


That's why Will wouldn't let me go to the local rabbit show down the street. He was working that day, and wouldn't let me go alone.  We were joking about me going with an empty backpack, and Will coming home to a household full of bunnies! Then, when there was a bunny that was stolen from the fair. Will blamed me for it (jokingly)! Whoever stole it returned it (weirdo).


----------



## Wabbitdad12

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> *myheart wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> I could just see the members of the Rabbitholics Anonymous chapter walking into a rabbit show and getting the shakes.... :shock:They would be searching for the nearest cardboard box to start stuffing bunnies of all shapes and sizes into it!!! Oh, the pandemoniumit would cause!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> That's why Will wouldn't let me go to the local rabbit show down the street. He was working that day, and wouldn't let me go alone.  We were joking about me going with an empty backpack, and Will coming home to a household full of bunnies! Then, when there was a bunny that was stolen from the fair. Will blamed me for it (jokingly)! Whoever stole it returned it (weirdo).
Click to expand...

Thats how we got Daisy, Karen left me ALONE at a rabbit show next to a woman who could sell ice to eskimos. My hands started trembling, couldn't withstand the cuteness and..


----------



## kirbyultra

October 8, 2009 -kirby'z blogz vol. 9

oh! it's my turn again! hi everybunny. 

VOTE NOW! VOTE NOW! pls! vote for wabbitdad and skippery! Here:
http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=51283&forum_id=21





yay! Rabbit Nation go! go!

hmm mommy has me on a diet. can someone tell her to feed me more? i weally like pellets and she only gives me so wittle. :grumpy:i'm fluffy because it makes my slaves more obedient. what's she doing to me? more more more! more nom! more hay!

mommy did get me some new hay and it iz soooo nommy. i eat it all up every day and i hope she keeps it coming. 

and then she said i had a lot of poo. well of course, where do you think it all goes, mommy? when i don't poo you tell me to poo and watch me until i poo. then i poo and you say i poo a lot. make up your mind, mommy. :?

i made a stringy poo today and she went and grabbed me up and said i haz fuzzy butt and brushed my buns so, so much. :Xi didn't like that at all. *DISAPPROVE* i wuz wondering why she gave me so many cranberries before. it was cuz she was going to mess with my bun bun. then she gave me a banana and toby stole it. oooooh that toby... grr. she gave me another one but i didn't want that one. i wanted the first one. *shakes bunny fist*

well that is all for now. pls remember to ask mommy to pls pls pls gimme more pellets, k? thanks everybun! and everyone! :biggrin2:

-King Kirby
:dutch


----------



## Wabbitdad12

O.k. Kirby here goes, Can you give Kirby just few more pellets? He looks underfed.

Don't know if it will work Kirby, but I tried.


----------



## kirbyultra

Haha... Oh Kirby, turning the masses against me huh? Let's see, if everyone thinks you should have more, I'll feed you more ok?

I'll get a pic of my dear Kirby and you guys tell me if he looks like he could use a tiny diet. He's been getting less pellets for a month or two. Sometimes he looks much rounder than I remember and sometimes he doesn't. One thing I will say is his coat used to be even softer and shinier Kirbys old owner used to feed just hay and pellets, no greens so he loved his pellets bigtime and was absolutely gorgeous. He's still beautiful now but his coat seems different. 

Sir Toby got called by his full name this morning. Naughty boy climbed up things he shouldn't be climbing and got stuck, couldn't get himself back out lol!! He was making all sorts of gurgly grunting noises struggling to find an exit. It was so funny after a minute. Kirby doesn't make any noises unless I have mega pissed him off, then he will let out a low growl. It's very manly. (lol). Toby's grunts sound like something else... Like a baby blowing bubbles with his spit. LOL

Oh I love bunnies!!! They do such playful little things to light up your life. :hearts:


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Bad Toby!


----------



## kirbyultra

It's Friday! yay!
:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:

What a week. It was a zoo at work. And not the good type with cute animals in it. :?


----------



## myheart

Any better today, Monday, or did the "bad stuff" carry over through the weekend?


----------



## kirbyultra

I don't know, actually. I am so ill, congested... and generally miserable that I can't remember half of it. Oh, it's probably better that way lol Sigh...

I am actually really sad. My manager needs our tiny team to send 1 person to India and one person to Salt Lake City for a period of 1-2 MONTHS. :shock:I told my manager I have no interest in going to either place. Not because I don't want to (ok, I don't want to) but because I don't know if I can make it 1-2 months without my honey bunny babies. :tears2:I was pretty sure one of my colleagues would be ok with going to India (he's actually IN Indiaright now visiting family) but we won't know for sure until he returns to the office. And one other person wants to go to Salt Lake. But of all these people my manager picked me for Salt Lake City  I wanted to ask him if he could switch me with the person who wanted to go to Salt Lake but before doing that I want to make sure the guy prospective for India agrees to go. Otherwise he may send me to India and I'll just have to quit my job on the spot. I don't want to go!!!!!!!!!! :tears2::tears2::tears2::tears2::tears2::tears2::tears2:

Salt Lake City?!  There's nothing there! No bunnies. No Kirby. No Toby. No forum members for me to get a rabbit fix from. Can't they send me to Wisconsin or something?!:X

Anyhoo, here are some overdue rabbit nation pix. Kirby's been feeling kind of unpopular what with nobody commenting on his blog. Here's him giving you the disapproving look from out of the corner of one eye. 






"mommy, you promised me a banana chip."








"mmmmmmm pellets!!!"





"nommy hayyyy!"





SOMEBUNNY woke me up on Saturday in protest of getting breakfast at 11am (5 hours past due) by throwing his water crock down the ramp of his condo. That royal bun has earned himself a new water crock.




Complete with attachment to the wall. 





:dutch


----------



## silvermoon

Kirby is the cutest, I love his little white toes! 

Awwww, SLC or India??? That is rough! I hate to say that I think you should probably go to SLC if you must, jobs are so slim right now. Not a good idea to quit. Good luck, I hope you can stay home with the bun-buns.


----------



## kirbyultra

Thanks silvermoon! Kirby's precious white footie is one of his cutest features indeed 
I hope I get to stay too. 
Believe me when I say, I am ready to quit this job daily. They just need to gimme one more reason...


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Kirby how dare your slave feed you so late in the morning! Doesn't your slave know the royal tummy expects it food no later then 8am?


----------



## kirbyultra

Kirby's slaves get a bit delusional on the weekends and think that they can sleep in.


----------



## kirbyultra

October 13, 2009 - What I Am Doing Instead Of Working Today

Today, I frantically left work to do some things to prep for my refi closing tomorrow. And as a result, I am working from home this afternoon. Instead of working what was I doing? Looking at the buns groom themselves. Watching Kirby nom hay.... and just when I started to get some work done, I heard a rustle behind me. 

Little Toby had fallen asleep and totally flopped over in sleepy-sleep mode. He even grinded his teeth a little in dreamland. He's so cute! I can't believe I miss this stuff when I am at work. It's so precious... I wish I could watch them both nappie every day. :hearts:











Mushy face on the floor and wittle bunny pink wips bonus!





:hearts :dutch


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Great pictures, he's so cute!


----------



## kherrmann3

Adorable Toby face with pink squishy moosh action! I think I'm going to faint from cuteness!

I know how you feel about not getting stuff done in the presence of bunnies! I've had to give up on trying to do homework in the bedroom lately. I just can't do it with so many cuties scurrying around!


----------



## myheart

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> October 13, 2009 - What I Am Doing Instead Of Working Today
> 
> ....Little Toby had fallen asleep and totally flopped over in sleepy-sleep mode. He even grinded his teeth a little in dreamland. He's so cute! I can't believe I miss this stuff when I am at work. It's so precious... I wish I could watch them both nappie every day. :hearts:
> 
> Mushy face on the floor and wittle bunny pink wips bonus!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :hearts :dutch



Awe... How could you resist not scooping him up for smooches?!!!! I absolutely love this pic of Toby! I hope you don't mind, but when I get my laptop back, I want to save this pic in my forum-bunnies folder. He looks like such a little Prince when he is sleeping like this... 

The way you described not being around the bunnies while at work is exactly how I feel about not having my complete trio. I don't know who is more lost without Luna, the bunners or me. I just miss seeing the extreme cuddling action with my babies. It was always the coolest thing to walk in on them during a cuddle session when I least expected it. Made my heart melt every single time no matter how many times I've seen them cuddle before. Satisfied bunnies just make the day so much better.... 

myheart


----------



## kirbyultra

*myheart wrote: *


> Awe... How could you resist not scooping him up for smooches?!!!! I absolutely love this pic of Toby! I hope you don't mind, but when I get my laptop back, I want to save this pic in my forum-bunnies folder. He looks like such a little Prince when he is sleeping like this...
> 
> The way you described not being around the bunnies while at work is exactly how I feel about not having my complete trio. I don't know who is more lost without Luna, the bunners or me. I just miss seeing the extreme cuddling action with my babies. It was always the coolest thing to walk in on them during a cuddle session when I least expected it. Made my heart melt every single time no matter how many times I've seen them cuddle before. Satisfied bunnies just make the day so much better....
> 
> myheart



 Why would I mind? If my bunners bring joy to someone I am more than happy to share. 

Oh, he's doing it again. It's so cute. He looks so silly this time. He's leaning on his chin instead of on one side :hearts:

You're right. Satisfied bunnies really make my day. When they are bursting with joy and binky all over the place, my heart just erupts with warmth. I feel like I've done something right and they are as happy as can be. 

How are Zappa and Patch? Are they cuddling each other without Luna gluing them together? :expressionless


----------



## myheart

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> How are Zappa and Patch? Are they cuddling each other without Luna gluing them together? :expressionless



I have been avoiding doing any updates on their blog because I know I will want to go through all of thepictures and memories. I know I be in tears well before the end and I am at work right now. Not a good combination.... :tears2:

So, I will update here because you asked.... Patrick and Zappa are doing okay. No where near as cuddly without Luna, but once in a while I catch an "Awe" moment that makes me think they are good. But then I see Patrick laying all by himself most of the time, and my heart just breaks for him. Zappa just isn't the cuddly type. She is very independent, and does things in her own time. She is starting to groom Patrick a little bit more, and she cuddles sometimes, but not the "I'm yours forever" type of cuddling. She is making efforts everyday to please Patrick. 

I think they were spoiled by Luna. She provided the contentment and bonding when it was needed for the entire trio. But she was always there for Patrick... the way it was meant to be. 

myheart


----------



## kirbyultra

Oh, don't cry, Janet. I know I can't imagine what you are going through. And poor little Patrick. But every day will bring us new surprises and opportunity for more joy. Zappa will grow up and she may be a cuddle bun for Patrick, who knows? They do have each other for now, however conditional. And you have them both. Be each other's love and stay strong.


----------



## myheart

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> ....They do have each other for now, however conditional. And you have them both. Be each other's love and stay strong.



I usually just sigh and give thanks that I do have my baby boy and one naughty BabyZappa to care for. Maybe there will be another girl for Patrick in the future. One that Zappa will accept as a new bond-mate also. I am just to used to seeing a trio... I thought pairs were so neat to watch, but the dynamics of a trio never cease to amaze me.

I can't wait for Kirby to find his true love, if you are inclined to get another bunner. Then you will see how much more complete and peacefulhe will be. Even little Toby could benefit from some special snuggles... 

myheart


----------



## kirbyultra

*myheart wrote: *


> I usually just sigh and give thanks that I do have my baby boy and one naughty BabyZappa to care for. Maybe there will be another girl for Patrick in the future. One that Zappa will accept as a new bond-mate also. I am just to used to seeing a trio... I thought pairs were so neat to watch, but the dynamics of a trio never cease to amaze me.


I do hope you form another trio one day. Everybun is different, but I know you are up to the task. With such a loverbun like Patrick, who could resist? :biggrin2:


myheart* wrote: *


> I can't wait for Kirby to find his true love, if you are inclined to get another bunner. Then you will see how much more complete and peacefulhe will be. Even little Toby could benefit from some special snuggles...


Oh, Kirby will get a queen bun one day. It's a matter of time  I'm sure I will fall in love with some girlie bun soon before Kirby falls in love lol 

And Toby? Well, he's probably going througha "ewww girl cooties!" phase right now. We'll wait till he grows up a little  For now he gets his snuggles from mama. :hearts:


----------



## kirbyultra

:tears2:I'm so sad. Could be stress. Could be because my dad busted his eyebrow today. Could be worrying about RexLovables' Sylvie bun. Could be because I'm miserably sick. Could be because rabbits are dying everywhere..... :tears2:

Not for people who cannot stomach death: article about rabbits being used as fuel in Sweden. http://www.nydailynews.com/real_estate/2009/10/14/2009-10-14_heating_plant_in_sweden_burning_rabbits_killed_in_city_parks_to_warm_homes.html#ixzz0TvYVlGpq

I'm so saddened by this. I don't know what I can do. I just feel awful. So many bunnies. Sweet, innocent little bunnies. :bawl:


----------



## kherrmann3

I don't even know what to say about the Sweden thing.


----------



## kirbyultra

Me neither. I feel like my heart stops and I hold my breath every time I think about what awful things they're doing to rabbits there


----------



## myheart

Sorry... by the sounds of it, I don't think I even want to click on the link... :tears2:


----------



## kirbyultra

I don't blame you


----------



## kherrmann3

I didn't have the heart to click it either. I just read what you typed and my heart sank.


----------



## myheart

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> :tears2:I'm so sad. Could be stress. Could be because my dad busted his eyebrow today. Could be worrying about RexLovables' Sylvie bun. Could be because I'm miserably sick. Could be because rabbits are dying everywhere..... :tears2:



I get this way sometimes also. The bad-stuff just gets to be so overwhelming that it just seems like a good time to break-down because I can't seemingly do anything to help things move in a positive direction. That is when I make myself some hot chocolate (with milk), put a nice comedy/romance in the dvd player, and call it a day. Sometimes I am only able to help myself, which in turn, makes me feel a bit better so I am able to then help others with their problems.

Cheer up.... We'll be strong for you, if you need us. :hug:

myheart


----------



## kirbyultra

:hug:


----------



## kirbyultra

Grr that awful link messed up the horizontal proportion of my entire page 16. Grr!

I turned in before 10 pm last night. I found that even when I open their pens now the bunnies don't care to come out before their prime playtime of 11-11:30pm! They were probably excited in previous weeks but now the living room is just hohum  I didn't see the buns have their run time but husbun tells me they had a blast. I'm sad to have missed that. I love to watch them run. I only pet them a bit yesterday. I must make up for it tonight. I hope I can. I am so tired. I wish this cold would go away.


----------



## myheart

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> ...I am so tired. I wish this cold would go away.



It took me at least a good week and a half to two weeks to get rid of my cold. Lot's of fluids and rest... I think that is all one is really able to do to get rid of a cold soon enough. Hope you feel better soon... :hug:

myheart


----------



## kirbyultra

:bunnyhug:Thanks! 

I am still not well. I'm tired and miserable and congested still. And, it was raining in 40 degree weather, with windchill, and I didn't have an umbrella. Completely soaked. ugh!!


----------



## kirbyultra

October 15, 2009 

Toby came out to play. I made it to 11pm!!! He came out almost at the stroke of 11pm and hopped around. He kept trying to nibble my pants and my big toe. He wedged his head under my knee and kept nudging me. I ignored him for a while... Oh he did not like that.

He employed the old parrot-mode. Hopped up onto my shoulders and attempted to balance his rolly bottom on there. When that didn't workhe shoved his whiskers in my face. Ok, Toby, you have my full attention now.

He hopped off and promptly made his demands. Ear rubs and head petting. NOW.

It was satisfactorially administered. And now he is off conquering something else (daddy slave). lol

:dutch


----------



## kirbyultra

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> :bunnyhug:Thanks!
> 
> I am still not well. I'm tired and miserable and congested still. And, it was raining in 40 degree weather, with windchill, and I didn't have an umbrella. Completely soaked. ugh!!


Oh yeah I found out, it was a nor'easter. :shock:Snow and rain in October - it just ain't right!


----------



## JadeIcing

Any word on the job?


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I am glad Toby finally got your attention and you pleased his royalness.

Have you found out if you have to go out west or way way east?


----------



## Dragonrain

> Oh yeah I found out, it was a nor'easter. Snow and rain in October - it just ain't right!



Brr it has been getting so cold here lately huh? Already! It wouldn't be so bad if it wasn't for all the rain. I had to break out my winter coat this morning when it was time to take the dog out.

I hope you and the bunnies all have a good weekend! Stay warm!


----------



## kirbyultra

Boy it was crazy weather today. I hope it gets better but the weekend forecast looks dreary and cold so far 

I have not heard definitively what's happening yet. As usual my dept is making a mess of things and nothing is planned appropriately and therefore I'm sure nothing will be executed well. I'm not happy about this at all... but again, I need to make it to bonus time... sigh.

Hope everyone is having a good start of the weekend so far!


----------



## kirbyultra

October 17, 2009 - Buns revolt

When I woke up I found the buns with poops everywhere, and Toby's pen was just a disaster:







Toby: No hay in the rack. Litter box stuff all ripped up, food dish with no pellets.... 
Kirby: Bits of chewed up hay stems all over the floor, willow hay rack all chewed up to pieces, poops all over the ramp and floor.

Why?

Because I didn't learn from last week's folly and woke up at noon. The buns had probably gone without food for about 3 hours. There was some hay lying around all over the place but clearly no bun of royal blood would eat off the floor. Heavens, no.

The slaves need to be punished! ullhair::foreheadsmack::tantrum::baghead:dunno

Me? I slept for over 12 hours and my cold feels much better (I can finally breathe! sorta.) but whenever I sleep so much, my body kind of aches and my head doesn't feel right. I think I needed it though. Buns a-blazin' or not. lol 

Side note: I'm dying for Kleenmama's shipment to come!!! I'm down to maybe my last 10 lbs of Oxbow and I'm up to my eyeballs in haydust. The Rubbermaid bun is like 40% dust, 15% root material, brown pieces, 45% edible. I have to sift through the bin strand by strand to pick out edible hay for my babies. I have to wear a mask to do this or I'll be sneezing to high heaven. It's just so much work for so little hay (takes me 30 minutes to get enough hay to last them 1 day). 

And Kirby, having eaten bluegrass, just chews up the Oxbow timothy and dumps them on the floor. All I see are stems in 2 inch pieces, all over! Toby will eat it but he has a habit of tearing down all the hay from the rack into his litter box and peeing on all or some of it, then he won't touch it anymore. I can't ever give him enough hay to eat it seems, and picking through it every day is such a pain. 

The 50# box of Oxbow seemed like a good buy at the time but now that I'm down to the last few chunks, I'm frustrated and angry with it. I really hope Kleenmama's shipment is better (I got 30 lbs). It is supposed to arrive on the 21st. I'm dying to throw out all the remaining Oxbow!!!

:dutch


----------



## kirbyultra

Great news. I spoke to my manager and told him flat out I don't want to go to Salt Lake City and India. He was totally ok with it.  I hope plans don't change and circumstances become something else. I just can't be without my babies. I am inflicted with a fatal case of GSMB (Gotta See My Bunnies). I also have GGMB (Gotta Get More Bunnies). Oh life is cruel!!!


----------



## myheart

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> ...I am inflicted with a fatal case of GSMB (Gotta See My Bunnies). I also have GGMB (Gotta Get More Bunnies). Oh life is cruel!!!



:yeahthat: More bunnies, please!!!!

Glad to hear that things might go your way at work. I don't think I would want to travel overseas with the way things are now-a-days. Sending good vibes on your not having to travel for work... :hug:

Sounds like you are feeling a bit better. Now, get to attending to those bunny-masters!!!! I think they have been neglected enough and need some extra TLC that only a bunny-mom is able to provide!!!! 

myheart


----------



## kirbyultra

The buns have been getting showered with mommy lovin' the last couple of days.  Yahoo!!!

I found an amazing possible match for King Kirby!!!! Eeee! I'm so excited that I am totally beside myself! I want to see if the shelter would be open to bunny dates to see how it goes. I got Kirby from this shelter, so the people there know Kirby and know to some degree that I am a decent bun mom. 

I am still doubting myself about the 3rd bunny, but I felt exactly this torn when I was contemplating getting my first bunny and that was the best decision *ever* so ... I'm sure I'll get over my butterflies. Husbun is 110% on board too! Wheee!!! The possibility of bunny dates first definitely makes me feel better about it. 

 She's not a Dutchie, but she's a gorgeous black all over. She totally reminds me of Kirby. Her eyes are so serene :hearts:

Here is my thread about the bunny, DeeDee. http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=51703&forum_id=1


----------



## myheart

DeeDee sounds like one of those big & beautiful girls. Best of luck waitingfor a response to your e-mail!!! I'll keep my fingers crossed that the dating goes well... :hug:

myheart


----------



## kirbyultra

Thanks!
No email yet from Safe Haven Rabbit Rescue. I hope I hear soon. I'm tingly with excitement!


----------



## Torchster

Good luck with the 3rd bun! I will be watching to see how things work out. I am on the fence about trying to bond a 3rd to the ones I have. I hope that it goes well.


----------



## kherrmann3

DeeDee looks like a sweetheart! :hearts:


----------



## kirbyultra

Still no email reply yet... but I know they don't check email all the time like some people do. I sent them a 2nd email with some picture updates of Kirby since Kirby came from there. Hope I hear back soon!

Here's a pic of the sky by my apartment. Looks like the sky is about to be swallowed by some darkness.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Nice picture, what are the tall buildings from left to right?


----------



## RexLovables

Pretty pic!


----------



## kirbyultra

I don't actually know about the buildings. There are some office buildings across the river, but they are much smaller than the high rises in New York. I love how I can see the sunset on a cloudless day


----------



## Wabbitdad12

That is a very nice view. Karen and I had a nice view of the Rockies when I was stationed in Denver years ago, many many many years ago.


----------



## kirbyultra

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> That is a very nice view. Karen and I had a nice view of the Rockies when I was stationed in Denver years ago, many many many years ago.


Thanks. I am sure the Rockies is a much more stunning view than my little office buildings


----------



## hln917

Hi Helen! My name is Helen too and I just started reading your blog aboutthe adventuresof Kirby and Toby.Have to admit it's more entertaining than reading a book! Now I'm thinking about starting one about my clan. Good luck with Dee Dee and keep us posted. Will you be going the the Safe Haven Bunny Spa on Saturday? I may take Baci there to be pampered. Would love to meet you!


----------



## Dragonrain

Nice view! Looks similar to ours - we have the NYC skyline on one side and NJ on the other. You can't see them as well from our apartment though, since we're only on the 3rd floor there's a lot blocking the view.

Good luck with the new bunny. I know you're not definatly getting her yet, but she looks like a sweetheart.

Did you get your hay yet? Mine is suppose to be delivered today sometime. I am way too excited for a box of hay, lol. Hopefully it's good though, because the last hay I got from Farmer Dave and the bunnies hated it!


----------



## kirbyultra

hln917 wrote:


> Hi Helen!Â  My name is Helen too and I just started reading your blog aboutÂ the adventuresÂ of Â Kirby and Toby.Â Â Â Have to admit it's more entertaining than reading a book!Â  Now I'm thinking about starting one about my clan.Â Â Â  Good luck with Dee Dee and keep us posted.Â  Will you be going the the Safe Haven Bunny Spa on Saturday?Â  I may take Baci there to be pampered.Â  Would love to meet you!



Hi Helen! Thanks for reading my blog! 
I went to the spring bunny spa but unfortunately cannot make it to this one coming up. I have to work!  Poor Kirby did not really even like being touches by a stranger last time. He was so put off by it and was upset for the rest of he day LOL. If I could go I'd bring Toby. He seems more adventurous so he might have liked it.


----------



## kirbyultra

*Dragonrain wrote: *


> Nice view! Looks similar to ours - we have the NYC skyline on one side and NJ on the other. You can't see them as well from our apartment though, since we're only on the 3rd floor there's a lot blocking the view.


Did you see one evening in the summer when the sky was PINK and the clouds were like gimondo marshmallows/cotton puffs?? I took a picture of that too, but I forgot to post it. 

Dragonrain* wrote: *


> Did you get your hay yet? Mine is suppose to be delivered today sometime. I am way too excited for a box of hay, lol. Hopefully it's good though, because the last hay I got from Farmer Dave and the bunnies hated it!


I did! I got it on Tuesday and it is SO GOOD. The 3rd cut timmy is delish - Kirby :hearts it so much. He eats everything I give him almost immediately. Toby on the other hand isn't touching it :XToby prefers stiffer 2nd cut hay. I have not opened up the bluegrass yet, from the same shipment, but I think Toby will like that more. So far, I love all the Kleenmama hay!


----------



## kirbyultra

October 22, 2009 - Toby starts to molt

White fur everywhere. Just everywhere. He's eating less. He's pooping small. Eating less. He's kind of moping in his hidey box. I fed him some pumpkin. I'm kind of upset about it. I hate to see my babies not feeling 100%. Toby definitely isn't looking happy. :tears2:

Kirby is still happy. In fact, he is so hoppy today. He loves his 3rd cut hay. He is uber... active. 

I guess I'm just too tired to type a proper post. :?Forgive me!

:dutch


----------



## hln917

Sorry to hear Toby isn't feeling well, hope the little prince is better soon!


----------



## Dragonrain

Hope Toby is feeling better soon!

:hug:


----------



## kirbyultra

Aw, thanks ladies  I hope he is better soon too. Lot of vacuuming in the meantime... lots of floaty white fur all over the place!

So, I found out that Toby does not like Kleenmama 3rd cut hay. He won't eat it. I'll literally feed him a strand of it, he'll pull it out of my hand and then spit it back out on the floor. Then I would feed him some of his original Oxbow hay and he'll nomnomnom it up... then I try to slip in a piece of 3rd cut and he'll do the same thing - take it from my hand and toss it on the floor, then come back expecting Oxbow. Ughhh what a bunny. I can't believe I have the 1 bun in the world who doesn't like 3rd cut hay. Good thing I also ordered bluegrass. He is not crazy about it but he'll eat it. It is not helping me feel better about his shedding. I need him to eat MORE hay, not less.

Kirby on the other hand is completely nuts about 3rd cut hay. His ears screamed "HAPPY BUN!" as he joyfully OMnomnomnom'ed his hay. It's so much fun to watch buns eat. Kirby has the cutest little chubby cheeks and they "flub-bub" when he chews.:biggrin2:


----------



## kirbyultra

Here are my shots of the weird day in the summer with very odd clouds. I think it's the first time clouds made it to the news because it was so weird. Check it out.





They look like cotton puffs.





So, Toby is still kind of mopey, but he'll get up to get a chance at Kirby. I think Kirby just sits there to annoy him. LOL "neener neener neener, you can't get me..."




Toby gets points for trying though....naughty boy.

King Kirby: Oh, look, the peasants are looking... I suppose I should look royal for a photograph...





Here's my boy with some of that bluegrass hay.





Bunny rump





:dutch


----------



## Dragonrain

Aw figures he wouldn't like it huh? They can't just make things easy for us! I gave my bunch some 3rd cut today and they are all eating - although Barnaby seems to prefer the courser hays. I think next time I order from Kleenmama's I'll get only half 3rd cut, and maybe half 2nd or bluegrass. But one good thing, is that it's sooo much less dusty compared to Oxbow! I don't think I'll be ordering Oxbow hay again anytime soon.

Hope you and the bunny boys have a great weekend! :bunnydance:


----------



## kirbyultra

*Dragonrain wrote: *


> Aw figures he wouldn't like it huh? They can't just make things easy for us! I gave my bunch some 3rd cut today and they are all eating - although Barnaby seems to prefer the courser hays. I think next time I order from Kleenmama's I'll get only half 3rd cut, and maybe half 2nd or bluegrass. But one good thing, is that it's sooo much less dusty compared to Oxbow! I don't think I'll be ordering Oxbow hay again anytime soon.
> 
> Hope you and the bunny boys have a great weekend! :bunnydance:



Yep - Toby likes crunchier hay as well. And totally agree about the dust. I would not go back to Oxbow because of the dust. My husband has put up with it (our 50 lb box of it) for months and we couldn't wait for this shipment so we could toss it. I really enjoy the Kleenmama hay all around.

Enjoy the weekend!:wave:


----------



## kirbyultra

October 24, 2009 - Toby poops the big one

:litterhealthy:

YAY! Toby pooped a huge furry one last night and then he pooped all over the place, some was flung outside of his pen ( I don't know how he achieved this). But it's ok, as long as he IS pooping, I feel better. He really didn't touch that 3rd cut timmy at all. 

Kirby's poops have never looked better. The Oxbow was all the way at the bottom of his hay basket and he picked out all the 3rd cut. He ate it ALL! I gave him a ton of it last night too. I took all the Oxbow he didn't care for and gave it to Toby, figuring Toby might appreciate it more. I gave Kirby some bluegrass to compensate. I don't want Kirby to get ALL SPOILED on 3rd cut hay and then refuse to eat anything else. It's not available year-long


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I am glad Toby is doing better.


----------



## kirbyultra

Wow - Benebac is not a game. That stuff really works. I fed Toby a teaspoon of powder benebac before going out to dinner. He hadn't eaten very much from what I can tell still. But I came home and...

Well, I forgot to close his door. He came out and was nowhere to be found. I also didn't close the door to the no-bunny-zones (my bedroom and the bathroom). I was in a panic looking for him. I finally found him hiding under the couch. I looked around the no bun zones and didn't find anything out of place. Thank goodness my baby To-To didn't eat anything he shouldn't. 

What I did find in his litter box was a huge pile of poops. They were all very dark in color and also very small. No furry ones, just small. I'm sure he's still working some stuff out that's why he's not eating much. 


Edit: While we were gone, Toby conquered the sofa ottoman. He's lying on it right now! He's never laid down on it. For the longest time he's just been jumping on the couch and walking around.


----------



## kirbyultra

October 25, 2009 - Halloween Dress-Up

I figured to preserve my life, I would start with the toughest one first while I had full energy. Mission: Transform Toby into Toby "The Jaws" Shark-bunny.

Oh he did not like it. Not one bit. :grumpy::grumpy::grumpy::grumpy::grumpy:Lots of grunting later...





He finally stopped looking like his pride was hurt and gave me a good pose to enter into the RO PhotoPhile contest lol





And Kirby... well, Kirby was so good. He was calm, and he let me maneuver him quite a bit. But I found out that the costume was too small on him. His legs wouldn't fit through the sleeves. Luckily you don't need to fit in the sleeves to look the part. I draped it on his back.





I had to get the pic taken on my lap because if he ran around the suit would just fall off.





Don't forget to vote for them when the contest starts! They got lots of treats but I'm stillbeing punished for making them do this, at least the rest of the entire day. 

:dutch


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Those are cute! Did you make the costumes?


----------



## kirbyultra

Oh, as if I had that much talent :biggrin2:
I bought them at Target. They were both extra small size, which fit Toby perfectly. But I think a small would have fit Kirby better.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

*AHH Poor bunny has to look like a shark for Halloween.

kirbyultra wrote: *


> October 25, 2009 - Halloween Dress-Up
> 
> I figured to preserve my life, I would start with the toughest one first while I had full energy. Mission: Transform Toby into Toby "The Jaws" Shark-bunny.
> 
> Oh he did not like it. Not one bit. :grumpy::grumpy::grumpy::grumpy::grumpy:Lots of grunting later...


----------



## kherrmann3

I need to hit up Target. Very cute!


----------



## NorthernAutumn

Any Kung-Fu moves today, Kirby -style?


----------



## Dragonrain

Their costumes are sooo cute! 

I wish I had gone out to get costumes this year, but I didn't. The only one I have is Barnaby's pumpkin costume from last year, and Barnaby is the only one small enough to fit into it. Oh well, I think I'll spare them all this year, and spare myself from their wrath


----------



## kirbyultra

I haven't had much time this week to update, but will soon!

Please vote for Kung Fu Kirby and Shark Bait Toby in the Halloween photo contest!!!!   
http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=51971&forum_id=21

:dutch


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

I voted for Shark Bait Toby


----------



## kirbyultra

kirby'z blogz vol. 10
hi everybody! it'z me, kirby, again. happy halloween! i don't like halloween except for the treats that i get. mommy made me dress up. :grumpy:how's everyone and everybun doing? i'm blogging because mommy hasn't had time to blog much lately. she's been sort of busy and pretty down lately. 

i'm not sure why, but she's been mumbling a lot, busying herself and she comes to pet me, but she doesn't seem to be paying attention. i am trying to cheer her up by binkying and standing around on my back legs. i don't know why, it alwaysmakes her laugh. 

she said i was going to get a "fwiend" and then she said i wasn't gonna get one. hmmm i don't know what it is, but last time she said toby is a fwiend and he turned out to be kind of mean to me. i am ok with just mommy and daddy :hearts: and i guess toby can stay in the rabbit nation too. 

my furz are falling off again. booooo! mommy is brushing it off with her hand right now, which i like. she always takes good care of me :hearts and mommy has been giving me nommy nommy hay. i luv it so much!! i am always busy making poo though. but oh well.

don't forget! you have to vote for me and toby! we worked hard to dress up and mommy made us.

k, that's all! byeee!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

Right bow Toby is in the lead for #1. GO TOBY


----------



## kirbyultra

Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote:


> Right bow Toby is in the lead for #1. GO TOBY



yay!!! vote vote vote! vote now everyone! vote for me and toby!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

Helen the winners have been announced guess who WON???


----------



## kirbyultra

November 1, 2009

Thanks everyone!! Thanks for voting for Toby and Kirby. I am totally getting bragging rights for this now :biggrin2:

Grand Champion: Toby "Shark Bait" Bunny






2nd Runner up: Kung Fu Master Kirby





:dutch


----------



## sharlaelizabeth

Congrats Toby! And Kirby, of course.  


How are they getting along?


----------



## kirbyultra

kirby'z blogz vol. 11

hi everybody. miss me?
:inlove:


----------



## kirbyultra

kirby'z blogz vol. 11 (continuez)

i can haz carot?





omnomnomnom!





it'z dead.





HUH? it'z aliiiiive!





mommy! get it off! get it off!





tomorrow... i will conquer it.

:dutch


----------



## Fancy77

*kirbyultra wrote: *


>


I love this pic the view of how u have it is so unique like right at kibys level u can see what he's thinking...

:inlove:


----------



## kirbyultra

Kirby demonstrates his patience with the carrot enemy.

[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/niBZgz7l8s8&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

Kirby is adorable with the carrot


----------



## Fancy77

TBH Helen the bast part of Kirby's carrot video is your laugh. It is so infectious...


----------



## SweetSassy

Cute video! He is adorable! :inlove:


----------



## kherrmann3

My Toby has that same carrot! If your Kirby is anything like my bunnies, that green part will be gone soon!  I love putting stuff on Toby's head (like you did with the carrot). I like to hide craisins in his head fur.


----------



## fuzz16

LOL Kirby is so cute...im suprised hes so tolerant


----------



## kirbyultra

Kirby is definitely going after the green part, yep. 
I was surprised Kirby wanted it at all. I bought it for Toby and he didn't care for it so I let Kirby have a try. And that was that!


----------



## kirbyultra

Now I wonder... What would happen if I tried putting it on Toby's head?...


----------



## Yurusumaji

Kirby - you are an adorable bunny bun!

Michiko won't touch her Flip-N-Toss carrot.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> Now I wonder... What would happen if I tried putting it on Toby's head?...


Try it


----------



## kherrmann3

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> *kirbyultra wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Now I wonder... What would happen if I tried putting it on Toby's head?...
> 
> 
> 
> Try it
Click to expand...

:biggrin2:


----------



## myheart

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> *Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *kirbyultra wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Now I wonder... What would happen if I tried putting it on Toby's head?...
> 
> 
> 
> Try it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin2:
Click to expand...


That is just mean.....!! Today a toy carrot, tomorrow a hat of leafy-greens, and then what? Pieces of pizza, or waffles...? 

myheart


----------



## kherrmann3

Maybe just pancakes. A classic!


----------



## myheart

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> Maybe just pancakes. A classic!


:shock:Oh no!!! Not the Classic Pancakes!!! :shock:Anything but the Classic Pancakes....:shock:


----------



## kirbyultra

myheart* wrote: *


> kherrmann3* wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *kirbyultra wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Now I wonder... What would happen if I tried putting it on Toby's head?...
> 
> 
> 
> Try it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin2:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is just mean.....!! Today a toy carrot, tomorrow a hat of leafy-greens, and then what? Pieces of pizza, or waffles...?
> 
> myheart
Click to expand...

That's not mean. That is a very excellent set of ideas!!! :yes:

myheart* wrote: *


> kherrmann3* wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe just pancakes. A classic!
> 
> 
> 
> :shock:Oh no!!! Not the Classic Pancakes!!! :shock:Anything but the Classic Pancakes....:shock:
Click to expand...

I am sure my guys are not gonna sit stillfor pancakes. I can however, help them out with a little syrup-glue... :shock:


----------



## kirbyultra

On a side note, I am worried about this carrot toy. There are things rattling inside of it making some noises which are fun for the buns but if they chew past the rope material, will the beads inside be exposed? Will they be able to eat whatever it is? It sounds small and plastic. I don't want them to choke or injest it.



P.S. I don't know why I keep double posting! So I am separating my last post into two...


----------



## kirbyultra

November 6, 2009 - bunnies make everything better

Lesson learned again: When unhappy, love a bun or two. Feel 200% happier. :biggrin:

:dutch


----------



## Fancy77

R u ok, Helen??

Or r u in a philosophical mood this morning???

If u r then how bout "life is like a box of chocolates..." lol


----------



## kherrmann3

I think the carrot is plastic under the rope, so the "seeds" won't fall out once the rope is gone. That's just what it sounds like to me. Toby has had his for almost five years. Once the green bit was gone, he didn't like to chew it as much.


----------



## kirbyultra

Fancy77 wrote:


> R u ok, Helen??
> 
> Or r u in a philosophical mood this morning???
> 
> If u r then how bout "life is like a box of chocolates..." lol



speaking of chocolates... 
*goes to look for chocolate*


----------



## kirbyultra

kherrmann3 wrote:


> I think the carrot is plastic under the rope, so the "seeds" won't fall out once the rope is gone. That's just what it sounds like to me. Toby has had his for almost five years. Once the green bit was gone, he didn't like to chew it as much.


Oh ok  Thanks!
Buns are so odd. They just do whatever they want... Us slaves just have to keep entertaining.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> kirby'z blogz vol. 11
> 
> hi everybody. miss me?
> :inlove:


Why of course Kirby!


----------



## kirbyultra

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> Why of course Kirby!


hehe thanks wabbitdad. :bunnydance:


----------



## kirbyultra

November 8, 2009 - :?

Hi all. I hope everyone enjoyed the picture update. I've been a complete mess in the last week. My health in all ways took a dive. I feel like crap, truly. I think it has to do with the weather. My skin is bothering me, I'm so drained of energy and today I think I had the worst headache of my life. It was not really the way I was planning on spending my Sunday. In the past week I've seen a podiatrist, therapist, and a neurologist. Next week I'm getting and MRI of my head. I hope it explains why I get headaches so often, but hope it's not something bad.

The forum's recent members have gotten me very puzzled lately. Normally I love reading the forum throughout the day but have recently found that there's been a lot of drama peaking up in various subforums. It's kinda weird. This is either new or I've never noticed it before and just started noticing it now. Lot of disappearing posts/locked threads... it's kinda disconcerting. I do still love being here and I hope that Kirby's blog is a happy place and fun to read  I've been feeling not-so-hot recently but the buns are still doing well so I'll still try to keep Kirby's blog updated.

Toby and Kirby have both been super good lately. Except the occassional release of poop where it doesn't belong - KIRBY! Every time I vacuum Kirby feels the need to re-establish his hold on his lands. They've both been shedding like crazy and I've been putting off cleaning until yesterday. My Dyson had to be emptied three times yesterday with all the fur in the rabbit nation. I feel much cleaner now but the bunnies must be in a frenzy to seize land. 
:vacuum:

So without further ado, here are some Toby pix. 









Special note: My heart goes out to Mike and Scone. I sure hope that Scone feels better. And best of luck to Mike with the fluids. 

:dutch


----------



## Wabbitdad12

*kirbyultra wrote: *


>


Aww, how cute!


----------



## Torchster

Now that is a great pic!


----------



## kirbyultra

Thanks!


----------



## kirbyultra

I need to always remember that I have two buns who love me and a husbun of my own who loves me. 

Tomorrow is Kirby's gotcha day!! I can't believe I've had him in my life for a year already. It doesn't feel like a year. It's like I got him last month or something. I looked at pics I took of him last November. And all through till now. I'm so lucky to have such a loving, gentle bunny in my life. He is my light, my black beauty of the night. :hearts: Theres never enough time with him. I wish I could spend every moment with Kirby. He is just amazing.

I have been wanting to write about Toby too. He's getting sweeter and sweeter daily, at an almost exponential rate! It's incredible. I thought teenage years would last longer but I think we're past them. He's so cute and sweet now. I can definitely see where impatient folks who don't understand bunnies could get upset with a baby bun going through this phase. I know many people don't make it past this. But it is so rewarding when you do. I really feel like Toby is mine now. He's not just a "crazy bun" anymore. He's my sweetheart. 

:dutch


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> November 8, 2009 - :?
> 
> The forum's recent members have gotten me very puzzled lately. Normally I love reading the forum throughout the day but have recently found that there's been a lot of drama peaking up in various subforums. It's kinda weird. This is either new or I've never noticed it before and just started noticing it now. Lot of disappearing posts/locked threads... it's kinda disconcerting


The lastest Drama is old/new stuff. Nothing most of us aren't surprised happened.






aaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
Just want to kiss his nose


----------



## kirbyultra

I can't believe this but, Toby sleeps like that every single day. Yet another reason to quit my job and stay at home with bunnies all day!


----------



## Fancy77

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> *kirbyultra wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aww, how cute!
Click to expand...

I have officially melted!!!


Hope u will b feeling better soon. :hug:


----------



## SweetSassy

The forum's recent members have gotten me very puzzled lately. Normally I love reading the forum throughout the day but have recently found that there's been a lot of drama peaking up in various subforums. It's kinda weird. This is either new or I've never noticed it before and just started noticing it now. Lot of disappearing posts/locked threads... it's kinda disconcerting. I do still love being here and I hope that Kirby's blog is a happy place and fun to read  I've been feeling not-so-hot recently but the buns are still doing well so I'll still try to keep Kirby's blog updated.


^^^ I totally agree with you. It wasn't like that before. 

______________________________________________

I love the pics of Toby!! He such a cutie!! :inlove:


----------



## JadeIcing

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> The forum's recent members have gotten me very puzzled lately. Normally I love reading the forum throughout the day but have recently found that there's been a lot of drama peaking up in various subforums. It's kinda weird. This is either new or I've never noticed it before and just started noticing it now. Lot of disappearing posts/locked threads... it's kinda disconcerting. I do still love being here and I hope that Kirby's blog is a happy place and fun to read  I've been feeling not-so-hot recently but the buns are still doing well so I'll still try to keep Kirby's blog updated.



It is always there. We just work hard so that it doesn't effect the whole. The only time we lock is per request of orginal poster or if it has gotten out of control. Which thank heavens doesn't happen often. We try to keep it behind the scenes as to not upset everyone.

Kirby and Toby's blog is always a constant joy to go into. They are wonderful bunnies with a wonderful owner.


----------



## kherrmann3

I love that last picture of Toby! It makes me want to "beep" his nose! He still looks like that little tiny puff that he was awhile ago (he just got bigger!).


----------



## kahlin

Great picture!


----------



## kirbyultra

kherrmann3 wrote:


> I love that last picture of Toby! It makes me want to "beep" his nose! He still looks like that little tiny puff that he was awhile ago (he just got bigger!).


Haha Toby has four paws and 18 nails that say otherwise about your *beep*ing his nosey! It's funny you mention his size because I was looking at Toby this weekend as he's started to do his "chicken mode" pose quite often lately... His body has gotten bigger but his head hasn't grown bigger in months! He has a babyhead pasted on an adult body. LOL. I swear, he looks like an Easter peep, the pink bunny kind.


----------



## kirbyultra

JadeIcing wrote:


> It is always there. We just work hard so that it doesn't effect the whole. The only time we lock is per request of orginal poster or if it has gotten out of control. Which thank heavens doesn't happen often. We try to keep it behind the scenes as to not upset everyone.
> 
> Kirby and Toby's blog is always a constant joy to go into. They are wonderful bunnies with a wonderful owner.


As a member and a bun mom, thank you.


----------



## JadeIcing

Welcome.


----------



## kirbyultra

November 9, 2009 - Kirby's 1st Gotcha Day

_November 9, *2008*: Kirby Comes Home
_
Hardly seems like the same bunny. He was so scared, so timid. His new home was a scary, strange place at first. He was so scared, he didn't even know he had an upstairs. Here he is cooped up in the 1st floor of his condo.





A few dayslater, upstairs on the 3rd floor, still not sure if he is safe, or what he is doing here.





*Today, 1 year later,* safe and cozy at home, nomming on his hay breakfast.





"hiiiii mommy!"





"where are the craisins, mommy?"





I hope to have many more years to share with Kirby. I can't believe it's already been one whole year. 

1 year ago, the KirbyKam that made life away from Kirby halfway bearable. Optical zoom, tilt, pan, image saving, FTP, works on iPhone CamViewer app...





And now, 1 year later, I present to you: TOBYKAM.It doesn't have optical zoom, or pan or tilt, or much of anything, but it does work with my iPhone. And oh yes, it's wireless, baby. And it's 1/5 what KirbyKam cost me.






:dutch


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

Are you going to set up the TobyKam?? So we can admire his looks from afar?


----------



## kirbyultra

You know what's really odd is that all the streaming webcam sites require a camera that is hooked up directly to the PC in order to detect the video and neither kirby nor tobykam hook up to my computer. They hook up to my router directly so that they can be on without my computer being on. They're like little computers unto themselves. Saves me a bit of electricity to not have to have the PCs on all day while I am not home and want to see the buns!

I did however find my good old USB webcam from like6 years agothat I can hook up perhaps at some announced time to show Toby and Kirby to the world. My husband is uneasy about the whole thing so I have to choose a time when he is not home. lol camera shy.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

LOL sounds good.

You can't use the site Minda and Jim use?


----------



## kirbyultra

Yeah I checked out the site they use. I attempted it. It said it couldn't find my webcam  I got stuck at the "connect your webcam to your PC" part haha


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> Yeah I checked out the site they use. I attempted it. It said it couldn't find my webcam  I got stuck at the *"connect your webcam to your PC"* part haha



LOL


----------



## kirbyultra

For the record Kirby and Tobykam don't even have a USB port. I'm not pulling a silly, honest! :biggrin:


----------



## JadeIcing

How much?? Very very intrested!


----------



## kirbyultra

70ish after rebate:
http://www.buy.com/prod/d-link-dcs-...nk-securicam-dcs-920/q/loc/101/207897922.html
+$8 tax before rebate. Free shipping.


----------



## kherrmann3

Happy Gotcha Day, Kirby!!! :hearts:


----------



## kahlin

Happy Gotcha day!

It must be great for you to see the improvement. And he's gorgeous!


----------



## myheart

Oh... I can't let National Kirby Day go by without wishing Kirby a Happy Gotchya Day!!! Hope there were lot's of snacks and good times for all.... :biggrin2:

myheart


----------



## kirbyultra

Thank you everyone! King Kirby had a good day, filled with binkies, hidden treats, and lots of kisses, pets, nosey rubs, and snuggles. I hope he knows how loved he is. I think he does though, because he makes me feel very loved. :hearts:

Interesting thing about Toby today. He must have been in a snippy mood. I sat in his pen today and he didn't like my sweatshirt. He kept biting on it and tugging and pawing at it. He eventually started to swipe at my loose bangs, and then chewed on my hair. He pawed at my loose strands and I got a bunny paw at my face too. He wasn't too happy today though I can't be sure why. He and Kirby are both still shedding, so maybe they are just annoyed from the fur. He still sat for petting and kisses but seemed pretty bothered by my presence otherwise. 

No treats today. Both bunnies' appetite seems slightly decreased. Toby's hay intake is not as good, his poops are funny shaped, still mostly round. Kirby is eating hay but not loving his greens. It could be that the greens this week were not as fresh as usual, but who knows. Could also be that they both got lots of treats yesterday because it was a national holiday in the Rabbit Nation. The slaves will be keeping a very close eye on them.


----------



## BethM

I can't believe I missed Kirby's Gotcha Day! Give him some day-after nose rubs for me.


That's a great price on the TobyKam! I use a Panasonic wireless camera, it's got pan, but no optical zoom. Mine came with it's own private webhosting, so I just access it through the website on my iPhone. I love watching the bunnies during the day. I got the idea from your KirbyKam, so I thank you!!


----------



## kirbyultra

I'm so glad you got your bunny cam! I think the webhosting built into the camera is a requirement for the iphone app to work with it. I think it's really awesome. My KirbyKam's webpage has controls on it that I can use for the panning and zooming, then I can just switch back to my CamViewer and see the new angle. Love it! TobyKam has been working out pretty well too. Bunny cams are so good for vacations when you really want to see them 

I've been looking at Toby the past few weeks and it seems like his hay rack (from IKEA) really only makes life easier for me. I can put a lot of hay in there and then just give him a small pile twice a day without having to break out the big plastic bins. I don't think he understands that he can go into the rack and eat from there. He's kinda short, I guess. Sometimes he goes into the rack and eats from it but he has to stretch his neck up and it doesn't look comfy. :?


----------



## kirbyultra

Oh, and nose rub gifts were dutifully given to his royal bunness :biggrin:


----------



## SweetSassy

Sorry I missed Kirby's Gotcha Day! 



HAPPY GOTCHA DAY!! arty:arty:


----------



## Wabbitdad12

*SweetSassy wrote: *


> Sorry I missed Kirby's Gotcha Day!
> 
> 
> 
> HAPPY GOTCHA DAY!! arty:arty:


:yeahthat:


----------



## kirbyultra

Thank you :bunnydance:


----------



## kirbyultra

Kirby has majorly been poopin' 

Nutrition and Behavior thread: 
http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=52306&forum_id=48

:grumpy:
:dutch


----------



## kirbyultra

November 13, 2009 - Funny buns

"I hereby claim this remote control and this laptop as property of Sir Tobias."






Butt-to-butt Buns LOL





:dutch


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

Love the first photo of Tobi


----------



## myheart

Tobi... Technology Guard-bun on duty!!!







"I can't fix 'em, but they are sure safe with me! Cuteness is just a disguise..."

myheart


----------



## kherrmann3

Hehe! It looks like Toby slipped on the couch (the way his front feet are)! How cute! :hearts:


----------



## kirbyultra

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> Hehe! It looks like Toby slipped on the couch (the way his front feet are)! How cute! :hearts:


Haha! How do you like this one? Kirby totally looks like "I've fallen and I can't get up!"


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

LOL poor boys are being made fun of. But they are very cute.


----------



## kirbyultra

November 15, 2009 - Project Runway

I've been telling my husband that Toby like to watch Project Runway. It's a reality tv show about fashion designers and models... my best friend got my hooked on it and I watch it every Thursday or Friday on my DVR. And I started to realize in mid-season that Toby would sit REALLY still for a LONG time whenever I was watching tv... 

Well today I was watching Desperate Housewives and Toby was prancing around, destroying my couch, climbing all over my, he was binkying ON the leather (which my husband hates! But he tolerates it because he thinks it's really cute)...he's also made enemies with the tv remote so he generally was not allowing me to watch my tv in peace. Then I put on Project Runway and the spinoff show, Models of the Runway, and he literally just plopped down on the ottoman in mid-binky and watched tv! 

I called out to my husband and made him witness it. I am pretty convinced... do your buns watch girly tv? lol

:dutch
P.S. Oh my gosh my grammar and spelling is just completely unacceptable. Sorry guys, I'm so destroyed by my work this week... I gotta be in the office at 6am tomorrow! AGH...


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

My guys aren't close enough to the tv to watch it. When they did get out they weren't interested in the tv.


----------



## Torchster

I don't think that my bunnies are much for TV, but I'd never have that channel on anyways too see if they like that stuff. When my buns are out, the spend lots of time behind the sofa, so they can't see the TV anyway.


----------



## kherrmann3

My Toby used to like flopping next to the couch and watching TV with us. For awhile, he liked to loaf next to the entertainment center and watch us (which is weird; watching something while somebunny is watching you).

I love the picture of flopped Kirby. It totally reminds me of those old "I've fallen and I can't get up!" commercials! What a dramatic bunny!


----------



## kirbyultra

Toby does that to me sometimes too. When he's tired from running, he would just sit on the carpet and watch me watch tv... weird little bun.


----------



## kirbyultra

November 18, 2009 - Baby Bunnyhood, the Story of Sir Toby

I've been wanting to write this for some time but didn't have a chance until now. I hope that one day this may help someone think about their baby bunny who's going through adolescence. 

Toby. I got him when he was a wee baby. He was at my mercy, so small, so vulnerable. He couldn't do anything to me if I picked up, hugged him, rubbed him all over. He was so tiny, so cute! I could eat him up, he was so small and adorable.






And then one day, he gets really big, like _twice _what he was before! And suddenly he's bolting all over the place, he's climbing on stuff, clawing at things, at me, at my other bunny, and he's insane. He jumps, he runs away, I can't catch him. He won't respond to commands. He just... runs... everywhere. And he rattles the cage when I put him away. He is so noisy. He is aggressive! It's crazy!

_



_

_ALL _over the place!





And all you ever see is his _butt _because he can't be stopped!





He won't sit still. Can't groom him. Can't pet him. He flicks me off. I have to bunny proof the entire place because he gets into everything... every single stinkin' bitty hole in my apartment needed to be sealed off.





It's tiring. It's unrewarding. The bunny truly has a mind of its own and he doesn't ever take the time to mind me. Goodness. It's hopeless. 

Toby made me pretty mad sometimes. He made me feel like such a failure of a bunny mom. I was SO frustrated with him. Then one day, he goes to the vet to get neutered. And he comes home looking like this. And I am broken.





Suddenly, he needs me. And I'm all he has. And that's what stays with me. He's mine. And I'm his. It wasn't easy, but if we didn't make it through those times, we wouldn't have had these times. 









He's growing up now. He's still not very nice to Kirby. But he loves me now, and I of course, will always love him. 

To every teenage crazy bun out there and their slave... there are going to be better times and when you see your baby grow up into a wonderful, loving, beautiful rabbit, you will be so proud. :hearts:

:dutch


----------



## myheart

That is a very nice reminder to bunny slaves everywhere. Part of me wants to say that it is not just a reminder for slaves going through bunny adolescence, but for everyone with a new bun. It is really a little reminder that love takes time and patience. We get so used to our usual routines, that when a new bun shakes things up, it just takes time to get back to same-ol' - same-ol'.

myheart


----------



## kirbyultra

*myheart wrote: *


> That is a very nice reminder to bunny slaves everywhere. Part of me wants to say that it is not just a reminder for slaves going through bunny adolescence, but for everyone with a new bun. It is really a little reminder that love takes time and patience. We get so used to our usual routines, that when a new bun shakes things up, it just takes time to get back to same-ol' - same-ol'.



Yep I think it's applicable! New lil buns can just turn our world upside down... 

I hear having a baby is like that. It arrives and everything is up in the air, in a million pieces, and then... somehow when you look down at the precious little thing, it's just perfect. 

Well, it has fur, but it's my version of perfect. :biggrin2:


----------



## Torchster

That is a wonderful story! Very well written. I don't think that I could handle a baby, I'll stick with my adults. They keep me jumping!


----------



## kirbyultra

November 19, 2009 - Bunny hugs

I picked up Kirby today. No stress. He just ran to a corner, and I let him know he's about to be picked up. Then I picked him up and that was that  Kirby understands now, nothing bad is gonna happen to him. 

I just hugged him and stroked his ears for a few minutes. He was so good to me. :inlove:

I put him back in the Rabbit Nation, treated His Rabbit Highness to some craisins and he happily hopped about.

I went to get some bunny lovin' from Toby and it didn't go as well. He didn't go flying like he usually does. I hada real good handle on him. One time he got loose and I chased him under the couch, then I got him in my arms. I stood in the hallway where I knew he wouldn't go flying and bang into something harmful. He was definitely freaking out, he didn't like being held. He's not comfortable with it. 

I gave him a lot of soothing words, tried to rub his nose. I even gave him a piece of dried banana and he ate it up. He was getting really stressed out so I put him back in his cage. He plopped down and just didn't care anymore. I sat and pet him all over and he took another fewlittle pieces of banana and was very happy. 

Well, Toby and I are not like Kirby and I, but it's a work in progress. 

Kirby lately has had horrible poop habits. He's been pooping everywhere. One or two or five poops here and there! I think he hates the box for some reason. I'm going to get him a new litter box this weekend and see how it goes... I hate disinfecting!

:dutch


----------



## JadeIcing

Some of mine I can cuddle some I can pick up and put in place.Than some I only handle when it is a must. They know that when I do it is because I must.


----------



## kirbyultra

Kirby keeps pooping on the outside of his litter box. :grumpy:That ain't the half of it either!





Poor kids. Lately the slaves have been playing pranks on them. Instead of cutting the lettuce... Daddy just gave 'em this. 




Kirby: "I am not pleased. The royal chef must be punished."

But Sir Toby'll eat anything, even if it is the size of him!




"om nom nom nomnomnom!"

Lettuce hat!





:dutch


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

LOL Tobys hat. Poor Kirby cant proper slave services


----------



## kirbyultra

November 19, 2009

Kirby's kinda mad today. I suspect it is because...

I bought a FM radio that is ipod enabled. It is supposed to be an alarm clock but I put it in the rabbit room. You see, Project Runway season 6 is over and I think that Toby liked the show because it had pretty girls prancing around in pretty clothes and also rhythmic runway music. I am guessing he likes music. 

Well a few hours of music later, I came home today and I was picking up Kirby's stray poops and he went ape on my hand. He kinda dug/clawed at my hand which he's NEVER done before. Not ever! He was so annoyed it seems. I think he enjoys quiet. I think the radio annoyed him...  Oops. 

I did it because I thought Toby would like it and also I remember that the shelter I got him from said that sometimes bunnies whose slaves work long hours put on radio so the bunnies don't get bored. 

:?

I'm sad that Kirby was so upset. :tears2:

Husbun got a Mac. He also bought the magic mouse. So I inherited his optical mouse, yay! Also, I might be able to better edit pix and video with his Mac, not sure yet. I'm as anti-Apple as it gets but I got the iPhone for its great webcam app so I can look at my buns. I'll see what pros I can get out of it.

I'm going to make the cute little bunny song that plys during the bunny Sweet Millions commercial my alarm clock ringtone. I think it'll help make me wake up feeling more happy thinking about bunnies.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I tried the radio once with the rabbits and they either didn't like my choice in music, country, or they got noise overloaded.


----------



## myheart

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> ...I'm going to make the cute little bunny song that plys during the bunny Sweet Millions commercial my alarm clock ringtone. I think it'll help make me wake up feeling more happy thinking about bunnies.



That's not fair!!! I love the song and could play it over and over! I think the video has half of it's hits from me viewing it from your thread! I wouldn't mind waking up to that myself because of the cute bunny images that are now connected with the music for me. 

Kelly must be getting to you...! Toby with a lettuce hat!!! First, poor Mr. Regiford, and now Toby!! Who will be next?!!! The Lettuce Hat strikes again!!! :shock:

myheart


----------



## kirbyultra

*myheart wrote: *


> That's not fair!!! I love the song and could play it over and over! I think the video has half of it's hits from me viewing it from your thread! I wouldn't mind waking up to that myself because of the cute bunny images that are now connected with the music for me.
> 
> Kelly must be getting to you...! Toby with a lettuce hat!!! First, poor Mr. Regiford, and now Toby!! Who will be next?!!! The Lettuce Hat strikes again!!! :shock:
> 
> myheart



I :hearts that Sweet Millions commercial. It cheers me up when I am down at work. It always makes me squeal when it comes on tv!!

The Lettuce Hat was stolen from Mr. Regiford, I hope Kelly doesn't mind! It was so hysterical, I'm surprised the picture was in focus what with me cackling away at him! 

The lettuce hat may move on to King Kirby next...


----------



## kirbyultra

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> I tried the radio once with the rabbits and they either didn't like my choice in music, country, or they got noise overloaded.


Yeah, I think I turned on some pop for Toby so he could have something with a beat. King Kirby don't like that new fangled music. :shock:


----------



## kherrmann3

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> *myheart wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Kelly must be getting to you...! Toby with a lettuce hat!!! First, poor Mr. Regiford, and now Toby!! Who will be next?!!! The Lettuce Hat strikes again!!! :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> The Lettuce Hat was stolen from Mr. Regiford, I hope Kelly doesn't mind! It was so hysterical, I'm surprised the picture was in focus what with me cackling away at him!
Click to expand...

It's good to see that I am the best bad influence ever! :wiggle


----------



## kirbyultra

November 23, 2009

Kirby is in a foul mood still. He pawed my hand. He wouldn't let me pick him up. He struggled through grooming. 

I am miserable. I am coughing and my eyes are welling up all the time, my breathing is wheezy. I think there's too much fur in my respiratory system somehow. I cough so much, so deeply that it hurts.

I had a terrible dream about Kirby yesterday. I woke up gasping, in a huge sweat, and crying, yelling for Kirby. I was afraid I hurt him. I went and kissed him in the rabbit room. I haven't felt right since.

He has been pooping all over the place. He's been in a bad mood since Saturday. 

He is eating and drinking normally. Poop looks totally fine. What could be wrong? 

I also trimmed some of his nails today. I cut all Toby's nails today. I figured while he was pissed with me, I might as well get it all over with. 

*sigh*

:tears2:


----------



## myheart

Wow, Helen, sounds like you are really stressed out about something(s)! :shock:

Are you getting any time off of work for the Thanksgiving weekend? Do you have any vacation time to take a nice three or four-day weekend to do your own thing? Maybe Kirby is sensing your stress level and is telling you he doesn't like it.

If you are really concerned about Kirby, maybe a vet visit would be in order. Perhaps just having someone palpitate his tummy to tell you things are okay internally will set your mind at ease. Has Kirby had his teeth checked of late? 

Not sure what else to suggest... Hope it gets better for you soon. :hug:

myheart


----------



## kirbyultra

Kirby has been ok today, but still a bit antsy when I am around. There are noises coming out of the pipes. Everyone has been complaining about these noises. They are loud and come and go through the day and night. I wonder if the noises are scaring Kirby. He's so easily frightenened. I don't know if I am just trying to reason with myself or what... my gut feeling is that there's nothing "wrong" with him but he is really upset about something.

I am actually going away actually for a short trip to Toronto on Friday, coming back Sunday. My brother is bunnysitting again. It does worry me that Kirby's not quite right and I'm leaving him. I don't know what it is with my luck. The buns are always pulling something on me right before I go away and it makes me worry so much. I will try to enjoy the time away from everything.

Whenever I start to get worried out of my mind and frustrated with myself, I end up doing "things" to busy myself and take my mind off... I've recently taken up baking.

I have 2 really lovely loaves of cream cheese pumpkin bread in my kitchen now, and a house that smells of Thanksgiving. On Sunday I made red velvet cupcakes. Tomorrow I'm making a pumpkin pie to bring to the Thanksgiving table. I love baking, but then once I savor the goodness and it's gone, the worries come back


----------



## Yurusumaji

Hope your weekend turns out to be just what you needed and when you come home you will see all is well. 

No sense in stressing over something that could be nothing. :hug:


----------



## myheart

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> Whenever I start to get worried out of my mind and frustrated with myself, I end up doing "things" to busy myself and take my mind off... *I've recently taken up baking.
> 
> *I have 2 really lovely loaves of cream cheese pumpkin bread in my kitchen now, and a house that smells of Thanksgiving. On Sunday I made red velvet cupcakes. Tomorrow I'm making a pumpkin pie to bring to the Thanksgiving table. I love baking, but then once I savor the goodness and it's gone, the worries come back



I'll be watching the mail for goodies if I can't have a Kirby visit!!! 

myheart


----------



## kirbyultra

LOL - mail order pumpkin pies anyone?

I went through a lot of pumpkin this week, I must say! Between the pumpkin bread, the pumpkin pies and Kirby's gas attack this morning, I'd say thank goodness I went to the market and hoarded cans of pumpkin since Libby's announced a possible shortage...

Like all parents' favorite first children, Kirby went and got a little gassy on a major holiday and scared the wits out of me. He is doing much better now. It pains me to have to leave my bunnies when Kirby is like this. He looks a lot better but I don't know if it's something going on that caused this episode. I'll be taking him to the vet when I come back. I return Sunday. It's a short trip, thankfully! 

I am thankful for: family, bunnies, health, love, and canned pumpkin.

Did everyone have a good Thanksgiving?

:dutch


----------



## Yurusumaji

Happy to hear Kirby is feeling better.


----------



## kirbyultra

*Yurusumaji wrote: *


> Happy to hear Kirby is feeling better.


Thanks. Let's hope he stays that way ray:


----------



## kirbyultra

I've gotten my bunny-sitting document all together for my brother. Updated it with Toby's almost-adult diet, Kirby's health checks, and Rabbit Nation playtime rituals! It's 7 pages long, chock full of info 

I am really nervous about leaving them... Toby and I are just getting to be lovey dovey (hee hee) and Kirby's not quite 100% himself. I'll be back Sunday night. I'll have my Kirbykam and Tobycam watching them at least. Too bad there are roaming charges in Toronto or I'd be eyeing them all day. I have wifi in the hotel so I can check them there.  

I really hope everybun will be ok while mom's away. I better get some sleep. It's gonna be an early morning flight for me! I may check in over the weekend. Otherwise have a good one!

Happy Black Friday, deal-shoppers!


----------



## kirbyultra

Hee hee, Kirby looks so fluffy on Kirbykam.


----------



## Yurusumaji

It's great to know you can keep an eye on him. I bet that really puts you at ease!

Happy to see little Kirby is still doing well.


----------



## kirbyultra

It calms my nerves when I see Kirby and Toby on the webcams. They're my sanity anchors  Kirby has been sitting around/walking around his play pen so he doesn't look in pain. He is on high alert because mom and dad are gone and their uncle is filling in. He ate all his food and even got excited when he was being served pellets. Hooray! 

Poor Toby has the door open but he hasn't worked up the courage to leave his home with a stranger in the rabbit nation. Silly rabbit  He's been lounging around all night, standing by the door wondering if he should venture out.

I called the vet's this morning. Made an appt for Monday. Hope they behave and stay well. Until tomorrow that's all the updates I have.  

:dutch


----------



## kirbyultra

November 30, 2009 - The Return of the Slaves

I'm back and the buns' lives are normal again. I saw them through the webcams and felt so bad. Kirby and Toby didn't want to go out and play the first couple of days I was gone. Then on Sunday they went out to play a bit. 

When I came back Kirby was scared, didn't recognize it was me, and ran for the hills. I started to talk to him and pet him, then he realized it was me and pancaked  Silly bunny. Didn't recognize mommy! He sounds much better in the tummy and is eating well.

Toby knew it was me right away and hopped right over for some attention while I was petting Kirby. He tried to stick his nose through the bars. How could I resist such a face. I went over to shower him with kisses and hugs right away. He flattened for me too. He was very happy and hopped all over the place yesterday and this morning when I let him out too. 

My good boys...    

:dutch


----------



## Yurusumaji

Yay!!! So glad all went well, the boys are a-ok and you're back home with your babies. :hug:


----------



## kirbyultra

*Yurusumaji wrote: *


> Yay!!! So glad all went well, the boys are a-ok and you're back home with your babies. :hug:


Yep! Kirby's ok too


----------



## Torchster

Yeah Kirby!

I wish my bunnies were so well behaved.


----------



## kirbyultra

We got a Christmas tree last night. Toby has never seen a tree before I don't think. He was deeply intrigued by the thing and stared at it for hours, never stopping his nose. It was hysterical watching him hop out to the living room and seeing him freeze in mid step, completely in awe of the funny smelling tree. He hopped around, then settled on a spot on the couch and watched it all night. 

He's so cute! It's not even decorated yet!

Tonight is Kirby's turn. Didn't have enough time to let him out last night.


----------



## Dragonrain

Aw his reaction sounds so cute! Did you get a real tree? We have a fake one and have had it up since Nov. 1st! I miss the smell of a real one. They have these little $10 real pine trees in at Shoprite and I think I'm going to get one of those just for the smell. Hopefully I can keep it alive too.


----------



## l.lai

How come you give your buns Lettuce? I thought it was bad for them? Void of nutrition and made primarily of water? (Your bunnies are adorable by the way!)


----------



## kirbyultra

l.lai wrote:


> How come you give your buns Lettuce? I thought it was bad for them? Void of nutrition and made primarily of water? (Your bunnies are adorable by the way!)


that's only iceberg lettuce. Many other types of lettuce are fine to give and do provide nutritional value, such as romaine, green, and red lettuce.


----------



## kirbyultra

Dragonrain wrote:


> Aw his reaction sounds so cute! Did you get a real tree? We have a fake one and have had it up since Nov. 1st! I miss the smell of a real one. They have these little $10 real pine trees in at Shoprite and I think I'm going to get one of those just for the smell. Hopefully I can keep it alive too.


yup! I got a $10 real tree off the street. It's small but it's huge from their point of view  Kirby loved playing around it too! He sniffed it bigtime but didn't work up the courage to bite or lick the branches lol


----------



## kherrmann3

Sounds like your furbabies are in the holiday spirit!


----------



## kirbyultra

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> Sounds like your furbabies are in the holiday spirit!



Yup! Toby was chewing on the tree a little today!

This is last year's Kirby holiday photo but it's still cute  I gotta snap some new ones.


----------



## kirbyultra

December 4, 2009 - Like mom, like furbaby

Ok, so I gotta just explain... I look like crap because I've been working long hours all week, last weekend,and gotta work this weekend. The apartment is literally a mess. I was lying down on the couch dealing with some legal matters on my laptop. I didn't know Toby was sitting there... and I guess husbun saw an opportunity and took it.

Ugh. My god. It's funny, but I'm not sure if *I* should necessarily be laughing!!:shock::grumpy:






:dutch


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

thats such a cute pic of bunny with his slave


----------



## BethM

That picture is awesome, Helen!!!!


----------



## kirbyultra

Hehe, thanks!!

Today I put up the Christmas decorations. I would have liked to put lights but I wasn't sure if the buns would behave so I decided not to put the lights. The tree isn't the same without the lights, but the buns don't seem to mind.  I was gonna take pics of them and make a holiday card but my headaches got the best of me. I took a long nap and ended up doing the decorating too late in the night. The indoor lighting isn't good enough to get decent pics, especially of Kirby's dark fur. He really needs natural sunlight for my camera to get a good pic.

Toby was very excited the whole time we were putting up ornaments. He was poking around eveything, running in circles around us. I was afraid I might step on him! I almost did once  

Tonight was one of those nights I really wish my boys got along so that they could be out at the same time. Instead, only Toby got to see. Kirby was up in his condo so I decided to let him relax in his own space and let Toby out. Maybe one day we'll all be able to sit by the tree, our whole bunny family.

:dutch


----------



## kirbyultra

Some of you may know, I've been working wacky hours lately. Sometimes starting 6am for 12 hrs straight, sometimes my normal 8-5, sometimes on weekends. It's driving my sleeping schedule nuts. I felt faint by 7:30pm and slept till about 9:30pm and then I thought, well now I've done it. I've ruined the night's sleep by a late nap. And i gotta wake up at 5am tomorrow.

Chicken soup, slice of cake and a glass of warm milk later, I'm still up. So are the buns who by now have got have had it with the slaves leaving them in their cages so often lately. I let Kirby out who was binkying in his pen (this is rare!) and he came out with full enthusiasm! He gave me a binky show and went home. Toby came out and had himself a ball too. While Toby was running around I spent some time with Kirby. My first and only depression medication 

Kirby was minding his own business and I came in and sat down. He kind of looked at me as if to say "you're back! About time..." I have not spent much quality time with him. Not the way we used to, in probably a couple weeks. I laid on my stomach and pet him. He flattened for me and I continued to rub his head and nose. I smooshed my face into his tummy fur and he kinda laid in a funny position all lopsided for me. I rubbed my cheeks on his cheeks and he took it all in. I stopped to look at him, he got up and scratched his ear, then turned around and stuck his head under my hand. Aw, he wanted more petting. I just laid on the floor and pet him, snuggled next to him for a while. The floor was so cold. He is so warm. And like this, Kirby heals my soul. Interruptions by Toby poking his nose in to try to nip Kirby's tail came at regular intervals, but so as to not spoil the moment with shooing, I just held Kirby's bum to shield it from Toby and everybun was safe. Like always, I promise Kirby no one will ever hurt him. He is always safe with me. :hearts:

So long, Sunday. Hello Monday. I love you, Kirby. 

Love,
Mommy 
:dutch


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

Sounds like u had a good day. Hope you get some sleep after that play time.


----------



## kherrmann3

I love how bunnies can fix those crummy moments! It just makes everything feel better!


----------



## kirbyultra

I don't know why. I just bought all these zhu zhu pets.... I am almost sure I do not have time to ebay them. Sheesh what am I doing?


----------



## myheart

Are those the motorized hammies? They sound like kitty-cat fun to me!!! 

Do you have any nieces who might want them? I am sure there are enough people out there who can't find them in stores. You'll find homes for them.... 

myheart


----------



## JadeIcing

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> I don't know why. I just bought all these zhu zhu pets.... I am almost sure I do not have time to ebay them. Sheesh what am I doing?


God send them to me. I need several. My god sister has only asked for them nothing else. :embarrassed:I also want them. I love toys like that. Which explains why I have 8 fubys.


----------



## hln917

Ok, which little kid did you mug to get them? :biggrin2: Thought they were THE HOT ITEM?


----------



## kirbyultra

Ali, they still have them on etoys.com. Set of 4. They come out, with shipping, to be $20 a piece. Which is still cheaper than buying them on ebay.com. The other day I bought 2 Chunks for $12 each.

I want a Mr. Squiggles though. Toxic or not I think he's cutest. I think I might keep one or two just to see how the buns react to a motorized hammie LOL. 

I bid on about 30 Mr. Squiggles on ebayin the last 2 days. I didn't win a single one. They all worked out to be over $30 each with shipping.


----------



## kirbyultra

*myheart wrote: *


> Are those the motorized hammies? They sound like kitty-cat fun to me!!!
> 
> Do you have any nieces who might want them? I am sure there are enough people out there who can't find them in stores. You'll find homes for them....
> 
> myheart


The worst part is that I already bought presents for all 3 of my nieces and they are not returnable! I was sure I would never get my hands on any zhuzhu pets so I dismissed the thought. All of a sudden I buy 6 of them. 3 Chunks (the white one), and 1 each of the other 3. Bahhhh! Now I am in love with Mr. Squiggles (brown/tan one).


----------



## myheart

I have to admit that I don't know about Mr. Squiggles... So I looked on Ebay to see what it is. There is one in Ohio that will be ending in about twenty minutes. No bids and starting at $1.99. Not sure how high stuff like that goes....

myheart


----------



## myheart

*myheart wrote: *


> I have to admit that I don't know about Mr. Squiggles... So I looked on Ebay to see what it is. There is one in Ohio that will be ending in about twenty minutes. No bids and starting at $1.99. Not sure how high stuff like that goes....
> 
> myheart



Never mind... price is going upin last few minutes as per usual ebay style.

myheart


----------



## JadeIcing

I have two will take pics and post when I am home.  I want to get all of them for her. So that is 3 plus the 4 new ones being released.


----------



## kirbyultra

Etoys had a set of all 4 new ones too


----------



## kirbyultra

myheart wrote:


> *myheart wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> I have to admit that I don't know about Mr. Squiggles... Â So I looked on Ebay to see what it is. There is one in Ohio that will be ending in about twenty minutes. No bids and starting at $1.99. Not sure how high stuff like that goes....
> 
> myheart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never mind... price is going upÂ in last few minutes as per usual ebay style.
> 
> myheart
Click to expand...

yeah I have been sniped at less than 2 minutes for Mr. Squiggles for almost every auction. With shipping every Mr. squiggles has gone byond $30! I figure buying the set online is ok, at $20 for the one I want and possibly selling the hammies that I did not want to keep. $35 for a toy that normally retails for $8.99 just crosses some line for me. Meanwhile paying $20 is borderline ok. lol


----------



## JadeIcing

Which one is that one? I sometimes we get them at work I will pick it up for you if I see him.

I have 3 but need to give one to my moms friend. :XMy god-sis wants the yellow one, and than I choose which to give to my moms friend and which one she also gets.


----------



## JadeIcing

[font=Verdana,Geneva,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]*Zhu Zhu Pets Early Release
*[/font]*New Characters Available NOW*
December 7, 2009
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 



[font=Verdana,Geneva,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]*Greetings!* 

YOU ARE THE FIRST TO KNOW-

We are excited to share with you some great news - we have new ZhuZhu Pets characters arriving in stores now! Due the the popularity of Zhu Zhu Pets, retailers have decided to fly goods to stores so that consumers could have them in time for the holidays.

The new characters: Winkie, Jilly, Nugget, and Scoodles, are available NOW!!!
These characters, along with the original "Fab Four", make their own unique noises and have the trademark birthmarks that make a Zhu Zhu Pet unique. Each character comes with its own biography so you can get to know the distinct personality of each character. 

Watch as these characters zhu-oom around new play sets and unlock new noises. They magically know where they are in the play set!

Please check with local retailers on availability.[/font]
YOU ARE THE FIRST TO KNOW-

We are excited to share with you some great news - we have new ZhuZhu Pets characters arriving in stores now! Due the the popularity of Zhu Zhu Pets, retailers have decided to fly goods to stores so that consumers could have them in time for the holidays.

The new characters: Winkie, Jilly, Nugget, and Scoodles, are available NOW!!!
These characters, along with the original "Fab Four", make their own unique noises and have the trademark birthmarks that make a Zhu Zhu Pet unique. Each character comes with its own biography so you can get to know the distinct personality of each character. 

Watch as these characters zhu-oom around new play sets and unlock new noises. They magically know where they are in the play set!

Please check with local retailers on availability.


----------



## JadeIcing

Mr Squiggles Exonerated.


----------



## kirbyultra

lol I read the full article on msnbc. So it's in compliance if the toy is proven to not have enough antimony seeping out of it, if the child sucked on or ate the toy. But doesn't change the fact that Mr. squiggles still physically contains an unsafe level of the heavy metal? Laws are so quirky. Well I'm still buying him so I guess it doesn't make a big diff. At least I know I won't be eating, breathing or licking the hammie for it to be unsafe for me!!


----------



## JadeIcing

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> lol I read the full article on msnbc. So it's in compliance if the toy is proven to not have enough antimony seeping out of it, if the child sucked on or ate the toy. But doesn't change the fact that Mr. squiggles still physically contains an unsafe level of the heavy metal? Laws are so quirky. Well I'm still buying him so I guess it doesn't make a big diff. At least I know I won't be eating, breathing or licking the hammie for it to be unsafe for me!!


My mom response was she is 10 she is old enough she won't be trying to eat the toy.


----------



## SweetSassy

I was going back thru your blog. I'm in college now, and I'm getting behind on RO. I seen the pic of you and Toby on the couch.... so cute


----------



## Dragonrain

Aw the ZhuZhu pets are cute. I would turn them all on, and then play the hamster dance song lol.


----------



## myheart

*Dragonrain wrote: *


> Aw the ZhuZhu pets are cute. I would turn them all on, and then play the hamster dance song lol.



:yeahthat: LOL That paints a very funny picture in my mind!!! Makes me giggle...

myheart


----------



## kirbyultra

SweetSassy wrote:


> I was going back thru your blog. I'm in college now, and I'm getting behind on RO. I seen the pic of you and Toby on the couch.... so cuteÂ Â


lol! Thanks! I'm surprised more people didn't comment on that pic. I found it hysterical


----------



## kirbyultra

Ali, your zhu zhu pets are cuties  I can't wait for my crew to come in the mail!!! I can't wait to see how the bunners react to robot hammies. :shock:

Today, I went all ape on Kirby's xpen. His pen is held together by little folded pieces of metal. I've had some funny trouble with it lately and while I was away a couple weekends ago, my brother bent one of Kirby's panels the wrong way and a piece of the hinge popped off! I had always wanted to modify Kirby's pen so that the panel with the door would be moved over. I alway had to unhook the entire end of the pen in order to let him out because Toby's pen actually covers the panel where Kirby's door is located. So here's how it looked before. The "o" is where the door is on his 8-panel pen.

[o][ ][ ][ ][ ][ ][ ][ ]

I took a hammer and some pliers and went to town on it. Kirby was scared but watched carefully as I pried the metal apart. I used cable ties to make new hinges. Now it's like this:

[ ][ ][o][ ][ ][ ][ ][ ]

I'm THRILLED that Kirby has a door. Yeah, I am so easily pleased LOL I've been wanting to give hima doorfor _months_ and I never thought I could pry those metal thingies off. For once, I'm glad I got a cheaper product. Toby's Precision brand dog pen is serious steel. That thing would sooner melt than unhinge! Kirby's was much cheaper andlower (Kirby is not a jump risk, Toby got the taller pen because I am definitely afraid Toby would go nuts and jump out one day).


----------



## kirbyultra

December 11, 2009 - Another picture update

Guess what? 

Chickens!










[align=center]*Slaves Offer Petting and Nose Rubs*[/align]

Kirby: My favorite slave, please administer the royal nose rubs...





Kirby: mmmm well done... 





Toby: UM! Excuse me!?





Toby: *disapprove* what about me? Where are MY royal noserubs?





10 minutes later, Sir Toby's full body massage is done and... well, he started to resemble a shaggy throw rug.





Toby: What? Why are you laughing? What's funny?





Toby: I won't be made fun of! *leaves*






Commentary: 
I really, really love these pictures. I haven't had much time to spend quality moments with my furbabies lately. I cherish these little sweet moments and I'm really lucky they sit still for me to capture it on camera. Kirby's big, baby brown eyes make me melt every single time. And how he looks so content, like he doesn't have a worry in the world is priceless. What I wouldn't give to make him that happy every single day! 

Toby is practically a standup comic with fur. I don't think I've ever gotten disapproving bunny pix of Toby. He usually just looks goofy with his little baby face. I:heart: the picture where you can see his little pink lips and he's all relaxed and flopped on his tummy. He _can _be so serene and yet he rarely chooses to show that side.

That's it for now. I'm going to be in California on vacation for a week  Much anticipated vacay, I am very excited. The buns are doing exceptionally well so I feel very good about allowing my brother to bunnysit. Hope the bunnies behave  Ta-ta!

:dutch


----------



## kirbyultra

Oh Oh Oh, I forgot these videos!

Goofy lil Toby

[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/JzXMzmuyj18&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]

Awww, so cute. I love to watch bunnies eat.
[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/2S571o9uvfY&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

The first video say's it's private so I can't watch it. The second clip is cute of Toby eatig his hay.


----------



## kirbyultra

Oops. Fixed that


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

I love it when they don't get up to wash there feet


----------



## Myia09

Toby is so cute!


----------



## kirbyultra

The boys are all set with their slave uncle. I am boarding my flight! Whee!


----------



## hln917

Have a great trip!


----------



## kherrmann3

Have fun away from the cold!


----------



## myheart

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> Have fun away from the cold!


:yeahthat: .... and not taking us with you....


----------



## kirbyultra

Hehe if it makes you feel any better, the weather is not that great in San Jose! Can you believe it? I go to California and it's not sunny! My goodness, that's just my luck. It's raining.

At least... the sun tried to come out. And I got to see a rainbow 





Oh, here's my new laptop. I'm watching my kirbykam (yeah, Kirby is being lazy, lying down AND eating at the same time), and watching House M.D. on DVD.





Here's a picture of Kirby eyeing the kirbykam. He's so cute when he is looking at the camera suspiciously.





Toby: "Mommy, you're coming home soon right? I'll wait here for you until you come back. Miss u."





Oh, I love you Toby. 
:dutch


----------



## JadeIcing

Hope your having fun! I won't mention my sudden trip to NY.


----------



## JadeIcing

Got him for you! Mr. SQuiggles for you!!!!!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I hope you have a great time and bring some warm weather back east with you please!


----------



## kirbyultra

Oh geez, it's 21 degrees at home. Meanwhile it was a warm and comfortable 63 degrees in San Jose today. I'm at the airport waiting to board. Staring at my Kirbykam, my heart is like tugging at me... I miss Kirby so much. My husbun really misses Toby. We both miss our buns 

I made this pic the wallpaper of my iphone 






Toby looks so cute there.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

That's a cute photo


----------



## kirbyultra

Thanks!

Guess what? Flight delayed bigtime. I won't get home anywhere near the time I thought I was gonna. Problem with the plane's tire  They are swapping out the tire which'll take a few hours. :faint::tantrum::scared:ullhair:Not happy about this at all. What a waste of a Friday this is gonna be    I was so looking forward to seeing my bun buns too :tears2:


----------



## JadeIcing

:hug:


----------



## kirbyultra

6 Hr delay!!!! Spent the whole night in the airport  what a waste of a day!


----------



## JadeIcing

ICK! Not fun. 

:hug:


----------



## kirbyultra

December 20, 2009 - Buns & Snow

We're getting the worst snowstorm in years! Toby has never seen snow before so husbun and I went out to get a little bit so he could play with it... I had a good time explaining that to the building neighbors in the elevator...

Toby: Hi everybun! I'm back!





Nomming the snow!





Whee!









Kirby was less excited. Being a hutch bunny before, he probably doesn't like snow one bit. He dug at it, he ate some too, but then ran upstairs and stayed there. He probably hates it more now that it's been on his head.









Toby's tiny head and big bunny boy body. 





:dutch


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

LOL Poor Kirby, always getting stuff put on his head.


----------



## JadeIcing

Haha I plan on doing the same later.


----------



## kirbyultra

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> LOL Poor Kirby, always getting stuff put on his head.


inkbouce:It's just that he's so good at it. :hearts Kirby lays very still and when something small is put on his head, he just kinda sits and wonders if it's my hand, petting him. The snowball was on his head for about 15 seconds for a few shots. Then I kissed his little head and nose to warm the spot back up lol:biggrin2:


----------



## myheart

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Haha I plan on doing the same later.



Oh No!!!!! Not another one!!! Someone save the bunnies from hats o' stuff!!!! :shock:

Maybe you should have told your neighbors that you were going to set up for the "Hallway Snowball Fight" and seen what happened then!!! :biggrin2:

It looks like Toby had a pretty good time with the snow. Did he get brave enough to put all four paws in the snow? Anymore snow-bunny pics? 

myheart


----------



## kirbyultra

Actually, the neighbors were really dazzled! They were so impressed that we wanted our bunnies to experience snow. We have a lot of dog lovers in the building, and I guess animal lovers in general.

No more good snow bunny pictures unfortunately. Toby wouldn't hang out with the snow too much. I think he was very puzzled by it, a little scared, a little bit intrigued. He wouldn't sit on the box of snow, no! He just put his front paws on it a lot.


----------



## kirbyultra

December 22, 2009- Bonding, try #2

Last night, we switched Kirby and Toby's litter boxes. Kirby started to hang out in Toby's box right away. He just didn't care. He ate the hay, he pooped and peed. No poops on the floor overnight (Kirby's been very messy lately). Toby on the other hand did not like Kirby's box. He sat on the floor, stretching his neck to get a bite of hay from his hay rack. He pooped in the box overnight, but it sure didn't look like he was enjoying it.

We also did about a 10-15 minute bonding session in the hallway. We went 5 "rounds" and rounds 1-3 went to Toby "Shark Bait" Bundor. Kirby would try to act tough, run up to him and Toby would meet him in the midle and then Kirby would turn around and run away at the last second. Then the chase began. Toby took out a few big tufts of Kirby's fur, but it was just fur - no damage done. 

I broke up the fight each time. It was brief each time. Then Kirby kinda got cornered and he pounced, bopping Toby's head with his front paws and hopped straight over Toby's head and ran away to the other side of the hall. Toby wasn't the same after. He sat without moving a muscle for a few minutes. He was incredibly tame after. Round 5 was somewhat staged. I got Kirby and Toby to sit near each other about 6 inches apart and pet them both. They were both staring at each other. Kirby eventually relaxed whileToby was very upset the whole time. 

I sent them home afterwards. Toby's been in his box ever since. I gave them both treats and petting on their own territory. Toby did not look like he was in pain, just very very sad. No teeth grinding. He's been hiding in his box ever since.  Kirby has been grooming himself and generally chilling out.

I'd say this one goes to King Kirby. :shock:


----------



## kirbyultra

Toby is still sad and hiding. It breaks my heart to see him so sullen.  I can't sleep thinking about him...


----------



## hln917

Sorry to hear Toby is upset. Hopefully he'll be back to his normal self soon. Meanwhile I'm sure he's expecting ALOT of loving from you now!


----------



## kirbyultra

I'm loving him lots indeed but he just doesn't seem excited or even fidgety like he usually is. He just sits 

he is eating a little, he still likes treats. He pooped and peed overnight. I forgot to close his door last night so he could've run the rabbit room if he wanted. It's bunny proofed. He just looks sad. He nibbled on a veggie this mornin but didn't wolf it down like he usually does. Kirby and Toby sniffed each other's noses through the fence this morning but that was sorta it. Otherwise very uneventful. 

I'm a bit worried. I hope he's feeling less glum by tonight.


----------



## JadeIcing

I think Toby is just trying to adjust to being nice.


----------



## SweetSassy

:inlove: Love this picture!! 

Cute pic's with the snow!!


----------



## kirbyultra

His veggies are still on the plate from this morning  It makes me sad to see that cutie pic now. He is so sad looking, not cute and joyful. Still hiding in his box  I hope he didn't hurt and I didn't see. I know Kirby hopped over him, I don't think Kirby kicked him at all, but I can't be totally sure. When I pet Toby he didn't flinch, no signs of pain. Maybe hsi pride is hurting. But not eating his greens is very odd. I'll check his poops when I get home.


----------



## JadeIcing

:hug:


----------



## kirbyultra

Toby is still hiding in his box. 

He did not eat his salad from this morning. He didn't eat much hay. He nibbled a few pellets, but not a whole lot. 

He still munches treats if we give him a little bit to chew on. I gave him some pumpkin and he ate that.

He pooped tiny, tiny poops. I already gave him some benebac yesterday too  He did pee when I came home. 

I don't know what's wrong. Could he be going on a hunger strike?


----------



## kirbyultra

Oh my god, I know what happened.

Toby just pooped out a huge like 2 inch long string of sticky, icky poopie. And another 1 inch long sticky icky poop. It was shiny, sticky, like a cecal.It was held together by fur  Then it hit me. 

Toby bit Kirby's fur out. A LOT OF IT. He must have ingested a whole bunch besides the fur that fell on the floor.

After Toby pooped the big stickies, he came out of the box and ran to the living room. Now he is hiding under the couch.

I've given him another tablespoon of pumpkin, loaded it with benebac. I also spiked his water with pineapple juice to make to drink more. Sigh. I don't know what else I can do to help. :tears2:


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

Poor Toby, didn't know he wasn't suppose to eat kirby's fur. lol Sounds like you have everything under control.


----------



## kirbyultra

Yah look at all the troubles he's caused himself by nomming Kirbys fur! Toby finally nibbled some lettuce, a bit of hay, a little pumpkin, but no water. He ran around a bit, then pooped another stringy, furry poop. I'm glad he's finally working it out. I'm so glad I started him on benebac yesterday morning, way before the bonding session. It might have made a difference. He looks more alert. He flopped once this evening. He didn't flop over for his afternoon nappie. He was sitting in chicken mode in his box all day earlier and I was very concerned watching him over Tobykam.

I can finally sleep knowing he has improved a bit. Hope he continues to poop and eat tomorrow.


----------



## kirbyultra

If anyone has any advice for me, please help... I just posted in the infirmiry. It's Christmas Eve and if I need to bring him to his vet, I better do it today, but not sure if I should at this point 
http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=53278&forum_id=16


----------



## kirbyultra

December 24, 2009 - Toby's Christmas Eve Stasis Scare

Toby went to the vet, got some fluids, and some medication and he is doing much better.  He's hopping around and looking more engaged and alert. Thank goodness.

Ironically, Kirby has been *thrilled* these last 2 days. I mean, he is happier than he has been in probably _months _and the only thing I can think of is that he took a hard swipe at Toby during the bonding session and it shut him up for days! Kirby re-establishes his authority on the Rabbit Nation's citizens and all is right in the world again.

Kirby has been binkying all over the place, every chance he gets. In his pen, in the living room, zipping across the play mat... he's just jumping with joy! Bursting out of his pen as soon as I open the door! I really can't remember the last time he was this happy. It's a good thing he's so happy and doing so well because I was really in pieces watching Toby be so ill. 

This experience has also shown me that Kirby is my heart bunny, but Toby is my husbun's heart bunny. My husband works all the time and I practically have to throw a tantrum and beg to get him to take a day off (he has more vacation days than me) to take Kirby to the vet. He stayed up late watching Toby and then voluntarily took the day off to take Toby to the vet. He sits with Toby and tries to pet him and play with him to keep him from feeling alone and sad. I feel a little guilty saying this but I really don't feel as panicked as I think I would be if it was Kirby feeling this sick. Granted, I am a lot more comfortable nowwith my at-home treatments to head off problems before they get serious, than I was before... so Toby reaps the benefits of me feeling _less _panicked and more in-control. But there's a gut feeling that if it was Kirby, I'd be a wreck. Don't get me wrong, I am very concerned and worried about Toby, but it... feels different. 

Well, now we each have a heart bunny. They are both loved to pieces. That's the most important thing. :hug:


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I am so glad to hear all is right in King Kirby's Rabbit Nation.


----------



## kirbyultra

hi everybun! i'm toby! often-featured, first time blogging. Project Runway, my favorite show on tv with Heidi, is coming back in january. i am preparing for the new tv season...

[align=center]*toby's search for the perfect viewing spot*[/align]
well this won't do!






where can i get a better view of the tv?





yes! i found it!





mommy, i found it!


----------



## SweetSassy

Tobyis so cute!! :inlove: 

I love those cottages. Sassy use to have one and she loved it.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

Toby is so adorable. Love the Cottage


----------



## hln917

Cute! Where did you get his cottage? Now I have to get one too!


----------



## kirbyultra

I got it on busybunny.com during their doorthumper sale


----------



## BethM

My bunnies have a Cottontail Cottage, but they don't like it.


----------



## myheart

Awe... look at Toby exploring the new territory!!! Too cute!!! Love his little tushie-pic! 

Are we going to get Kirby-pics of him exploring also?

myheart


----------



## kirbyultra

King Kirby sends his men to do his explorations. He marches in later to conquer the land, of course.

Kirby is lifting the cottage, just about knocking it over. He does like to run through the first floor though. It's hard to take good pics of him in the cottage. His dark fur makes getting the right lighting quite difficult! But I will try if there are opportunities!


----------



## kirbyultra

December 29, 2009 - Kirbeh, the Playful

Playful Kirby continues to be playful. He is bouncing all over the place, almost looks haphazard. So good to see him binky like crazy every night and DBF every morning.

To-To is doing much better. Almost ate all his greens today  Much better poops!!!

Hooray!!!

:dutch


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

:highfive: yah for Happy Bunny's


----------



## kherrmann3

I'm glad to hear that your bunnies are revved up and happy! Hooray!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Glad to hear all is well and everyone is happy.


----------



## kirbyultra

January 1, 2010 - Happy Bun Year

This year, my resolutions... too many to list  But very, very high on my list is always to make my bunnies the happiest buns they can be 

"Merry Christmas!"














Kirby's buns






"Mommy! You shouldn't show people my bun-buns!"





*disapprove*





Peekaboo!





Peekaboo-boo!





:dutch


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

ahh Kirby is so cute


----------



## SweetSassy

:inlove:Kirby is Adorable!!! Nice pic's


----------



## myheart

Good resolution, but I don't think you could possibly make your bunnies any happier than they already are! 

myheart


----------



## kherrmann3

Hehe! Nice bunny buns!


----------



## Dragonrain

Very cute pictures! I know I'm late, but happy new years!!


----------



## kirbyultra

Aw, thanks everyone! Happy new year!


----------



## kirbyultra

Jan 8, 2010 - A Poem for King Kirby

NYHRS/NY Rabbit Rescue and Rehab is running a "love letter to bunnies" piece in their next newsletter. I wrote this for Kirby. Should I submit it?? Comments? Critiques?

Dearest King Kirby of black and white fur,
Have you heard of this silly rumor?
They say that it is possible to remove a bun,
From the throbbing heart of someone.
Â 
I really do not think that it can be true,
That I can be rid of a royal bun like you.
You thumped deep into my soul,
Without you, I wouldnât be whole.
Â 
Your majestic whiskers tickle my face,
Your brown eyes my mind canât erase.
High-hopping binkies make me smile,
Also when you flop into a soft pile.
Â 
On Valentineâs Day, would you please be a dear,
If you can spare a moment from cleaning your rear,
Is there a bunny kiss you are willing to save,
Just for me, your forever bun slave?
Â


----------



## hln917

Great poem Helen! Definitely submit it. Now it's time to work on one for Toby.


----------



## kirbyultra

Maybe bun dad will write one for Sir Toby. 

.....

Maybe not!  

You don't think the poem is too corny? lol


----------



## myheart

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> You don't think the poem is too corny? lol



I don't think it's corny... Almost had me in tears until the end, then I had to laugh (with an added snort --very unlady-like ). I don't think you should hesitate to submit it. If you have reservations, set it aside for a few days, re-read it, make any changes, and then submit it.

myheart


----------



## kirbyultra

hehe thanks... I think! :biggrin2:

I think it represents my relationship with Kirby really well, whichis why I think I will submit the poem tomorrow.He's never given me a bunny kiss before, no matter how I ache for one. Kirby usually just makes me want more and more of him while he sits and enjoys me doting on him. Sometimes it's heart-wrenching and sometimes he makes me laugh. It's true though, Kirby will always stay with me in my heart, no matter what.

It's harder to write something as... well, creative? ... for Toby. He's a very sweet bun, but I don't really feel as if I totally know him yet. I've had him for, wow, 7 months already. But he still doesn't trust me. He is still young and hasn't quite grown enough to make a connection with me, or anyone else, it seems. Before his stasis episode, he was just plain crazy and fearless and that's all there seemed to be with him. And bouts of bunny rage. After his stasis recovery, Toby is no longer fearless -- in fact, I feel that he has learned to fear loss of life, loss of freedom, loss of companionship. He likes to have someone near him, but he does not like you touching him. Before, he could take or leave you, he didn't really care either way. Now, if we are home, he would prefer for us to be in the rabbit room with him. He would rather not come bouncing out of his playpen, but he prefers the pen door open. He hears noises and he is scared by them. 

Perhaps with an ounce of maturity and a real near-death experience under his belt, he has become more reserved. It is a bit sad to see him go through this behavioral change, but I think as a prey animal, I should expect that he would err on the side of being afraid and running away, and won't always be a nutty, mindless goofball. Because he is developing a little shy-shell since his stasis, he is even harder to get-to-know. In the last month we took a couple of steps backward.

I had Kirby for 7 months and had still not yet 100% won him over, but we were probably 90% of the way there. With Toby, even though I've had him since he was young, I feel as if we are only about 65% "together". 

That said, I won't give up on Toby. He will get over this and I will be there waiting. Sometimes if I persist long enough by his pen, he will let me pet him. He doesn't flatten out for it, but he might sit still for it. He doesn't like me in his pen, only outside of it. I do remember it was many months until Kirby was really comfy with me all in his space, and occupying a lot of it.


----------



## myheart

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> ...It's harder to write something as... well, creative? ... for Toby. He's a very sweet bun, but I don't really feel as if I totally know him yet. *I've had him for, wow, 7 months already. But he still doesn't trust me. ...*


That's the way it was with Zappa and myself. Naturestee had said that Zappa was used to being handled because she was the first to show signs of disease when she was a baby. I really thought she was mistaken because Zappa was so independent and didn't pay much attention to me.

A few weeks ago we had a breakthrough!! I was getting the piggies their foods when Zappa came behind me and licked my ankle!!! She always does the nose-bump, but this was the first lick all on her own. So at a year and a half old, Zappa decidedshe could trust me and sent me totally into tears. I was so proud of my baby-girl. I owe this all to Patrick and Luna teaching Zappa how to be greedy for petting. Without them, Zappa would still be a little wild-thing running around.

myheart


----------



## kirbyultra

*myheart wrote: *


> A few weeks ago we had a breakthrough!! I was getting the piggies their foods when Zappa came behind me and licked my ankle!!! She always does the nose-bump, but this was the first lick all on her own.


Congrats!! That is major, I am very happy for you and Zappa Speaking of which, I have been wondering when you are going to update Zappa's blog? I know you didn't want to venture back into Luna and Patrick's, but wasn't sure if you were feeling the same about Zappa's.

My little wascals? No, no such love from either bun yet  They love me in other ways. But I feel just a _little _pathetic lying on the floor, begging Kirby for a bunny kiss.... :grumpy:


----------



## kirbyultra

More on Toby:

Lately Toby seems to be able to use a digital clock. He knows exactly when it is 11:00pm sharp, and he will not come out to play until 11:00:00 pm each day. I'm not kidding. We clocked him 3 days in a row. Usually I come home, let Kirby out, then by dinner time Kirby goes back and relaxes and we open Toby's pen. He ignores his entrance until 11pm. It's actually astounding, my rabbit can tell time.... 

Meanwhile, I've been so tired that all I want is to sleep and yet, my playfun 11pm bun wants out. Husbun has been staying up to let him play lately. I love the man so much. He loves our buns so much. :inlove:

Today Toby finally did a total side-flop. He usually only does the half-flop (AKA "sphinx" pose). Maybe it is a sign that his mood is picking up again. He is so darn cute when he lies down, it's really his most adorable stance. He could ask me for my left arm ormaybe akidney to sell for money to buy more craisins, I'd probably agree to it. :biggrin2:

Toby really likes to take chunks out of his willow tent and eat it. Unlike Kirby, who just tugs the tent apart and lays the ruins out for me to clean up the next morning, Toby takes off pieces of the tent and _eats _it. In fact, willow sticksfrom his tent were one of the only things he would eat when he was in full blown stasis around Christmas.Most of the time he ignores the tentas food, and just uses it as a hideout. He usually rips out the seagrass mats I let them play with but I find that he also likes to eat pieces of it. Kirby strictly destroys both tent and grass mats. War ruins are for slaves to figure out. 

More on volunteering:
Week 2 at Petco doing rabbit adoptions. This week was a lot of fun. One of last week's buns was adopted during the week, I was amazed! The bun that I really enjoyed last week was still here though  I hope to not see her again next week, but at the same time, she was just a ton of fun to play with. Beautiful Silver Martin female, very bouncy and playful. We also got a lionhead up for adoption, and she recently gave birth AND got abandoned  She is recovering wonderfully from everything (including a spay), and her personality cannot be more charming. I have a strong feeling she will be adopted soon because of how unique she looks and because she is simply very friendly and resilient. I am having a really good time spending my afternoons doing this  :rainbow:

:dutch


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

kirbyultra wrote:


> But I feel just a _little _pathetic lying on the floor, begging Kirby for a bunny kiss.... :grumpy:



Don't feel bad. I brought Snookiums to the bed last night and demanding the kisses I use to get when I would visit him at my parents house. But now that he lives with 2 friends and is very spoiled he's not obligated to hand out kisses.


----------



## kirbyultra

Not a single kiss has been handed out to me. I've never been bun-kissed


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

kirbyultra wrote:


> Not a single kiss has been handed out to me. I've never been bun-kissed



It's ok Helen. Just give them time I'm sure they will.


----------



## hln917

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> More on Toby:
> 
> Lately Toby seems to be able to use a digital clock. He knows exactly when it is 11:00pm sharp, and he will not come out to play until 11:00:00 pm each day. I'm not kidding. We clocked him 3 days in a row. Usually I come home, let Kirby out, then by dinner time Kirby goes back and relaxes and we open Toby's pen. He ignores his entrance until 11pm. It's actually astounding, my rabbit can tell time....


Sometimes they do amaze me. Baci knows exacty at 7pm to run up to his cageto go in for the nightand wait for his treat. However if we're late even 30 sec.with a treat,he'll come right back down.

We've had him for 1 1/2 yr now and never any bunny kisses from him, he only kisses our slipper. Go figure! Shades is the only bun out of 4 who'll give kisses.


----------



## Myia09

I love your poem!
And thanks for the site referral..I never heard of busy bunny. They look like they have great things.
But my chinchillas are the ones who would reall LOVE that cottage..


----------



## kirbyultra

*Myia09 wrote: *


> I love your poem!
> And thanks for the site referral..I never heard of busy bunny. They look like they have great things.
> But my chinchillas are the ones who would reall LOVE that cottage..



Thanks!

Busy bunny is great, they have so many safe toys, that I am sure would be ok for chinchillas too.


----------



## kirbyultra

*hln917 wrote: *


> Sometimes they do amaze me. Baci knows exacty at 7pm to run up to his cageto go in for the nightand wait for his treat. However if we're late even 30 sec.with a treat,he'll come right back down.
> 
> We've had him for 1 1/2 yr now and never any bunny kisses from him, he only kisses our slipper. Go figure! Shades is the only bun out of 4 who'll give kisses.



Kirby licks the floor as if it was made of bananas. I can't even trick him into licking me by accident. I tried (don't laugh) smearing a bit of banana on my cheek and lying down on the floor. He would sniff me up and stare at me... but no, no kisses. Not even a pity lick of the banana... :grumpy:

Both my buns seem to have a monthly routine... Every few weeks they will change it up on me and make me wonder why they are not doing this or why they started doing that. Toby's 11pm outings are recent... Maybe because my life isn't so routine, they follow along in suit.


----------



## hln917

I made the mistake of reading your post at work and couldn't stop laughing! Sorry but the thought of you smearing bannana on your cheek is too funny and if we could read Kirby's thought, he's probably thinking Crazy Lady!


----------



## kirbyultra

*hln917 wrote: *


> if we could read Kirby's thought, he's probably thinking Crazy Lady!



Definitely!!:dude:

:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## kirbyultra

January 12, 2010 - A Dance For Two

Today, I came home and greeted Kirby and Toby with a tune. Everyone know the SuperMario Bros. tune? _Do-do doo do-do DO-do..._ Well, there are words to the song. And guess who knows them? Yep, it's me. 

And did I sing them? Yep.

And did I replace "Mario" with "Kirby-o"? You bet.

Did I twist, jump and hop around like a complete nut serenading my rabbits? Oh yeah.

Here's the kicker - Kirby danced WITH ME! He flicked his ears and binkied and he did a full-body shiver/shakey-shake. It was _soooo cute! _Then I opened the door and he came bouncing out and binkied and ran around the living room. What a joy!

:dutch


----------



## kirbyultra

Toby has recovered and he still hates us. He grunts. He does not like us touching him. He still attacks Kirby. I don't know what he wants. What would make him happy? He seems so angry and upset at us, everyone and everybun.

Ive been sobbing the last 15 minutes wondering if I did the wrong thing thinking I could win him over one day. Maybe he doesn't like this home. I bought him from a store. He didn't choose to be with us. Maybe I made the wrong decision keeping him here. Would he be happier in a family with no other pets? My heart is shattered seeing him so mad, lashing out at us. I just don't know what I did wrong to make him like this. I want him to be happy. I want to see him binky. I want him to be my baby boy. 

I don't know how to make things better. Heis my Toby... What do I do? 

I'm trying to get some sleep. My husband took Toby out to the living room to run.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

I'm sure Toby loves you. My guys don't binkie but i'm sure there happy.
You are a good slave to the boys just cause Toby won't you his love doesn't mean he doesn't love you.

{{HUGS}}


----------



## kherrmann3

Some bunnies don't binky all the time. For the longest time, my Toby would only binky when I wasn't in the room (or anyone in the room, for that matter). You would be lucky to hear the binky. lol It took him 4 years to not be so binky shy. Now, he is still a little odd with it, but will do them when I am in the room. He just doesn't like us looking directly at him!

Congrats on the Kirby dance!

(>'.')>

<( '.' )>

<('.'< )


----------



## kirbyultra

Toby does binky, he is capable of it and he does it on his own. He likes to run in the living room. That's the only time I can tell when he's happy. Rest of the time he just listlessly stares and without warning lashes out to bite Kirby and wack away our hands with his ear flicks. He doesn't really like to be pet. I don't know what to do with him to trust us more. He just seems to be back to his angry old crazy self. Worse than before his stasis last month. I thought he was getting calmer and more relaxed. But now it's like back to day one.


----------



## hartleybun

toby sounds a bit like my doe, roxy, who will be5 this year. when we got her she had spent the first 5 months of her life in her hutch. she was so timid and frightened that i worried she would have a heart attack when we went near her. her breathing would be the same staccatto beat as her heart. until last january she was forever trying to hide behind her husbun, hartley. when he died and we got a new husbun she became a different bunny. after 4 years she would give noserubs, bunny kisses and just loved to be petted. 

i sometimes wonder if roxy was sent to me to test my patience!

greetings to his majesty btw


----------



## fuzz16

I'm sorry you're still stuggling with Toby. I'm sturggling with Mimzy right now..nothing helps and she gets worse everytime i cage her at night. i try treats and floor time...my daughter can pet her no problem! Onnly time she lets me pet her is if I ignore her and she'll nudge me and let me pet her for just a second. 
I'm not dealing with any aggression though between the couple so I don't know about that


----------



## JadeIcing

I'm on my iPhone so can't respond the way I want but will asap. Ac adapter should be here today.


----------



## kirbyultra

Thanks for the replies. Ali, I'd love to hear your thoughts. 

I'm still really sad by the whole thing.


----------



## JadeIcing

Trust me Wyatt is very much like Toby.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

My Carmel (lionhead) won't let me pick him up, he will let me give him some pets when I feed him or change his litter. He prefers just to run around the bunny room exploring, really doesn't like human contact. He knows he's loved, he gets a treat every night, pets, food, hay and toys. I know Toby loves you.


----------



## hln917

Helen, I'm sorry you're feeling sad about Toby. Give him time. Baci used to run away from us. He hated being held and would jump out of my arms everytime. Aside from scaring me to death, (b/c of his damaged foot) I would get upset b/c he wanted nothing to do with me. Now he's so loveable, still no bunny kisses though. Also we've had Shades and Cappucino for a year now, Shades will let you pick her up andonly givehubby bunny kisses after 6 months of living here. Cappy will still fight us. She will come up and nudge me when I ignore her. Figure in time I'll earn her trust.


----------



## kirbyultra

I should know better. A bun mom's patience can never run dry. 

I'm more heartbroken than anything else, though. In my mind I wonder if Toby would be happier somewhere else with a family who can dote on him and spoil him 150% of the time. In my heart I know he is my fur baby and I could never... never, ever allow him to be anywhere else but home. Here. With me. 

It just hurts sometimes when you love a little thing so much and he has so much anger towards you.


----------



## JadeIcing

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> I should know better. A bun mom's patience can never run dry.
> 
> I'm more heartbroken than anything else, though. In my mind I wonder if Toby would be happier somewhere else with a family who can dote on him and spoil him 150% of the time. In my heart I know he is my fur baby and I could never... never, ever allow him to be anywhere else but home. Here. With me.
> 
> It just hurts sometimes when you love a little thing so much and he has so much anger towards you.


I can't get to in depth but I can say that I know what you mean. I will make a nice post tomorrow or Friday about Wyatt.


----------



## fuzz16

i know i get pushed away and distant with Mimzy because even though she isnt aggressive she is very anti-social and wants nothing to do with me. 
i dont dare even think about rehoming her because...well fallow would be sad. and i know shes happy i just have to accept she doesnt want anything from me but food and treats, no pets or love.


----------



## kirbyultra

*fuzz16 wrote: *


> i know shes happy i just have to accept she doesnt want anything from me but food and treats, no pets or love.



You are right about that. I think I have to get it in my head that Toby is different. He isn't a smaller, white version of Kirby. He's just got a different personality. I don't want to write him off as the bunny who doesn't need me. But I'm having a hard time finding the balance where I give him enough attention that he feels his slaves love him, and that we'll always be there for him, and yet not get myself so incredibly attached that every time he feels like shattering my heart, he can. :tears2:

How does anyone manage to do this with something as charming as a cute little baby bunny?


----------



## JadeIcing

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> *fuzz16 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> i know shes happy i just have to accept she doesnt want anything from me but food and treats, no pets or love.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are right about that. I think I have to get it in my head that Toby is different. He isn't a smaller, white version of Kirby. He's just got a different personality. I don't want to write him off as the bunny who doesn't need me. But I'm having a hard time finding the balance where I give him enough attention that he feels his slaves love him, and that we'll always be there for him, and yet not get myself so incredibly attached that every time he feels like shattering my heart, he can. :tears2:
> 
> How does anyone manage to do this with something as charming as a cute little baby bunny?
Click to expand...


:hug:

Wyatt is often refered to as the grump old man who sits on his porch in a rocker yelling at kids "Get off my lawn." He also is my antisocial twerp. Most of my bunnies will seek out attention each to their own limits but Wyatt seems angry if you try to interact with him. I know he trust me and loves me in his own way it's just not in a social way. 

Does it upset me? Yes it does. Do I wonder if I did the right thing getting him? Yes I do. Than I look at it like this if he had gone to someone else could they love him despite his looking down on them? I have come to love his grumpy butt. His flicking me off his bunny butt, his feet flicking etc. It is who he is. I now will do things I KNOW bug him just to have him flick me off. 

In the end I would not change anything I have him and he is my grumpy sour puss.


----------



## kirbyultra

Wyatt really does sound like Toby. When I read your grumpy old man line, I knew it fit. Toby literally sits on his box staring out and not making a move. But you go in to try to pet him and he gets all meoooowww. H doesn't get away with any biting with me, but he knows he can pick on Kirby. So he does.

I do sometimes give him a pat on the head just to annoy him. He shrinks into the ground as far as his liquid bun will go just to avoid contact with my palm. 

It does bother me that he is so generally mad and I don't know why. I am generally a pretty angry person myself and to see myself in him hits a nerve. I so desperately want to make him a happier bunny. Perhaps this is his version of happy: sitting around, shooing away the slaves and unwanted neighbors. 

I do think I give him the best care he could possibly have.


----------



## JadeIcing

Wyatt seldom binkies, but I know he is happy. They all just have their way of showing it.


----------



## BethM

Benjamin has been with me for around 6 months now, and he will not allow me to touch him. I can get a couple pets in when he's eating his oats, but that's it. He doesn't even come out of the bunny room when it's his turn to run, and seems very hesitant still. 
He's a mini lop, and he is the grumpiest-looking bunny around. He begs for treats, and he is relaxed when he lounges around in his area, and has recently started chewing his Busy Bunny baskets. 

I actually find it to be a challenge to get him to accept me, and I remind myself that he has a good home that he is (sort of) comfortable in. 
He's my Grumpy Man, and when I want to give pets, I'll head to Amelia for that!


----------



## kirbyultra

*BethM wrote: *


> He's my Grumpy Man, and when I want to give pets, I'll head to Amelia for that!


Yeah, thank goodness for our snugglebuns. Otherwise I'd be a rejected mess.


----------



## kirbyultra

January 18, 2010 - The Slaves Clean Up

We replaced the straw mat that was on the floor of the rabbit nation. Toby and Kirby had been collaborating on chewing it up for weeks. They were getting into the vinyl flooring underneath and nibbling on the edges, which is what I can't allow. While we were at it, we did a whole room scrub down and also did the rest of the apartment. It was really gross. I don't even understand it because I hand-vac the areas every single day. Go fig. With a new mat down, I was afraid they'd go nuts marking it up. But it has been fairly uneventful, thank god!

The buns have been very cute this long weekend. Lots of binkies, lots of lounging around. Tons of hay was consumed, and poops on both buns look healthy. I'm obsessing about it because I know very soon Kirby's going to go into a full molt and I just want him to be well prepared. 

Today was the warmest day we've had in weeks in NYC. The buns were sunbathing in the lil spots with sunlight. It was very cute. I thought they'd find it too warm, but they didn't seem to choose the shade today. 

:dutch


----------



## Dragonrain

The weather has been so nice! I've been able to open the windows for awhile at a time to air out the bunny room, without worrying to much about the apartmentgetting really cold.

I know what you mean about molting! Berry just finished molting. Just when I thought I'd get a break from bunny hair being everywhere, Ziggy started his molt. :shock:


----------



## hln917

I always find it cute when they find a spot where the sun is hitting and stretch out squinting their eyes the entire time!


----------



## kirbyultra

*hln917 wrote: *


> I always find it cute when they find a spot where the sun is hitting and stretch out squinting their eyes the entire time!


That's exactly what mine did


----------



## kirbyultra

I'm a RO Friend again! Whoo!


----------



## kherrmann3

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> *hln917 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> I always find it cute when they find a spot where the sun is hitting and stretch out squinting their eyes the entire time!
> 
> 
> 
> That's exactly what mine did
Click to expand...

I love sunny-bunnies. My Toby used to sit in our small patch of sunshine in our bedroom when he was free-run. Now when he's out and about, he's all about creating mischief.  *sigh* I no longer can enjoy my sunny bunny time. I will have to live with some pictures of your sunny-bunnies. :biggrin2:


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Your a good slave cleaning up the rabbit nation.


----------



## kirbyultra

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> *kirbyultra wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *hln917 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> I always find it cute when they find a spot where the sun is hitting and stretch out squinting their eyes the entire time!
> 
> 
> 
> That's exactly what mine did
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love sunny-bunnies. My Toby used to sit in our small patch of sunshine in our bedroom when he was free-run. Now when he's out and about, he's all about creating mischief.  *sigh* I no longer can enjoy my sunny bunny time. I will have to live with some pictures of your sunny-bunnies. :biggrin2:
Click to expand...


Aw, sunny-bunnies is suuuuch a cute term! I love it!!

I'll have to take some pictures of them when they sunbathe again.


----------



## kirbyultra

January 21, 2010 - Kirby's Hide-n-Seek

Wheeeeere's Kirby?






Did you find him?

How about now? Wheeeeere's Kirby?





Haha, I took so many pics of Kirby playing, but a lot were just black blurry blobs and many had red-eye glare.

I started to plant parsley in a pot. 2 weeks and the seedlings are popping out.





They're so funny, they all sway towards the sun. 





The other pot was just planted today. 

:dutch


----------



## kirbyultra

Kirby's been doing really funny binkies lately. He pops from place to place, and sometimes he doesn't round the turn quite right and he ends up wamming his butt into the tv unit. It doesn't look painful, it just looks like he landed 1/2 inch too far. What a pudgey baby he is. I love fattie bunnies who don't know they're squishie.


----------



## Dragonrain

I like your rug, it's pretty! 

I should plant some stuff for the bunnies. My fiance got me an awesome plant stand with lights and stuff for my plants, so I bet I could get them to grow on that. 

Kirby's binkies sound so cute! My Zeus (RIP) use to be so hyper, he was not graceful at all and always use to binky into our furniture and the walls.


----------



## kirbyultra

Thanks!
I don't know how practical it is to plant so little parsley. I just thought it'd be kind of fun to feed the buns something I planted. Hehe.


----------



## kirbyultra

January 24, 2010 - Maybe it is love

Yesterday a new bun came to Petco where I help with the bunny adoption event. This bun, Milo, was so cute. He looks just like Toby but with a bigger head. He's a little stinker but so cuddly. I sat with him for a while and he immediately came to like me. He sat down next to me. He investigated my lap, then climbed on me. He chinned me up and thenhe licked me all over my shirt. It was the cutest little thing!!! I've never been bunny kissed before. I pet him and then stopped and he nipped my knee, protesting. He wanted me to pet him nonstop and he kept licking me. I am so taken by him!!! I put him back in the cage at the end of the day and he just sat by the door and looked at me longingly. He gave me big, big eyes. It was so wrong of him to do that to me.  I had to pet him again and kissed him on the nose before closing his cage door.... I want to take him home. I don't have room though.    

I came back to my home and kissed my Toby. He is still has blah as ever towards me. I am starting to see his behavior and interpret it differently now. He won't settle down and let me pet him except when he is really tired. But this morning he was running around the living room and he suddenly jumped up on the couch. He could not see me on the couch because I had a blanket on and at that angle he does not make eye contact. He kept periscoping to see me. Over and over and over. Then he started to climb up until he could almost touch his nose to my nose. I smiled at him but didn't move a muscle. He sat there sniffing me for a few seconds.

I'm sure most people would see no significance to this. But to me this is the closest I have to a expression of love from Toby. It was a sweet moment and then he started to descend to the couch again. I tried to pet him and he slapped my hand away by wagging his ears at me again. What a brute 

I can't compare Milo to Toby - it wouldn't be right. I just want a really snuggly bun for Kirby to bond with. Milo is pretty possessive though. I don't know if they'd make a good pair just because Milo likes me. He may see Kirby as competition. 

I don't think I can have him. I might be able to foster, if he doesn't get adopted soon. But honestly, I don't know where I'd put him. I'd have to gt rid of a desk or the dining table to put a xpen.


----------



## kirbyultra

Worked for the 6th day this week. Got up at 6am... *yawn* ...and 5am tomorrow... grrrrrr. But the good thing is after work I made it to Petco in time to see Milo. No kisses for me today perhaps because he was too busy checking our the environment again, and we didn't have enough time for him to warm up. But he was obviously very calm with me still. I was in the middle of petting him when he just plain flopped over on his side. NONE of my bunnies have ever flopped over while I was touching them. 

Milo got neutered probably not long ago. His litter box habits are lacking and he is pretty hormonal and territorial towards other rabbits. He peed on the floor and was chinning and laying poops everywhere marking stuff up. He was too busy doing all that so he didn't have time to make his claim on me with kisses. With time I'm sure he'll be better. His poop is pretty wet and the other volunteer did say that he was pooping very slimy ones earlier. I brought him a lot of my Kleenmama 3rd cut timothy so he might enjoy chewing on that, hopefully make his poop better. 

It's bad. I'm getting attached... :shock:


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I know what you mean. I used to volunteer with House Rabbit Society at a Petco. The buns were so good, I would have loved to brought a couple home.


----------



## hln917

Uh oh.... Are we going to hear about a new addition next weekend? I had signed up to volunteer at Safe Haven here in NJ, they did contact me back in Nov but then things got hectic with the both Baci and Shade being sick soI didn't respond back yet. I'm afraid I may get attached and start sneaking them home one at a time!


----------



## kirbyultra

Oh boy!!! I got Kirby at safe haven. I'd like to volunteer there except it's too far  I really wanted to adopt DeeDee who's still there I think. But Karen talked some sense into me.

I dunno what I'm gonna do. There's no way they'll let me have Milo since I have no good space for him  I really need to figure something out. I need to get some help trying to bond my boys first. 

God, Milo makes my heart flutter. What a flirt he is!!!!


----------



## Myia09

I love the "Where's Kirby" photos.
I hope he becomes more affectionate!
And I hear you..I am nervous about fostering because I am sure I will take some home!!!


----------



## kirbyultra

Time for a new blog! Page 26, and it's about time.  I've been putting it off almost an entire month :shock:

To be continued shortly!:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## Wabbitdad12

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> God, Milo makes my heart flutter. What a flirt he is!!!!


I hope your hubby isn't the jealous type!


----------



## myheart

*Myia09 wrote: *


> ...And I hear you..I am nervous about fostering because I am sure I will take some home!!!



That is the most difficult part about fostering. The reward of seeing them adopted into loving forever homes barely outweigh the hurt of losing them. 

Fostering is a good way to interact with different breeds and personalities. I have had the pleasure of knowing *Katie*, a Jersey Wooly, and *Andrew Allen*, a tortie Dutch, and *Charlie Bear*, a broken lop who was so funny, and *Joseph James*, a BEW Polish, and *Cora*, a mini-rex with harlequin marks, and finally, *Ellie,* a black and white Dutch. I would keep them all if I had the room, but Naturestee always manages to talk some sense into me. 

Wabbitdad is right, it could be so easy to let the herd get too big too easily. I am thinking about keeping Ellie because she may have dental issue and many people may not want to care for a rabbit with such needs. Patrick is already in love with her, but I have to work onconvincing the girls they need another sister. Ellie reminds me so much of Luna, but is that the entire reason for keeping her, or do I really need to have four bunnies of my own to care for? Tough decisions....

Good Luck Helen with your decision...

myheart


----------



## JadeIcing

*myheart wrote: *


> *Myia09 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> ...And I hear you..I am nervous about fostering because I am sure I will take some home!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is the most difficult part about fostering. The reward of seeing them adopted into loving forever homes barely outweigh the hurt of losing them.
> 
> Fostering is a good way to interact with different breeds and personalities. I have had the pleasure of knowing *Katie*, a Jersey Wooly, and *Andrew Allen*, a tortie Dutch, and *Charlie Bear*, a broken lop who was so funny, and *Joseph James*, a BEW Polish, and *Cora*, a mini-rex with harlequin marks, and finally, *Ellie,* a black and white Dutch. I would keep them all if I had the room, but Naturestee always manages to talk some sense into me.
> 
> Wabbitdad is right, it could be so easy to let the herd get too big too easily. I am thinking about keeping Ellie because she may have dental issue and many people may not want to care for a rabbit with such needs. Patrick is already in love with her, but I have to work onconvincing the girls they need another sister. Ellie reminds me so much of Luna, but is that the entire reason for keeping her, or do I really need to have four bunnies of my own to care for? Tough decisions....
> 
> Good Luck Helen with your decision...
> 
> myheart
Click to expand...

Did I miss a bunny?


----------



## myheart

Sorry, Ali, you did miss a bunny. I need to start a new blog to introduce my "new" trio. I just haven't figured outa title for the blog yet. 

myheart


----------



## kirbyultra

*myheart wrote: *


> Sorry, Ali, you did miss a bunny. I need to start a new blog to introduce my "new" trio. I just haven't figured outa title for the blog yet.
> 
> myheart



:shock:Yah, where/who is bunny #3?? Janet, get on the ball, we are all eager to know what's going on at casa de myheart! :wave:

I hear what everyone is saying. Every brain cell in my head knows the truth is I would not live comfortably if I had a 3rd bun in this little Manhattan apartment. Frankly, it's possible that my existing 2 royal bunners would not live comfortably either. Right now they have such leisurely running areas. It's pretty unrestricted. If I introduce a 3rd bun, if they don't bond I'm going to have a very large variable mingling in my home. 

My heart turns... a bit sour...(if you can imagine the feeling)...when I think about Milo going to another home. No bunny would be better loved for in this city (I said so) than a bunny in my home. I ball up my fists and pout whenever I think that Milo might not be mine. I am taken by him, but I don't think I am to the point of earth-shattering pain the way I am with my own two boys yet... I know we wouldn't give him to a bad home, not even close. He would be well cared for. He would be happy. He has been through a lot out there on his own and he deserves someone who would devote themselves to him... I really don't think I can have him 

Someone did show interest in him. Someone who has a bun at home and looking for a bondmate. It's not solid yet but... I am unable to do my Saturday at Petco this week. I would be devastated if I didn't get to see him again before he went to a forever-home.


----------



## JadeIcing

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> *myheart wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, Ali, you did miss a bunny. I need to start a new blog to introduce my "new" trio. I just haven't figured outa title for the blog yet.
> 
> myheart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :shock:Yah, where/who is bunny #3?? Janet, get on the ball, we are all eager to know what's going on at casa de myheart! :wave:
Click to expand...

Ditto


----------

